# How we've been treating other members. Please read!!!



## CJ

Ok guys, we've gone a little too far with the poor treatment of members, most notably recently, new members in their intro threads. There have been internal discussions, and it's been deemed unacceptable, and it has to stop. Here's the board's Rule #1 for all those unfamiliar.. 

Rule #1. Every member here is valued and appreciated. Everyone is to be respected, debate and discussion is encouraged. Flaming, name calling and childish fighting is not. Public call outs and drama is not tolerated.

There are other ways to get your points across without calling someone a cum guzzling fat tittied bitch, or many of the other insults that have been tossed around. Most of these insults have been unprovoked. 

It does not matter your name, your color status, or your reputation amongst the other members. The rules will be enforced, measures will be taken, up to and including a ban from the board. Nothing personal. 

Thank you all for your cooperation in the matter.


----------



## IronSoul

Understood 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

CJ said:


> There are other ways to get your points across without calling someone a cum guzzling fat tittied bitch, or many of the other insults that have been tossed around. Most of these insults have been unprovoked.


----------



## TODAY

Can I still call @Yano a Dwarf Lord?


----------



## SFGiants

Kinda a ghost town these days, probably reasonings behind it.


----------



## SFGiants

TODAY said:


> Can I still call @Yano a Dwarf Lord?


Yes!


----------



## RiR0

Gotta respect the shills and trolls


----------



## TeddyBear

RiR0 said:


> Gotta respect the shills and trolls


Just keep in mind Papaya called me a shill and tried to chase me off on my first post.


----------



## RiR0

TeddyBear said:


> Just keep in mind Papaya called me a shill and tried to chase me off on my first post.


Was your first post a source review


----------



## TeddyBear

RiR0 said:


> Was your first post a source review


Actually, yes.


----------



## RiR0

TeddyBear said:


> Actually, yes.


Well….


----------



## TODAY

TeddyBear said:


> Actually, yes.


Fuckin' mustache salesman


----------



## Adzg

Understood 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeddyBear

RiR0 said:


> Well….


Though I think in retrospect Papaya and others would confirm I wasn’t shilling the UG sketch lab I bought from.

I was saying it sucked, without promoting it. Only to learn later, I’m just a low responder. So even my opinion wasn’t necessarily a reflection of quality.

I started cycles too soon, didn’t know anything and still kinda don’t. But I’m exactly who would have been chased away.


----------



## TODAY

Shilling for mustache oils and waxes and other gay accoutrements


----------



## Trendkill

More often than not a new member is given harsh criticism for a bullshit idea, routine, diet, etc.  The harsh criticism is meant as tough love and also to separate the trolls from the people that are actually here to learn.  As of late nearly all of the people have been trolls.  They are the ones that respond with comments like "cum guzzling fat tittied bitch".  We are not the ones initiating that kind of talk.  Trolls run rampant here lately and it annoys the fuck out of those of us that are here for the right reasons.


----------



## RiR0

TeddyBear said:


> Though I think in retrospect Papaya and others would confirm I wasn’t shilling the UG sketch lab I bought from.
> 
> I was saying it sucked, without promoting it. Only to learn later, I’m just a low responder. So even my opinion wasn’t necessarily a reflection of quality.
> 
> I started cycles too soon, didn’t know anything and still kinda don’t. But I’m exactly who would have been chased away.


Should be a lesson to all new members that their reviews and experiences aren’t respected.


----------



## RiR0

I’m gonna be honest I’m not gonna be respectful or nice or pleasant to trolls, shills and morons.
Not every opinion or person is equal.


----------



## Test_subject

I’m on board as long as I can still call @Send0 and @iGone midgets.

@Yano is more of a mountain dwarf.


----------



## Yano

TODAY said:


> Can I still call @Yano a Dwarf Lord?


----------



## SFGiants

If they post in the flame room, that's on them.

We put the Uncensored thread there for a reason, so openly yeah we must be nicer but in that room it's game on or remove it!


----------



## TeddyBear

RiR0 said:


> I’m gonna be honest I’m not gonna be respectful or nice or pleasant to trolls, shills and morons.
> Not every opinion or person is equal.


Well, for not having time enough to repeat yourself or hyperlink to resources that already exist, you do have time to degrade people.

If they’re not worth your time, don’t spend it on them.

Unless, you want the unenviable title of Defender of Board Sanctity. It’s not like you’re really protecting anyone from misinformation.

Am I worried about people being bullied: no, they can walk away.

But if new members don’t last, we’re already seeing the good ones leave. In part because of ignorant babies like me, I’m sure, but unless we cultivate new people. Traffic will lag.

Conversely, I understand mods have a role to play in removing bad actors and full blown psychos.


----------



## wallyd

I’ve seen guys talk on other boards about how they were treated here  & they said that’s why they left here. Tbh I just ignore all the jibberish & look for the real content in most post. I just don’t get into all that myself & being honest I haven’t seen it on any other board as bad as it is here.


----------



## RiR0

So basically going back to when I first got here and retards like skull crusher and the phoenix we’re giving advice and getting pats on the back


----------



## RiR0

TeddyBear said:


> Well, for not having time enough to repeat yourself or hyperlink to resources that already exist, you do have time to degrade people.
> 
> If they’re not worth your time, don’t spend it on them.
> 
> Unless, you want the unenviable title of Defender of Board Sanctity. It’s not like you’re really protecting anyone from misinformation.
> 
> Am I worried about people being bullied: no, they can walk away.
> 
> But if new members don’t last, we’re already seeing the good ones leave. In part because of ignorant babies like me, I’m sure, but unless we cultivate new people. Traffic will lag.
> 
> Conversely, I understand mods have a role to play in removing bad actors and full blown psychos.


I’ve had tons of people dm me thanking me that o called out bulkshit and gave them correct information.
Also get fucked teddy I post links and all sorts of info you’re part of the problem babying the retards


----------



## RiR0

Degrade people 😂 
Nope I just don’t baby grown ass men like a bitch


----------



## PZT

I feel attacked for my over consumption of takis


----------



## TODAY

PZT said:


> I feel attacked for my over consumption of takis


Fat titty taki guzzler


----------



## SFGiants

RiR0 said:


> So basically going back to when I first got here and retards like skull crusher and the phoenix we’re giving advice and getting pats on the back


This is were I feel mods and admins need to step in so we don't always have to but they don't so we do.

Guys like Intel calling me out on my stats and size for posting how to run drol, these things don't happen if they aren't so damn protected. They guy must be 100lb but protected and allowed to do as he did. These are also reasons people have left, stay in contact with me but won't partake here.

Almost feels too liberal, I live in California, weak liberal laws that are not working!

A better balance needs to be in place like POB had this place at one time is what I am seeing.

Intel is a prime example of who needs a sock in the mouth and not allowed to just freely teach others how to do these things just because he has read a thread.

But when it's shown they can others join in!


----------



## PZT

TODAY said:


> Fat titty taki guzzler


Yesterdays news having ole pinky booty assed mfker


----------



## IronSoul

SFGiants said:


> This is were I feel mods and admins need to step in so we don't always have to but they don't so we do.
> 
> Guys like Intel calling me out on my stats and size for posting how to run drol, these things don't happen if they aren't so damn protected. They guy must be 100lb but protected and allowed to do as he did. These are also reasons people have left, stay in contact with me but won't partake here.
> 
> Almost feels too liberal, I live in California, weak liberal laws that are not working!
> 
> A better balance needs to be in place like POB had this place at one time is what I am seeing.
> 
> Intel is a prime example of who needs a sock in the mouth and not allowed to just freely teach others how to do these things just because he has read a thread.
> 
> But when it's shown they can others join in!



Miss my boy POB. I still keep up with him


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrotherIron

Tough love can be given without being a jackass. 

Newbs will be newbs and not all of them are trolls. Some are just ignorant and looking for help.


----------



## Test_subject

PZT said:


> I feel attacked for my over consumption of takis


What is your favourite Takis flavour?  If you say Blue Heat you’re fair game.


----------



## PZT

Test_subject said:


> What is your favourite Takis flavour?  If you say Blue Heat you’re fair game.


Fk outta here wit dem blues


----------



## Test_subject

PZT said:


> Fk outta here wit dem blues


Oh thank God.  We can still be still friends.


----------



## PZT

Test_subject said:


> Oh thank God.  We can still be still friends.


My son likes the blues though. I was hooked on waves for a bit but originals are the go to right now. Unless I can find the Big Mix


----------



## TODAY

PZT said:


> My son likes the blues though. I was hooked on waves for a bit but originals are the go to right now. Unless I can find the Big Mix


I've only ever had the fuego and fajita ones.

Do the blues taste... blue?


----------



## Test_subject

PZT said:


> My son likes the blues though. I was hooked on waves for a bit but originals are the go to right now. Unless I can find the Big Mix


Big Mix!  I see that you’re a man of culture and refinement.

The Big Mix Fuegos are amazing but I think you can only buy them in Mexico.


----------



## PZT

TODAY said:


> I've only ever had the fuego and fajita ones.
> 
> Do the blues taste... blue?


Naw pretty much the same as fuego just no lime but the heat seems less intense


----------



## PZT

Nitros are alright


----------



## PZT

Takis jerky sticks & pop corn suck dick though


----------



## hard_gains

I usually try not to talk to much shit. But if I find a funny meme or something funny about the situation I can't help but say or post something. But I understood if I get a temp ban. The unchecked new guys who go rampant running their mouths kinda puts everyone off to excepting anyone new.


----------



## TODAY

PZT said:


> Naw pretty much the same as fuego just no lime but the heat seems less intense


That's a relief.


I was imagining a blue razz taki and it was very upsetting.


----------



## PZT

Test_subject said:


> Big Mix!  I see that you’re a man of culture and refinement.
> 
> The Big Mix Fuegos are amazing but I think you can only buy them in Mexico.


A local store to me I’ve been able to get three bags now. They say $15, which I’m guessing is pesos. First time I got them I was checking the cashier for sure


----------



## PZT

TODAY said:


> That's a relief.
> 
> 
> I was imagining a blue razz taki and it was very upsetting.


They are better than nitro and fajita.

The guacamole ones arent that good


----------



## Test_subject

PZT said:


> They are better than nitro and fajita.
> 
> The guacamole ones arent that good


The Nitro ones are objectively the worst. They taste like chemicals.


----------



## TODAY

PZT said:


> They are better than nitro and fajita.
> 
> The guacamole ones arent that good


Yeah, i mean


Doritos are superior anyway


----------



## PZT

Test_subject said:


> The Nitro ones are objectively the worst. They taste like chemicals.


Yeah has a weird after flavor that seems to go up the nose. Fajitas just seem bland to me


----------



## PZT

TODAY said:


> Yeah, i mean
> 
> 
> Doritos are superior anyway


Nice troll attempt. Ban yourself


----------



## PZT

Report Today if you are a real man


----------



## TODAY

I will fucking die on this hill


----------



## Test_subject

I introduce you to the GOAT potato chips:


----------



## beefnewton

I see most of the toughness on all these generic newbies, where somehow BBBG and/or RiR0 already know it's a Presser incarnate.  There are one or more trolls that seem to have nothing better to do than waste people's time, and they know just what buttons to press to get that rabid, nonsense-spewing troglodyte to reveal themselves in the shortest amount of time... thereby saving everyone else that time of being misled by another story and putting effort into helping.  I know, maybe there has been collateral damage, but most of the time they're right.

Didn't CJ say he could no longer see IP's?  How is anyone supposed to catch multiple accounts without that information?  UGBB needs that privacy-invading XenForo add-on that pulls out all the stops to detect multi-account users.


----------



## PZT

Test_subject said:


> I introduce you to the GOAT potato chips:
> 
> View attachment 26960


Usually not a big pickle fan. Male
Or dill but if they got some heat I’ll try ‘em. The dill ones not the dick ones.


----------



## PZT

TODAY said:


> I will fucking die on this hill


Doritos suck, they really really suck.

Talk-E’s

Waterbody type references


----------



## Badleroybrown

PZT said:


> Usually not a big pickle fan. Male
> Or dill but if they got some heat I’ll try ‘em. The dill ones not the dick ones.


*Here ya go. There is no heat to it but it comes with a warm brink at the end

*
FKNLMFAO!!😂😂😂😘


----------



## PZT

Badleroybrown said:


> *Here ya go. There is no heat to it but it comes with a warm brink at the end
> View attachment 26961
> *
> FKNLMFAO!!😂😂😂😘


*drink


----------



## IronSoul

Test_subject said:


> Oh thank God. We can still be still friends.



Unless they blue heart dbols 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

IronSoul said:


> Unless they blue heart dbols
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sell out lol


----------



## IronSoul

PZT said:


> Sell out lol



You don’t know bout those 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

IronSoul said:


> You don’t know bout those
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man I don’t I have ever had anything up UG labs my whole lifelol


----------



## Badleroybrown

@PZT  thanks you for the spell check..✌️


----------



## IronSoul

PZT said:


> Man I don’t I have ever had anything up UG labs my whole lifelol



Those things were insane. I don’t think they are still around these days. Best dbol I ever had. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

IronSoul said:


> Those things were insane. I don’t think they are still around these days. Best dbol I ever had.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Think  buddy of mine had some in like 2014-15, no sure though


----------



## Kraken

Wow, no one has insulted me, except one guy, who was confused about who I was and later apologized. I feel left out. Clearly I'm inadequate. :-(


----------



## lifter6973




----------



## IronSoul

PZT said:


> Think buddy of mine had some in like 2014-15, no sure though



Yeah that sounds accurate. Last time I had them was around that time and they were dwindling down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

beefnewton said:


> I see most of the toughness on all these generic newbies, where somehow BBBG and/or RiR0 already know it's a Presser incarnate.  There are one or more trolls that seem to have nothing better to do than waste people's time, and they know just what buttons to press to get that rabid, nonsense-spewing troglodyte to reveal themselves in the shortest amount of time... thereby saving everyone else that time of being misled by another story and putting effort into helping.  I know, maybe there has been collateral damage, but most of the time they're right.
> 
> Didn't CJ say he could no longer see IP's?  How is anyone supposed to catch multiple accounts without that information?  UGBB needs that privacy-invading XenForo add-on that pulls out all the stops to detect multi-account users.



It’s EXACTLY this. 

I’m registering for a fuckton of alt handles. The troll guys don’t care about the ban. So the punishment is nothing to them. So what they get banned. They’re back the next day with a new handle and the same bullshit.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Back to the House of Bash I go. If I spend time in Gen Pop I’ll be banned for sure. See you guys over there.


----------



## IronSoul

Mods………  is this a test???









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ

IronSoul said:


> Mods………  is this a test???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hate whichever one of you assholes that this is!!!


----------



## IronSoul

CJ said:


> I hate whichever one of you assholes that this is!!!



Presser [mention]BigBaldBeardGuy [/mention] ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

CJ said:


> I hate whichever one of you assholes that this is!!!



Asshole? He’s a valued and respected member of the community! We love him and he deserves respect.


----------



## CJ

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Back to the House of Bash I go. If I spend time in Gen Pop I’ll be banned for sure. See you guys over there


You of all people should be pleased that the rule is going to be enforced. 

After all, you've had no problems whatsoever sending us "Reports" on people where you pointed out their rule breaking.

I would think that you, who seems so hell bent on others following the rules, would have no problem with following them yourself.

Weird.... 🤔🤔


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

CJ said:


> You of all people should be pleased that the rule is going to be enforced.
> 
> After all, you've had no problems whatsoever sending us "Reports" on people where you pointed out their rule breaking.
> 
> I would think that you, who seems so hell bent on others following the rules, would have no problem with following them yourself.
> 
> Weird.... 🤔🤔



I can happily follow, sir. Just pointing out that the ones that are ONLY here to troll and derail the threads don’t care about being banned. The same dude boomerangs back every day. He doesn’t care. He’ll just be forced to register for twice as many handles before telling us to suck each other’s cocks and something about my mom and guzzling Tren loads.


----------



## CJ

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I can happily follow, sir. Just pointing out that the ones that are ONLY here to troll and derail the threads don’t care about being banned. The same dude boomerangs back every day. He doesn’t care. He’ll just be forced to register for twice as many handles before telling us to suck each other’s cocks and something about my mom and guzzling Tren loads.


Don't let it bother... It’s words on a screen. People don’t have to point and click. There’s plenty of safe places to go around.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

CJ said:


> Don't let it bother... It’s words on a screen. People don’t have to point and click. There’s plenty of safe places to go around.



Yep. I understand.


----------



## Trendkill

My favorite part about this thread is that 60% of the posts are about debating the merits of various flavors of Takis.  Well done @PZT and @TODAY.


----------



## RiR0

Trendkill said:


> My favorite part about this thread is that 60% of the posts are about debating the merits of various flavors of Takis.  Well done @PZT and @TODAY.


Well that’s more important than Babying retards and trolls


----------



## Send0

CJ said:


> You of all people should be pleased that the rule is going to be enforced.
> 
> After all, you've had no problems whatsoever sending us "Reports" on people where you pointed out their rule breaking.
> 
> I would think that you, who seems so hell bent on others following the rules, would have no problem with following them yourself.
> 
> Weird.... 🤔🤔


It is weird... Although I'm positive everyone fully intends on helping ensure we keep the board "clean" by continuing to report rule breakers when they come up, while also setting a good example by engaging and providing high quality content without breaking the rules... right? 🤔🤔🤔

Also, @TeddyBear you can call me midget anytime big boy 😘


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> My favorite part about this thread is that 60% of the posts are about debating the merits of various flavors of Takis.  Well done @PZT and @TODAY.


Thank you sir


----------



## PZT

RiR0 said:


> Well that’s more important than Babying retards and trolls


Eat a takis, pussy


----------



## RiR0

“Hey guyz how do I lose 40lbs of fat and gain 500lbs of muscle in 6 months?”

Guy who weighs 160lbs skinny fat: “here’s what’s worked for me”


----------



## RiR0

PZT said:


> Eat a takis, pussy


My wife won’t go to the store and get me any


----------



## PZT

RiR0 said:


> My wife won’t go to the store and get me any


Get a new one


----------



## RiR0

PZT said:


> Get a new one


My wife said she won’t go get me one of those either.
Fuck this sucks


----------



## Trendkill

RiR0 said:


> Well that’s more important than Babying retards and trolls


It's quality content like this that keeps me coming back.  I learn about so much more than just AAS, training and nutrition here.  For example, @PZT  experimented with 100g of Takis and several beers before he went to sleep last night.  Rancid heartburn ensued.  I would have never known that and would have made this same error myself if it wasn't for someone like him sharing this wisdom.  I've also learned about wizard sleeves courtesy of @Yano, the massive con job on the american people that was the F22 Raptor and F35 JSF courtesy of @Joliver and the potential of growing my clavicles from @Nix .


----------



## TODAY

RiR0 said:


> My wife said she won’t go get me one of those either.
> Fuck this sucks


We're all here for you.


----------



## RiR0

I was gonna report her to the mods but she hit me because I kept poking her trying to find the report button


----------



## PZT

RiR0 said:


> My wife said she won’t go get me one of those either.
> Fuck this sucks


Well she is selfish in every important aspect that matters then


----------



## PZT

RiR0 said:


> I was gonna report her to the mods but she hit me because I kept poking her trying to find the report button


Snowflake


----------



## RiR0

PZT said:


> Snowflake


Well she is only 30 I told her her whole generation sucks


----------



## Kraken

CJ said:


> After all, you've had no problems whatsoever sending us "Reports" on people where you pointed out their rule breaking.



Someone just got outted...



TODAY said:


> We're all here for you.


Yup, we all love, cherish and respect you.


----------



## Kraken

So... What do we do about the guy who keeps starting threads that go like "Does it make you gay if you ... ... ... ... ???"


----------



## Freakmidd

TODAY said:


> Shilling for mustache oils and waxes and other gay accoutrements


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Honestly, I don't see this new policy working out. We have one really active mod, who is the nicest guy on the planet and doesn't want to be a dick.

Not to mention the mods here have had their hands tied for years. It's like a constitutional amendment needs to get passed to issue a ban on someone.

@mugzy's policy of letting the forum police itself is what got us to this point. Unless he's changed his mind and decided to crack the whip, this sounds like lip service.

And no offense mugzy I love the site and appreciate you keeping it up in whatever form it takes. I can deal with the trolls, spammers, and cat fights. It's somewhat amusing at times.


----------



## iGone

Reel it in boys, jeeez.
And that foul language, don't get me started on that hard C.


----------



## Send0

CohibaRobusto said:


> Honestly, I don't see this new policy working out. We have one really active mod, who is the nicest guy on the planet and doesn't want to be a dick.
> 
> Not to mention the mods here have had their hands tied for years. It's like a constitutional amendment needs to get passed to issue a ban on someone.
> 
> @mugzy's policy of letting the forum police itself is what got us to this point. Unless he's changed his mind and decided to crack the whip, this sounds like lip service.
> 
> And no offense mugzy I love the site and appreciate you keeping it up in whatever form it takes. I can deal with the trolls, spammers, and cat fights. It's somewhat amusing at times.


Who's the nice mod? Clearly it isn't me... Right? I'm as big a dick as they come 😘 (pun intended).


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Send0 said:


> Who's the nice mod? Clearly it isn't me... Right? I'm as big a dick as they come 😘 (pun intended).


Are you back from sabatical? Welcome to fat camp lol.


----------



## iGone

Send0 said:


> Who's the nice mod? Clearly it isn't me... Right? I'm as big a dick as they come 😘 (pun intended).


Sorry seems most of us aren't even able to remember the dynamic. 
After all, you abandoned us with mom!
Just come back with the milk already!


----------



## Send0

CohibaRobusto said:


> Are you back from sabatical? Welcome to fat camp lol.


I had hernia surgery, followed by an auto accident that broke radius and ulna in my right arm, dislocated the shoulder in my right arm, and fractured my clavicle. Work has also been over the top for the last 3 weeks, and will probably continue to be so for the next 1 week.

I know you didn't ask for my biography 😂, but thought I'd answer the question seriously for anyone else who didn't see my updates but wondered where I've been.


----------



## Send0

iGone said:


> Sorry seems most of us aren't even able to remember the dynamic.
> After all, you abandoned us with mom!
> Just come back with the milk already!


Let's make it clear, I left to get a pack of smokes and not milk. You're the reason I left mom alone in the first place.

You should feel bad and be ashamed of yourself, son. 😅


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Send0 said:


> Let's make it clear, I left to get a pack of smokes and not milk. You're the reason I left mom alone in the first place.
> 
> You should feel bad and be ashamed of yourself, son. 😅


Mom has been posting inappropriate pictures of people sunning their buttholes and it's disturbing can we do something about this dad 💁‍♂️


----------



## iGone

Send0 said:


> Let's make it clear, I left to get a pack of smokes and not milk. You're the reason I left mom alone in the first place.
> 
> You should feel bad and be ashamed of yourself, son. 😅


Well maybe if you didn't leave me with these shitty manlet genetics while also making me miss out on the horse cock genetics I wouldn't be so resentful! Mom should've married Dave like grandma and grandpa wanted!


----------



## The Phoenix

RiR0 said:


> So basically going back to when I first got here and retards like skull crusher and the phoenix we’re giving advice and getting pats on the back


is that why you and @3BG had to follow my @$$ to the den.  The guys were already expecting that BS which is why it didn't gain any traction there.


----------



## Send0

iGone said:


> Well maybe if you didn't leave me with these shitty manlet genetics while also making me miss out on the horse cock genetics I wouldn't be so resentful! Mom should've married Dave like grandma and grandpa wanted!


OMG, I haven't laughed this hard in a while. I've missed you son. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## The Phoenix

Send0 said:


> I had hernia surgery, followed by an auto accident that broke radius and ulna in my right arm, dislocated the shoulder in my right arm, and fractured my clavicle. Work has also been over the top for the last 3 weeks, and will probably continue to be so for the next 1 week.
> 
> I know you didn't ask for my biography 😂, but thought I'd answer the question seriously for anyone else who didn't see my updates but wondered where I've been.


i knew you were out for surgery and I could understand that you will not look like you did previously.  I wasn't aware you were in an accident.  Here's to a quick recovery; if you already have, then here's to a quick return to where you were at physically - muscle has rapid memory - (I am back to my normal self)!


----------



## iGone

Send0 said:


> OMG, I haven't laughed this hard in a while. I've missed you son. 🤣🤣🤣


Don't give yourself another hernia there champ 😏

You've been missed. Now are we gonna split open this carton of lucky strikes or not?


----------



## FlyingPapaya

The den? Link


----------



## iGone

FlyingPapaya said:


> The den? Link


Sorry*, *no beta soyboys allowed. Only true alpha wolves.


----------



## The Phoenix

FlyingPapaya said:


> The den? Link


it's the Underground's sister site, also owned by @mugzy.  www.theironden.com


----------



## Send0

The Phoenix said:


> i knew you were out for surgery and I could understand that you will not look like you did previously.  I wasn't aware you were in an accident.  Here's to a quick recovery; if you already have, then here's to a quick return to where you were at physically - muscle has rapid memory - (I am back to my normal self)!


I feel like I look like shit right now. Somehow I've dropped 15lbs, despite increasing calorie and protein intake, and I've lost a lot of muscle fullness and hardness.

I had no idea that not being able to lift would cause this much of a change in my physique in such a short time.

I won't lie, it has made me depressed; to the point to where I won't even really look at my body in the mirror, but I know that I should be able to regain it all almost as quickly as it left. At least that's what I keep telling myself. 😅


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Send0 said:


> I feel like I look like shit right now. Somehow I've dropped 15lbs, despite increasing calorie and protein intake, and I've lost a lot of muscle fullness and hardness.
> 
> I had no idea that not being able to lift would cause this much of a change in my physique in such a short time.
> 
> I won't lie, it has made me depressed; to the point to where I won't even really look at my body in the mirror, but I know that I should be able to regain it all almost as quickly as it left. At least that's what I keep telling myself. 😅


Yeah it sucks, the last time my heart arythmia came back I lost 10 lbs in a few months while still trying to lift. It will take time, but you'll get it back.


----------



## The Phoenix

Send0 said:


> I feel like I look like shit right now. Somehow I've dropped 15lbs, despite increasing calorie and protein intake, and I've lost a lot of muscle fullness and hardness.
> 
> I had no idea that not being able to lift would cause this much of a change in my physique in such a short time.
> 
> I won't lie, it has made me depressed; to the point to where I won't even really look at my body in the mirror, but I know that I should be able to regain it all almost as quickly as it left. At least that's what I keep telling myself. 😅


what is happening to you happend to me. i lost 15 pound in 4 days and body went into shut down mode and even though I was PCT'ing during the recovery from surgery, my body wasn't getting the nutrients because I had a limited diet for several months and with that, my test crashed.  I just started up my test cycle after 4-5 months off.

-Edit - with the exception of today, typically, I am within 2lbs of where I was before the surgery and all the weight loss.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

The Phoenix said:


> what is happening to you happend to me. i lost 15 pound in 4 days and body went into shut down mode and even though I was PCT'ing during the recovery from surgery, my body wasn't getting the nutrients because I had a limited diet for several months and with that, my test crashed.  I just started up my test cycle after 4-5 months off.


Ok but that was a dental implant dude will you quit acting like you had a leg amputated? 🤣


----------



## The Phoenix

CohibaRobusto said:


> Ok but that was a dental implant dude will you quit acting like you had a leg amputated? 🤣


i'm not even gonna go there....


----------



## Send0

The Phoenix said:


> what is happening to you happend to me. i lost 15 pound in 4 days and body went into shut down mode and even though I was PCT'ing during the recovery from surgery, my body wasn't getting the nutrients because I had a limited diet for several months and with that, my test crashed.  I just started up my test cycle after 4-5 months off.
> 
> -Edit - with the exception of today, typically, I am within 2lbs of where I was before the surgery and all the weight loss.


I was actually down as much as 22lbs at one point. 3 days post hernia surgery I was down 17lbs. Once I felt good enough to eat I was able to regain 6-7lbs; I was likely very carb depleted and low on glycogen. This put me at 10lbs lost total post hernia surgery.

Then post car accident I had gotten up to 22lbs lost. After most of the pain subsided, and I regained my appetite, I was able to eat normally and regained 7lbs _(seems to be a trend... So I'm guessing these 7lbs is glycogen I can store in my muscle. No science here just a guess)_. Putting me at 15lbs lost in total since my hernia surgery.

In my case, I've been on TRT this entire time. So slightly different from your scenario. I haven't bothered combing studies to see if this is typical post surgery, or during the healing process.

I was expecting some regression, but I never anticipated it being like this.

Oh well, luckily I have time on my side and I know I'll get it back when I'm able to get my ass back into the gym.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

CohibaRobusto said:


> Ok but that was a dental implant dude will you quit acting like you had a leg amputated? 🤣


Lolol. 
Over a dental implant?????


----------



## Tisatix

Getting the wtf or crap post reaction can make the toughest of men cry lol


----------



## Tisatix

BrotherIron said:


> Tough love can be given without being a jackass.
> 
> Newbs will be newbs and not all of them are trolls. Some are just ignorant and looking for help.



This sums it up


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Let's cuddles @Send0


----------



## Joliver

Looks like I picked a fun day to miss. 

I understand the forum wants and needs to grow. 

But it's not a good place to be when the members are holding administration of the board hostage with their personal feelings and mere presence. 

I've seen it a lot with the "long goodbyes" by some members and even staff. They'll kick the ole "I'm leaving" thread off like they want to watch mourners at their own funeral from the clouds. It's stupefying. If people really hated this place...they'd just not be here. Instead of reaching out to staff and complaining and posting in their logs that they are leaving and other 2nd grade dramatics. 

I've only been a member of 2 main forums...and a short stay at a 3rd. At the other two forums, you couldn't get people to talk to you at all. There was some bullshit hierarchy in place....etc. 

All things being equal, I think I'd rather have my ass kicked than to be ignored. 

That said, go look on Reddit or some place. Same kind of ass whippings happen everywhere. It's the internet.

The culture of the internet is fairly toxic, if you can believe that in 2022.


----------



## Trendkill

Send0 said:


> I had hernia surgery, followed by an auto accident that broke radius and ulna in my right arm, dislocated the shoulder in my right arm, and fractured my clavicle. Work has also been over the top for the last 3 weeks, and will probably continue to be so for the next 1 week.
> 
> I know you didn't ask for my biography 😂, but thought I'd answer the question seriously for anyone else who didn't see my updates but wondered where I've been.


Did somebody say clavicle?  I know a guy that can help you with that.


----------



## Yano

Send0 said:


> I had hernia surgery, followed by an auto accident that broke radius and ulna in my right arm, dislocated the shoulder in my right arm, and fractured my clavicle. Work has also been over the top for the last 3 weeks, and will probably continue to be so for the next 1 week.
> 
> I know you didn't ask for my biography 😂, but thought I'd answer the question seriously for anyone else who didn't see my updates but wondered where I've been.


oh shit ,, you didnt end up with narrow clavicles did ya ? .....[running joke around here for a few weeks]


----------



## Yano

As far as all this , how we treat each other. 

Y'all know me , how i am for the most part. I try to be open friendly  and I have a horrible time trying to tell the difference between some one completely new and some one trying to  troll. 

I get it right some  times but for the most part my gullibility is my down fall on the internet. I tend to be nice to every one until they prove they don't deserve it.

I am not one of the people that think you need to be a top level lifter to be here , I think this place and the folks here have a universe of knowledge that is just what a new lifter needs.

I do think with out doubt that information offered in posts or by chat should be as fully accurate as some one can be with it with out misleading broscience that isnt at least quantified or qualified with ,, ok this is some broscience but have you researched ,, insert nonsense here ... 

Those people are detrimental and considering what they are discussing , can be down right dangerous.

I do believe there are people that need to be run off when encountered ,  the intel's of the world , if you will. 

The hard part is how do we tell who those folks are without running off any new member that will be valuable to the community ? How do you gauge some ones potential ?

I do miss seeing old names pop up , there is a lot of knowledge that's moved on or rarely visits , that benefits no one so even if some one doesn't agree with some one elses work out ethic or practices , there are times when its best to simply say nothing , tip your hat and pass in the hall.

I think its entirely possible to simply enjoy a conversation with some one without following their work out advice , @Skullcrusher  is a decent guy , no hes not hercules , yeah hes got excuses not to work out for every ache n pain he can find ... but if you ever stop to talk to him about music , family , shit we all did growing up ,, he's really a decent guy. He's smart , makes ya laugh , has some whacky ideas and jokes that just make you laugh. Which is why I never cared about his work outs. 

While @The Phoenix and I ended up having a bit of a public falling out , we had some great conversations about music , shows , gardens, just random things other than work outs or lifting. I never cared much about his work outs until it seemed like he was getting screwed over by his "trainer" , I honestly tried to help cus i do like the guy , which is why i got so mad having it thrown in my face. 

I don't dislike either one of those fellas , I'd hold the door open at church for them and I'd gladly help em change a tire in the rain if they needed it. I cant dislike some one over how dedicated they are to fitness.

I looked through my Bible a few times , I just can't seem to find anything about only loving thy neighbor if they are jacked.  🤷‍♂️ 

So by no means am I saying let trolls and jerks run rampant and pass out dangerous advice , but maybe we do need to adjust the early warning system just a bit ? Just so we get clear target acquisition and not end up shooting russian style all the time ? - [ russian style = straight through the hostage ]

Then again WTF do I know ,, I'm just an old man with a cup of coffee and a bong...


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Kraken said:


> So... What do we do about the guy who keeps starting threads that go like "Does it make you gay if you ... ... ... ... ???"



Report him but then a mod won’t keep that to himself. 🙄


----------



## CJ

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Report him but then a mod won’t keep that to himself. 🙄


Hypocrite. Rules are for other to follow, but not you? 🤔🤔🤔


----------



## iGone

@CJ @BigBaldBeardGuy 








So uh, y'all have some differing opinions eh?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

CJ said:


> Hypocrite. Rules are for other to follow, but not you? 🤔🤔🤔



You make it sound like I hit the report button on a regular basis. I hit it when the one new alt handle had his meltdown and used the “cum guzzler” language. 

Talk about hypocrite, I remember seeing that “cum guzzler” referenced in a post somewhere. Oh yea! This one. So it’s bad for me to “report” it but ok for you to refer to it as language that won’t be tolerated. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## CJ

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You make it sound like I hit the report button on a regular basis. I hit it when the one new alt handle had his meltdown and used the “cum guzzler” language.
> 
> Talk about hypocrite, I remember seeing that “cum guzzler” referenced in a post somewhere. Oh yea! This one. So it’s bad for me to “report” it but ok for you to refer to it as language that won’t be tolerated. 🤷‍♂️


1. Then how come you never seem to complain when "others" use similar or worse language? 🤔🤔🤔

2. Because context matters


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Ok. Here’s a legit question @CJ 

Say, oh I don’t know, a young member decides it sounds like a great idea to blast 1.5 grams of testosterone. That’s not a good idea of course. Naturally we would want to caution that member about his bad decision. We nicely inform the member that he’s not at that level, he can continue to make progress on a lesser dose and even point out that it would be a poor choice given his existing gyno. 

With all that said, the member stubbornly pushes thru and runs his cycle, even logging it. Then towards the end of the 6 months, he decides it’s time to switch out the compounds, reducing the test for Tren, in order to “remove water” and do a “cut”. 

We know how that played out IRL but are we now supposed to ignore that, not comment, and allow newbs to see how it’s done? There’s only so many polite ways to express the retarded mental development of an individual to stubbornly continue harmful drug abusing behavior.


----------



## CJ

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Ok. Here’s a legit question @CJ
> 
> Say, oh I don’t know, a young member decides it sounds like a great idea to blast 1.5 grams of testosterone. That’s not a good idea of course. Naturally we would want to caution that member about his bad decision. We nicely inform the member that he’s not at that level, he can continue to make progress on a lesser dose and even point out that it would be a poor choice given his existing gyno.
> 
> With all that said, the member stubbornly pushes thru and runs his cycle, even logging it. Then towards the end of the 6 months, he decides it’s time to switch out the compounds, reducing the test for Tren, in order to “remove water” and do a “cut”.
> 
> We know how that played out IRL but are we now supposed to ignore that, not comment, and allow newbs to see how it’s done? There’s only so many polite ways to express the retarded mental development of an individual to stubbornly continue harmful drug abusing behavior.


Absolutely NOBODY said to ignore anything, countering misinformation and risky behavior is encouraged, but WITHOUT the over the top insults.

And if that person chooses not to listen, then anyone reading that thread in the future will see that it's 25 vs 1 against that person and their practices, and the reasons why.

And trolls will be dealt with in a more timely fashion as well.


----------



## Test_subject

The Phoenix said:


> is that why you and @3BG had to follow my @$$ to the den.  The guys were already expecting that BS which is why it didn't gain any traction there.


Instigate much?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Test_subject said:


> Instigate much?



Everything he says just comes out sounding lispy. @The Phoenix


----------



## JuiceTrain

Why is it so hard for people to use the block feature when they have an issue with someone or not go into threads they know they're not gonna like. 

muthaFukaz be like..."this thread looks political...🧐"; "I don't like politics...🤨"; "I'm gonna click on the thread to see what's goin on...🧐"; "I don't like what I see here at all...😠"; Than have a pussy fit and message mods about their concerns or openly voice their opinions to the people they know don't give a fuxk....

It's literally like muthaFukaz want their own stupidity to be protected just because they have a right to be fuxkin' stupid lol and as a society (forum) we have to look out for people who choose to be stupid because they have rights and feelings lolol the shxt is too fuxkin' comical


----------



## CJ

JuiceTrain said:


> Why is it so hard for people to use the block feature when they have an issue with someone or not go into threads they know they're not gonna like.
> 
> muthaFukaz be like..."this thread looks political...🧐"; "I don't like politics...🤨"; "I'm gonna click on the thread to see what's goin on...🧐"; "I don't like what I see here at all...😠"; Than have a pussy fit and message mods about their concerns or openly voice their opinions to the people they know don't give a fuxk....
> 
> It's literally like muthaFukaz want their own stupidity to be protected just because they have a right to be fuxkin' stupid lol and as a society (forum) we have to look out for people who choose to be stupid because they have rights and feelings lolol the shxt is too fuxkin' comical


Nobody messages us about stuff like that.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Take example candycrusher....

Both Ro & BBG locked in on em' like a pitbull and he just kept goin back for the abuse 
- that's a text book idiot 

Than had the nerve to complain 
Like....fuxk.that guy lolol he shouldn't even be on the internet lol oh yes but he has the freedom and right to be an idiot so me must protect him 

Y'all muthaFukaz crazy lol 
It's a dog eat dog world bruh....get with the program


----------



## JuiceTrain

CJ said:


> Nobody messages us about stuff like that.



Just an example & me talkin' shxt


----------



## CJ

JuiceTrain said:


> Take example candycrusher....
> 
> Both Ro & BBG locked in on em' like a pitbull and he just kept goin back for the abuse
> - that's a text book idiot
> 
> Than had the nerve to complain
> Like....fuxk.that guy lolol he shouldn't even be on the internet lol oh yes but he has the freedom and right to be an idiot so me must protect him
> 
> Y'all muthaFukaz crazy lol
> It's a dog eat dog world bruh....get with the program


Who exactly protected him?

As I recall, both Sendo and I have had several public disagreements with him, and countered his misinformation, without hurling insults. As have several others.

Now he got mad and hurled insults at US, but I just rolled with it.


----------



## CJ

JuiceTrain said:


> Just an example & me talkin' shxt


Well your example is wrong, so I'm just setting the record straight.


----------



## JuiceTrain

CJ said:


> Who exactly protected him?
> 
> As I recall, both Sendo and I have had several public disagreements with him, and countered his misinformation, without hurling insults. As have several others.





JuiceTrain said:


> Just an example & me talkin' shxt



Don't know the guy or his issue specifically but I do know an idiot when they speak...


----------



## JuiceTrain

CJ said:


> Well your example is wrong, so I'm just setting the record straight.



And I'm looking for recipes for homemade protein bars...


----------



## CJ

JuiceTrain said:


> Don't know the guy or his issue specifically but I do know an idiot when they speak...


And when idiots speak, show others why they're wrong. That's encouraged.


----------



## CJ

JuiceTrain said:


> And I'm looking for recipes for homemade protein bars...


Too much work for me, I just use powders or FAT FREE cottage cheese for extra protein.


----------



## RiR0

The Phoenix said:


> is that why you and @3BG had to follow my @$$ to the den.  The guys were already expecting that BS which is why it didn't gain any traction there.


No you whiney bitch no one followed you there you trash drug dealer. Now go keep spinning your wheels and pushing garbage gear with a different account 
Trash drugs, trash log, get fucked while you slowly whither from hiv.


----------



## CJ

RiR0 said:


> No you whiney bitch no one followed you there you trash drug dealer. Now go keep spinning your wheels and pushing garbage gear with a different account
> Trash drugs, trash log, get fucked while you slowly whither from hiv.


Banned from further posts in this thread. And a 3 day ban.


----------



## iGone

I'm going to go and post a little rant, it's genuinely not directed any anyone specifically just an observation.

We (I say we as a group) have a tendency to go for the extremes which turns into petty nonsense that detracts from the point of this board as a whole.
I'll use @BigBaldBeardGuy 's example he posted not too long ago about using 1.5g test etc etc.
There's a huge difference between bashing someone on their first few posts and someone overstaying their welcome and intentionally defying what's in their best interest.
Personally, I think the slippery slope type analogy just detracts from the actual concern, and the acting polar opposite facetiously just complicates the issue.
This isn't an attack on any individual as there's been a number of folks here who have engaged in that type of talk and behaviour.
I understand everyone's been on edge as of late due to the types of folks coming through the door and the silly drama that's accompanied it, but we as a group need to do a better job of finding that happy medium. I'm sure majority of us don't handle our lives in extremes, and if you do then I frankly feel sorry for you.
I think it's too easy to cop out and throw your hands up when someone says "Hey I don't like xyz behavior can we change it?" and the response is "Oh well if I cant do xyz, I'll just do the opposite then."
I'm positive y'all don't approach issues with your boss, wife or whatever that way so why would we handle it that way here?


I think it's a fair compromise as there's a large majority of us who are comfortable here and frankly, do we really want this to become an echo chamber? I don't think anyone wants this place to become an Reddit, MPMD, or iSARMS style board where it's one big circle jerk. I for one joined this board after leaving Meso because of how diverse the opinions were and it was much more of a community than people just using the board as a self serving platform for sources or whatever.

I really enjoy it here honestly and I'd really hate to see this become something filled with circle jerks and blowing smoke.


/rant


I kinda like you fucking cunts.

edit: I am also guilty of this shit so don't @ me.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Nothing like instigating a fight to get someone banned. That’s great. Thanks @The Phoenix or is that TP? 🤔


----------



## Test_subject

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Nothing like instigating a fight to get someone banned. That’s great. Thanks @The Phoenix or is that TP? 🤔


Yeah, I’m not impressed. Instigate then play the victim seems to be his MO.

He knew exactly what he was doing posting what he did.


----------



## CJ

Test_subject said:


> Yeah, I’m not impressed. Instigate then play the victim seems to be his MO.
> 
> He knew exactly what he was doing posting what he did.


Yes he did, but he's not the first to do that. See BBBG and Presser for a precedent.

I banned Presser too after he fell for it. I'm just being consistent.


----------



## CJ

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Nothing like instigating a fight to get someone banned. That’s great. Thanks @The Phoenix or is that TP? 🤔


You did it prior too, with Presser. 

Don't be a hypocrite.


----------



## Butch_C

I have only been here a short time but have been on forums for many years. This place is a troll magnet for some reason, more than any other forum I have been on. I am like @Yano  I normally do not catch that a person is a troll right away, I give everyone a chance. I must say I do find it annoying when I take the time to type out a long post trying to give support and offer advise only to find out I wasted my time on a troll. I have very little free time so when I give it only to be wasted it makes me mad. 

That being said, I think we do need to give newbies a little bit to get acclimated to the forum environment before hammering them. Some people genuinely have never been on a forum or understand the dynamics. Then compound that with people who try to live a healthy lifestyle and your first post is I am extremely obese please help: this person has no clue on how to be healthy but know bodybuilders do so they come here for help. I think hammering them is counterproductive the same way making fun of a homeless person that is going to a job fair to better themselves.

Maybe it is because I was obese at one point and know how easy it is to get there and how hard it is to work your way out. So maybe I have a soft spot for them. When I was 355 and started going to the gym I got all kinds of looks which made going back harder but I was there for me and not them so I ignored it, some people can't though and quit. After about 6 months and 75# of weight loss the looks started changing, I had people at the gym saying how far I have came and to keep it up. Is it my fault I was fat, YES of course but I wanted to fix it and that should be what matters. Had I found this place back then, my journey may have been quicker or more efficient. I don't know how the new people coming here that are obese have the guts to post pictures, I still don't as my body is fucked because of loose skin and it to me is humiliating. But to have the guts to post those pictures to be met with "oh great another fatty" man that would hurt. There is a difference between tuff love and insults. I believe fully in tuff love and appreciate it. Insulting people who are trying to better themselves just isn't right though. However if that person made up the whole story and is a troll, they should be banned immediately!  

Members that continuously give out dangerous or completely poor advise need to be put in their place as well. Sorry for the long rant but I am one who tries to look at both sides of a topic and for me this topic has2 distinct sides and both have very valid points.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

CJ said:


> You did it prior too, with Presser.
> 
> Don't be a hypocrite.



What did Presser contribute?
And he keeps coming back. 

@RiR0 is gone for good now. The best guy on this forum. 

Now it’s just Fat Camp with stupid boring weight watchers advice and guys that think volume is the key to success. 

Banning RiR0 just cost the forum over 10,000 clicks. 📉


----------



## Test_subject

CJ said:


> Yes he did, but he's not the first to do that. See BBBG and Presser for a precedent.
> 
> I banned Presser too after he fell for it. I'm just being consistent.


Perhaps it’s time we revisited the precedent?

If I kick someone in the shin, it doesn’t make much sense to place the blame on the person who punches me in the face in retaliation.  The punch wouldn’t have happened if I didn’t start it.


----------



## PZT

@TODAY bettee get banned for his Doritos comment yesterday. Really uncalled for. Also hope he died on that hill. So I can pushing him off waving my sweet TAKIS ‘22 flag. 

FUEGO BISHES!!!!!!!!


----------



## hard_gains

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> ER=25811]@RiR0[/USER] is gone for good now. The best guy on this forum.


Shits getting kinda side ways in here. Honestly I hope he comes back. He didn't give a fuck about getting banned and obviously he didn't. 😅 But why walk away? Wouldn't that defeat the point of speaking your mind. You get shut down with a ban and your just done like that. But I get when people say fuck it and step out.


CJ said:


> You did it prior too, with Presser.
> 
> Don't be a hypocrite.


Didn't presser get a one day ban on his first offense?


----------



## Yano

All I'm gonna say on this whole deal. 

Ri stepped in a snare simple as that. Temper got the better of judgement. It happens to the best of us. 

I also think once he calms down a bit he's going to be able to chuckle and realize ,, shiiiit lil Phucker got me to take the bait. 

I don't see him to be the type to just take his ball and run home so to speak , boy got way to much dog in him for that shit hell i bet he blood tests as pitbull haaaahahah. He ain't gonna sit n pout.

I see him coming back fired up and full of piss and vinegar just like always but maybe a little more cautious lookin for rocks in the yard before heading into high grass with the mower. Gotta keep that blade sharp


----------



## JuiceTrain

Who's gonna beat me with fitness now 😟//😥


----------



## IronSoul

JuiceTrain said:


> Who's gonna beat me with fitness now //



I’ll try to tell you that simple carbs don’t mean milk ways here and there bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ

JuiceTrain said:


> Who's gonna beat me with fitness now 😟//😥


----------



## IronSoul

CJ said:


> View attachment 26986



This would be nice if you could read it lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

IronSoul said:


> This would be nice if you could read it lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'll try n see if I can view it proper on the computer when I get a chance in a few...


----------



## CJ

JuiceTrain said:


> I'll try n see if I can view it proper on the computer when I get a chance in a few...


When I get a change, I'll send it as individual pics.


----------



## IronSoul

CJ said:


> When I get a change, I'll send it as individual pics.



You the man CJ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ




----------



## Human_Backhoe

CJ said:


> View attachment 26989
> View attachment 26990
> View attachment 26991
> View attachment 26992
> View attachment 26993
> View attachment 26994



This makes me sad! 

I can deal with some of the other stuff in this thread....... Not this. 


You left out all of the good meats! You obviously hate farmers. 

I expect an apology.


----------



## TODAY

CJ said:


> View attachment 26989
> View attachment 26990
> View attachment 26991
> View attachment 26992
> View attachment 26993
> View attachment 26994


I see no mention of Takis


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

CJ said:


> View attachment 26989
> View attachment 26990
> View attachment 26991
> View attachment 26992
> View attachment 26993
> View attachment 26994


Do you know the reason behind not eating whole wheat bread?


----------



## TODAY

Human_Backhoe said:


> This makes me sad!
> 
> I can deal with some of the other stuff in this thread....... Not this.
> 
> 
> You left out all of the good meats! You obviously hate farmers.
> 
> I expect an apology.


And putting fruits in the "use sparingly" category is just unforgivable


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Grass fed beef is the most anabolic and healthy substance known to man.


----------



## PZT

TODAY said:


> I see no mention of Takis


Haha bullshit bro diet ish


----------



## CJ

Whoa!!!! 

Not my list, the one I was given by my coach. I'll relay your taki concerns though. 🤣


----------



## CJ

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Do you know the reason behind not eating whole wheat bread?


No, and I never asked. I'm not a fan of bread and pasta anyway, so I didn't question it. 

I think it may be because he has food sensitivities, and it may have crept in because of that. Only a guess though.


----------



## Send0

CJ said:


> You did it prior too, with Presser.
> 
> Don't be a hypocrite.


Also, not every post needs attention or needs to be replied to. Sometimes ignoring is the correct answer. I used to be notoriously bad about this, but have improved slightly. Still a work in progress.

If it feels like bait, ignore it. If it feels like an attack then report it. If it feels relevant or on topic then that's a different story and feel free to reply. But if things get out of hand, people should expect for there to be consequences.



Test_subject said:


> Perhaps it’s time we revisited the precedent?
> 
> If I kick someone in the shin, it doesn’t make much sense to place the blame on the person who punches me in the face in retaliation.  The punch wouldn’t have happened if I didn’t start it.


You act like we haven't given freebie warnings out constantly, or asked for people to please stop. When any member has a history of punching people in the face on a regular basis, most of the time without being provoked, despite being asked privately and publicly to please dial it back, then that sounds like a lot of precedent for the behavior in question.

For the record I'm not against anyone, and I like the content and contributions being put forth... at the same time I don't think that is enough to justify behavior that has pushed many long time members out the door while also turning away new members. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## JuiceTrain

Send0 said:


> at the same time I don't think that is enough to justify behavior that has pushed many long time members out the door while also turning away new members. 🤷‍♂️











						syracuse-cuse
					

Image syracuse-cuse hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## Test_subject

Send0 said:


> You act like we haven't given freebie warnings out constantly, or asked for people to please stop. When any member has a history of punching people in the face on a regular basis, most of the time without being provoked, despite being asked privately and publicly to please dial it back, then that sounds like a lot of precedent for the behavior in question.


Sure, but a member who purposely antagonizes someone who they know will respond in that way in order to bait them into getting banned is just as guilty.

If I tease a dog that I know is reactive, whose fault is it when I get bit?

I’m not disregarding the comments that come close to or cross the line — but we need to also look at the people who purposely antagonize others (out of nowhere in this case) then pull the “poor old me just minding my business” bullshit.  That’s weasel behaviour.


----------



## Nodus1

CJ said:


> Absolutely NOBODY said to ignore anything, countering misinformation and risky behavior is encouraged, but WITHOUT the over the top insults.
> 
> And if that person chooses not to listen, then anyone reading that thread in the future will see that it's 25 vs 1 against that person and their practices, and the reasons why.



I always assumed this was common sense. Apparently, all the nuance went over my head.



Butch_C said:


> I have only been here a short time but have been on forums for many years. This place is a troll magnet for some reason, more than any other forum I have been on.



Because the trolls know that they will always be fed here. (I think stopping this is the main point of this thread, no?)



Test_subject said:


> Perhaps it’s time we revisited the precedent?
> 
> If I kick someone in the shin, it doesn’t make much sense to place the blame on the person who punches me in the face in retaliation.  The punch wouldn’t have happened if I didn’t start it.



Proportional response?


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Nodus1 said:


> Proportional response



The best defense is a good offense. 










						9 unforgettable quotes by James Mattis
					

A sampling of Mattis’ most memorable quotes.




					www.politico.com


----------



## Yano

Human_Backhoe said:


> The best defense is a good offense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 unforgettable quotes by James Mattis
> 
> 
> A sampling of Mattis’ most memorable quotes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com


Sometimes you got a beat a motherfucker with another motherfucker , thats just fact.


----------



## Send0

Test_subject said:


> Sure, but a member who purposely antagonizes someone who they know will respond in that way in order to bait them into getting banned is just as guilty.
> 
> If I tease a dog that I know is reactive, whose fault is it when I get bit?
> 
> I’m not disregarding the comments that come close to or cross the line — but we need to also look at the people who purposely antagonize others (out of nowhere in this case) then pull the “poor old me just minding my business” bullshit.  That’s weasel behaviour.


If a dog mauls someone, then does the city care that someone antagonized a reactive dog? Or do they take action against a dog known to be aggressive to people?

I'll answer for you... they take action against the dog; and leaving the analogy for a bit, in real life the city would also take action against the owner of that dog.

Before anyone gets pissy, I'm not calling anyone a dog and not the one who picked this analogy.

We like to say context matters... which it does, but long time history also matters. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Nodus1

Human_Backhoe said:


> The best defense is a good offense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 unforgettable quotes by James Mattis
> 
> 
> A sampling of Mattis’ most memorable quotes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com



True, except we're not fighting over resources here, as far as I know.


----------



## JackAsserson




----------



## Test_subject

Send0 said:


> If a dog mauls someone, then does the city care that someone antagonized a reactive dog? Or do they take action against a dog known to be aggressive to people?
> 
> I'll answer for you... they take action against the dog; and leaving the analogy for a bit, in real life the city would also take action against the owner of that dog.
> 
> Before anyone gets pissy, I'm not calling anyone a dog and not the one who picked this analogy.
> 
> We like to say context matters... which it does, but long time history also matters. 🤷‍♂️


So are you saying that antagonizing people is acceptable and only retaliation is culpable?

That’s the message that I’m receiving, whether inadvertently or not.  @The Phoenix came here to deliberately stir up shit. Nobody even mentioned him — he knew exactly what he was doing.


----------



## Btcowboy

Human_Backhoe said:


> This makes me sad!
> 
> I can deal with some of the other stuff in this thread....... Not this.
> 
> 
> You left out all of the good meats! You obviously hate farmers.
> 
> I expect an apology.





TODAY said:


> I see no mention of Takis


No meat no Takis fuck this shit, I am insulted and demand he is reprimanded


----------



## Send0

Test_subject said:


> So are you saying that antagonizing people is acceptable and only retaliation is culpable?
> 
> That’s the message that I’m receiving, whether inadvertently or not.  @The Phoenix came here to deliberately stir up shit. Nobody even mentioned him — he knew exactly what he was doing.


I kind of feel like you must not have seen all the posts CJ deleted from RiR0. I can't help but think you would have a different opinion if you, or anyone, saw what he actually wrote.

CJ didn't ban him for the post that was quoted in the announcement. It was 500x worse than that.

I also think you know me better than to think that's the message I'm delivering. So forgive me for not responding directly to your question.


----------



## Test_subject

Send0 said:


> I kind of feel like you must not have seen all the posts CJ deleted from RiR0. I can't help but think you would have a different opinion if you, or anyone, saw what he actually wrote.
> 
> CJ didn't ban him for the post that was quoted in the announcement. It was 500x worse than that.


To be fair, I didn’t. And the point of my comments has not been to defend Rir0. My point is that we’re ignoring the antagonist completely.  Antagonizing people leads to exactly the type of behaviour that you guys are trying to discourage.


----------



## Send0

Test_subject said:


> To be fair, I didn’t. And the point of my comments has not been to defend Rir0. My point is that we’re ignoring the antagonist completely.  Antagonizing people leads to exactly the type of behaviour that you guys are trying to discourage.


I'm not a babysitter. Break the rules, and there are consequences.

I've stressed myself out in the past trying to take a million things into account to try to be fair. While I'm still a member, and friendly, I will no longer do that to myself.

We're all adults, and we all know the board rules. We don't even have that many of them. This really isn't that hard.


----------



## Powerlifter_500

CJ said:


> No, and I never asked. I'm not a fan of bread and pasta anyway, so I didn't question it.
> 
> I think it may be because he has food sensitivities, and it may have crept in because of that. Only a guess though.



It could be due to the way it digests. It can help cause bloating, indigestion, and stomach pain in people when eaten regularly.

TBH, I haven't eaten whole wheat bread in such a long time I can't remember if it ever messed up my stomach or not. The "research" at least says it will though. Lol


----------



## TODAY

Send0 said:


> I kind of feel like you must not have seen all the posts CJ deleted from RiR0. I can't help but think you would have a different opinion if you, or anyone, saw what he actually wrote.
> 
> CJ didn't ban him for the post that was quoted in the announcement. It was 500x worse than that.


They weren't great.

But that doesn't make The Pigeon any less of a useless shit-stirrer who is probably also trying to peddle drugs behind the scenes.


----------



## lifter6973

TODAY said:


> They weren't great.
> 
> But that doesn't make The Pigeon any less of a useless shit-stirrer who is probably also trying to peddle drugs behind the scenes.


Damn, so you are telling me I missed the good shit? I always miss the juicy shit.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Powerlifter_500 said:


> It could be due to the way it digests. It can help cause bloating, indigestion, and stomach pain in people when eaten regularly.
> 
> TBH, I haven't eaten whole wheat bread in such a long time I can't remember if it ever messed up my stomach or not. The "research" at least says it will though. Lol


Thanks for the info


----------



## TODAY

lifter6973 said:


> Damn, so you are telling me I missed the good shit? I always miss the juicy shit.


It's nothing new.

He's just as much of a passive-aggressive, cunty moron as he ever was.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Send0 said:


> I kind of feel like you must not have seen all the posts CJ deleted from RiR0. I can't help but think you would have a different opinion if you, or anyone, saw what he actually wrote.
> 
> CJ didn't ban him for the post that was quoted in the announcement. It was 500x worse than that.
> 
> I also think you know me better than to think that's the message I'm delivering. So forgive me for not responding directly to your question.



Yet amazing contributions such as these didn’t draw a ban (I reported the one I believe).


----------



## Send0

TODAY said:


> They weren't great.
> 
> But that doesn't make The Pigeon any less of a useless shit-stirrer who is probably also trying to peddle drugs behind the scenes.


Pretty sure that people have the option to ignore people and not reply to antagonizers. 

Oh, and like someone else pointed out.... why not just use the ignore function if a post like what the phoenix made is enough to make them go unhinged.

I don't like antagonizers, but that isn't the problem here... and there's a consistent history of this happening.

Not for debate.


----------



## MadBret

Seems like some people need thicker skin. Having a policy where people are banned for speaking truth or opinion seems overblown. If someone is threatened or actual harm is done, maybe mods stepping in would be warranted but banning guys for talking shit to an idiot seems counterproductive. We've seen how cracking down on free speech and opinions adversely affected meso. We should be allowed to tell it how it is and if someone is being a fucking window licker, we shouldn't have to bite our tongues and not point out the elephant in the room. I'd rather have too much freedom than not enough.


----------



## Send0

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Yet amazing contributions such as these didn’t draw a ban (I reported the one I believe).
> 
> View attachment 26996
> View attachment 26997


I need to read that thread for context, but without reading the thread I agree that should definitely catch a ban. And would have been banned if I wasn't in a hole I dug feeling sorry for myself.

Either way, this person falling through the cracks doesn't excuse the behavior of others.


----------



## Send0

MadBret said:


> Seems like some people need thicker skin. Having a policy where people are banned for speaking truth or opinion seems overblown. If someone is threatened or actual harm is done, maybe mods stepping in would be warranted but banning guys for talking shit to an idiot seems counterproductive. We've seen how cracking down on free speech and opinions adversely affected meso. We should be allowed to tell it how it is and if someone is being a fucking window licker, we shouldn't have to bite our tongues and not point out the elephant in the room. I'd rather have too much freedom than not enough.


You act like this is a democracy. 😂 At the same time we are not a democracy. I never knew following a rule, or suffering a trivial consequence, was such a big deal. A 3 day ban, and you're comparing us to MESO where perma bans are handed out like candy on Halloween? 🤣🤣🤣🤣

Anyway guys, gotta get some work done. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

MadBret said:


> Seems like some people need thicker skin. Having a policy where people are banned for speaking truth or opinion seems overblown. If someone is threatened or actual harm is done, maybe mods stepping in would be warranted but banning guys for talking shit to an idiot seems counterproductive. We've seen how cracking down on free speech and opinions adversely affected meso. We should be allowed to tell it how it is and if someone is being a fucking window licker, we shouldn't have to bite our tongues and not point out the elephant in the room. I'd rather have too much freedom than not enough.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Send0 said:


> I need to read that thread for context, but without reading the thread I agree that should definitely catch a ban. And would have been banned if I wasn't in a hole I dug feeling sorry for myself.
> 
> Either way, this person falling through the cracks doesn't excuse the behavior of others.



Point being that things were different for a few months. That was regular and normal. 

Then the rules get ratcheted up and you all expect 100% compliance w/in hours? Things need an adjustment period. Banning the best guy here is…. Well… very Authoritarian. That’s not how you guys want to be. Working together is always the better choice.


----------



## lifter6973

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Point being that things were different for a few months. That was regular and normal.
> 
> Then the rules get ratcheted up and you all expect 100% compliance w/in hours? Things need an adjustment period. Banning the best guy here is…. Well… very Authoritarian. That’s not how you guys want to be. Working together is always the better choice.


@RiR0 was the best guy here?  Fuck you man. I don't need this shit. I'm fucking leaving. I mean it this time!


----------



## Send0

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Point being that things were different for a few months. That was regular and normal.
> 
> Then the rules get ratcheted up and you all expect 100% compliance w/in hours? Things need an adjustment period. Banning the best guy here is…. Well… very Authoritarian. That’s not how you guys want to be. Working together is always the better choice.


This isn't new, I've been trying to get a handle on this since last year. 

I agree working together is a better choice. Glad to see you agree that you and others will be working with us to be better about complying with rule #1. 

Thank you for that. I sincerely appreciate it.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

MadBret said:


> Seems like some people need thicker skin. Having a policy where people are banned for speaking truth or opinion seems overblown. If someone is threatened or actual harm is done, maybe mods stepping in would be warranted but banning guys for talking shit to an idiot seems counterproductive. We've seen how cracking down on free speech and opinions adversely affected meso. We should be allowed to tell it how it is and if someone is being a fucking window licker, we shouldn't have to bite our tongues and not point out the elephant in the room. I'd rather have too much freedom than not enough.



You gotta explain things on a deeper level. The powers that be can’t read between the lines or see the forest behind the trees. 

I completely agree with what you’re saying. As a COMMUNITY, we value freedoms. Hell, we all want freedom to use PEDs. That’s the personality that we all share. So naturally that extends into freedom of speech (and this has nothing to do with democracy and all that). When someone restricts our freedoms, we find another way. Each one of use is resourceful enough to navigate our way thru what we do - legal or not. 

It’s easy to put guys on “ignore” so why do we need to worry so badly about “bullies” and “mean speech”. That makes the forum less appealing.


----------



## CJ

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Point being that things were different for a few months. That was regular and normal.
> 
> Then the rules get ratcheted up and you all expect 100% compliance w/in hours? Things need an adjustment period. Banning the best guy here is…. Well… very Authoritarian. That’s not how you guys want to be. Working together is always the better choice.


These rules existed before both you and I were here, and they'll exist after we're long gone.


----------



## CJ

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Point being that things were different for a few months. That was regular and normal.
> 
> Then the rules get ratcheted up and you all expect 100% compliance w/in hours? Things need an adjustment period. Banning the best guy here is…. Well… very Authoritarian. That’s not how you guys want to be. Working together is always the better choice.


And like I previously pointed out, you should be happy, because you've been championing that people need to follow the rules. We've listened to you.


----------



## CJ

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You gotta explain things on a deeper level. The powers that he can’t read between the lines or see the forest behind the trees.
> 
> I completely agree with what you’re saying. As a COMMUNITY, we value freedoms. Hell, we all want freedom to use PEDs. That’s the personality that we all share. So naturally that extends into freedom of speech (and this has nothing to do with democracy and all that). When someone restricts our freedoms, we find another way. Each one of use is resourceful enough to navigate our way thru what we do - legal or not.
> 
> It’s easy to put guys on “ignore” so why do we need to worry so badly about “bullies” and “mean speech”. That makes the forum less appealing.


You're an intelligent person, I have no doubt you'll be able to wordsmith your way around the rule.


----------



## Send0

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You gotta explain things on a deeper level. The powers that he can’t read between the lines or see the forest behind the trees.
> 
> I completely agree with what you’re saying. As a COMMUNITY, we value freedoms. Hell, we all want freedom to use PEDs. That’s the personality that we all share. So naturally that extends into freedom of speech (and this has nothing to do with democracy and all that). When someone restricts our freedoms, we find another way. Each one of use is resourceful enough to navigate our way thru what we do - legal or not.
> 
> It’s easy to put guys on “ignore” so why do we need to worry so badly about “bullies” and “mean speech”. That makes the forum less appealing.


Hmm... we literally have a rule for this; which I've quoted below. 😘



gymrat827 said:


> If you are a new UGBB member I would strongly encourage you to read all of the rules before you post. Whether or not you've bothered to read the rules of the board that you agreed to when you signed up for your FREE membership here, please use some common sense. The forum is here for the purpose of promoting education of Bodybuilding, nutrition, training and anabolic steroids and their use in weight training.
> 
> 1. Every member here is valued and appreciated. Everyone is to be respected, debate and discussion is encouraged. Flaming, name calling and childish fighting is not. Public call outs and drama is not tolerated.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Send0 said:


> This isn't new, I've been trying to get a handle on this since last year.
> 
> I agree working together is a better choice. Glad to see you agree that you and others will be working with us to be better about complying with rule #1.
> 
> Thank you for that. I sincerely appreciate it.



Yea….. no. 

I think it’s evident that you completed your soul-searching and returned from your exile on the Island of Elba.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

lifter6973 said:


> @RiR0 was the best guy here?  Fuck you man. I don't need this shit. I'm fucking leaving. I mean it this time!



On a sliding scale. I always have a place in my heart for you. 

But when it came to knowledge, @RiR0 bar none. He has been helping countless guys here, for free, with diet and training plans. On his own time. For the good of the community AND because this is what he’s passionate about. 

The Pigeon doesn’t do ANY of that. He’s been poking a stick at RiR0 since he got here. And yet also claims to have RiR0 on ignore. I guess he can’t help himself but to read what RiR0 posts.


----------



## lifter6973

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Yea….. no.
> 
> I think it’s evident that you completed your soul-searching and returned from your exile on the Island of Elba.


LOL- I had to google that


----------



## JuiceTrain

lifter6973 said:


> LOL- I had to google that



He low-key threw in a quick little history snippet
 😭😭


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Fuck.... Well I see now @RiR0 is banned.

Was going to ignore all this and just keep reading and making "slightly" homoerotic statements. 

HOURS of custom plans and help for absolutely anyone who wanted it. 

Wasted even more of his valuable time making custom plans and diets for mongoloid's who were just trolling to waste his time. 

20 years of knowledge and a devotion to helping absolutely everyone who wanted to learn.

Posted hours and pages of material help us all out. 

All while being antagonized. 

There are consequences.......but only for members who stick around with the same handle.... Really non for those here to troll and waste time, they just come back with new name later that day.


----------



## CJ

Human_Backhoe said:


> Fuck.... Well I see now @RiR0 is banned.
> 
> Was going to ignore all this and just keep reading and making "slightly" homoerotic statements.
> 
> HOURS of custom plans and help for absolutely anyone who wanted it.
> 
> Wasted even more of his valuable time making custom plans and diets for mongoloid's who were just trolling to waste his time.
> 
> 20 years of knowledge and a devotion to helping absolutely everyone who wanted to learn.
> 
> Posted hours and pages of material help us all out.
> 
> All while being antagonized.
> 
> There are consequences.......but only for members who stick around with the same handle.... Really non for those here to troll and waste time, they just come back with new name later that day.


3 days, don't be dramatic. 🤣

How would you prevent trolls from creating new accounts? We hear your concern, but what's your plan for a solution? We listen.


----------



## beefnewton

CJ said:


> 3 days, don't be dramatic. 🤣
> 
> How would you prevent trolls from creating new accounts? We hear your concern, but what's your plan for a solution? We listen.











						[BS] Multi-account detector
					

Tired of users that bypass bans by creating new accounts? Then this add-on is just for you. With it, you will know when the next smart guy decides to circumvent the rules and you can instantly cut this attempt. (Detailed description below)...




					xenforo.com


----------



## Human_Backhoe

CJ said:


> 3 days, don't be dramatic. 🤣
> 
> How would you prevent trolls from creating new accounts? We hear your concern, but what's your plan for a solution? We listen.



It's not 3 days if he decides not to come back. 


My honest plan would be to let the troll get hammered.  School yard rules.  This is a forum for big strong grown men. I guess I really couldn't care less about how some new trolls man pussy feels.


----------



## lifter6973

CJ said:


> 3 days, don't be dramatic. 🤣


That's my job!


----------



## Human_Backhoe

CJ said:


> 3 days, don't be dramatic. 🤣
> 
> How would you prevent trolls from creating new accounts? We hear your concern, but what's your plan for a solution? We listen.



I'm not shitting on you here. I just think if you piss a guy like @RiR0 off enough then yeah he is gonna get pissed.  I get that solving the root problem is difficult. @RiR0 's words are a symptom, these cunty trolls and people deliberately spreading stupidity is the disease.


----------



## MaxPower

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> But when it came to knowledge, @RiR0 bar none. He has been helping countless guys here, for free, with diet and training plans.


So for what it's worth from a pretty new guy...

I will say it would be nice if every new guy felt welcome sure, but I think a lot of peoples trust in new people is lacking. I spent time replying to a new person or two only to find out they were shilling stuff and it really starts to piss you off and then you lose trust overall.

I will say Rir0 and BBBG have been two of the biggest sources of info for me on this board along with many others, and the few stupid qustions/posts I made got "flamed"(barely. this is the internet, getting flamed here is nothing compared to other avenues of the internet). From my perspective a lot of the times it's that the new guys come asking for advice but already have an answer they want in their heads. Then they don't like the answer they're given. So they start countering someone THEY ASKED and that person took time to try to help. Vicious cycle.

I will follow the golden rule, but for some I think it's perspective. If I act like a dumbass, I wanna be treated as such until I realize because that's when you learn. I feel like that is a good barrier to entry for people serious about learning and they become good members of the community. However I know that's not the same for everyone so it is what is is.

I will follow the rules here, even more so now, but thought my perspective might shed some light I dunno. What would I know though I'm still a dumbass


----------



## Human_Backhoe

beefnewton said:


> [BS] Multi-account detector
> 
> 
> Tired of users that bypass bans by creating new accounts? Then this add-on is just for you. With it, you will know when the next smart guy decides to circumvent the rules and you can instantly cut this attempt. (Detailed description below)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xenforo.com



I hope they implement it.....just give me a week lol


----------



## Test_subject

MaxPower said:


> From my perspective a lot of the times it's that the new guys come asking for advice but already have an answer they want in their heads. Then they don't like the answer they're given. So they start countering someone THEY ASKED and that person took time to try to help. Vicious cycle.


This is a huge problem on lifting forums in general, not just on this board.

Guys will ignore 100 people saying not to do something looking for that 1 jackass who agrees so they can justify what they were already going to do anyway.


----------



## CJ

beefnewton said:


> [BS] Multi-account detector
> 
> 
> Tired of users that bypass bans by creating new accounts? Then this add-on is just for you. With it, you will know when the next smart guy decides to circumvent the rules and you can instantly cut this attempt. (Detailed description below)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xenforo.com


We have it, but not at the mod level., only higher. 

And from my understanding, it doesn't work if a VPN is used anyway.


----------



## Test_subject

CJ said:


> We have it, but not at the mod level., only higher.
> 
> And from my understanding, it doesn't work if a VPN is used anyway.


You can ban known VPNs from creating accounts, but that’s getting into a whole new issue of privacy since there are legitimate reasons to use one on a forum.

Dealing with troll accounts doesn’t have an easy solution.


----------



## CJ

Human_Backhoe said:


> It's not 3 days if he decides not to come back.


His choice, nobody else's. 


Human_Backhoe said:


> My honest plan would be to let the troll get hammered.  School yard rules.  This is a forum for big strong grown men. I guess I really couldn't care less about how some new trolls man pussy feels.


But it not just trolls who get hammered, it's almost all new members, and some existing members who aren't trolls. 

There were freedoms given with the bashing, but it was taken WAAAAY too far, now it's being reeled back in. It only takes a few to ruin it for many.


----------



## lifter6973

Test_subject said:


> You can ban known VPNs from creating accounts, but that’s getting into a whole new issue of privacy.


There is something that works cuz a few boards do it. I think it has to do with the fingerprinting too. Def boards tracing VPNs.
However, if you ban a VPN with a high number of users, say a popular VPN for Dallas, wouldn't you be excluding possible members?


----------



## Test_subject

lifter6973 said:


> There is something that works cuz a few boards do it. I think it has to do with the fingerprinting too. Def boards tracing VPNs.
> However, if you ban a VPN with a high number of users, say a popular VPN for Dallas, wouldn't you be excluding possible members?


Yeah, it’s not a good solution IMO.


----------



## JackAsserson

I wasn’t h


BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> On a sliding scale. I always have a place in my heart for you.
> 
> But when it came to knowledge, @RiR0 bar none. He has been helping countless guys here, for free, with diet and training plans. On his own time. For the good of the community AND because this is what he’s passionate about.
> 
> The Pigeon doesn’t do ANY of that. He’s been poking a stick at RiR0 since he got here. And yet also claims to have RiR0 on ignore. I guess he can’t help himself but to read what RiR0 pos





BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> On a sliding scale. I always have a place in my heart for you.
> 
> But when it came to knowledge, @RiR0 bar none. He has been helping countless guys here, for free, with diet and training plans. On his own time. For the good of the community AND because this is what he’s passionate about.
> 
> The Pigeon doesn’t do ANY of that. He’s been poking a stick at RiR0 since he got here. And yet also claims to have RiR0 on ignore. I guess he can’t help himself but to read what RiR0 posts.


I wasn’t hitting legs or eating carbs til Rir0 shit on me for it. Took his time to write me my first decent routine, and recommended my current coach who has been great and affordable. I’ve been shit on a little for dumb shit I was doing, and instead of getting butthurt and crying about it I listened and made better decisions.


----------



## TODAY

CJ said:


> and some existing members who aren't trolls.


Maybe not trolls


But let's not act like Pidgeon, skullcrusher, etc are as "valuable" as RIR0


----------



## CJ

lifter6973 said:


> There is something that works cuz a few boards do it. I think it has to do with the fingerprinting too. Def boards tracing VPNs.
> However, if you ban a VPN with a high number of users, say a popular VPN for Dallas, wouldn't you be excluding possible members?


I think that that has happened, as we've had several members, who are not trolls, have issues logging on in the past.


----------



## CJ

TODAY said:


> Maybe not trolls
> 
> 
> But let's not act like Pidgeon, skullcrusher, etc are as "valuable" as RIR0


Never said they were.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

One word.


Meritocracy


----------



## lifter6973

TODAY said:


> Maybe not trolls
> 
> 
> But let's not act like Pidgeon, skullcrusher, etc are as "valuable" as RIR0


Who the hell is skullcrusher? You mean CandyCrusher?


----------



## IronSoul

TODAY said:


> Maybe not trolls
> 
> 
> But let's not act like Pidgeon, skullcrusher, etc are as "valuable" as RIR0



Jen had issues recently and I haven’t seen her around much since 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TODAY

lifter6973 said:


> Who the hell is skullcrusher? You mean CandyCrusher?


Fuck

good catch.

I've feverish and can't be blamed for such oversights


----------



## CJ

JackAsserson said:


> I wasn’t h
> 
> 
> I wasn’t hitting legs or eating carbs til Rir0 shit on me for it. Took his time to write me my first decent routine, and recommended my current coach who has been great and affordable. I’ve been shit on a little for dumb shit I was doing, and instead of getting butthurt and crying about it I listened and made better decisions.


I agree, he is an incredibly helpful and knowledgeable member. And I hope he returns to spread his wealth of knowledge and experience, without the over the top attacks.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

IronSoul said:


> Jen had issues recently and I haven’t seen her around much since
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Issues because of RiR0 or members? Or because of all the troll accounts that derail everything?

The problem is the TROLL ACCOUNTS. 

The solution isn’t to ban RiR0.


----------



## IronSoul

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Issues because of RiR0 or members? Or because of all the troll accounts that derail everything?
> 
> The problem is the TROLL ACCOUNTS.
> 
> The solution isn’t to ban RiR0.



Noooo I mean the VPN stuff. None of this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Issues because of RiR0 or members? Or because of all the troll accounts that derail everything?
> 
> The problem is the TROLL ACCOUNTS.
> 
> The solution isn’t to ban RiR0.


Two separate things entirely. Don't conflate the two.


----------



## IronSoul

I quoted the wrong person. I’m seeing that now lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ

Ok, I'm done talking about this. 

The rules are crystal clear.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

IronSoul said:


> Noooo I mean the VPN stuff. None of this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oops

But at least it wasn’t RiR0’s fault! 🤣


----------



## IronSoul

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Oops
> 
> But at least it wasn’t RiR0’s fault!



I just hope he comes back. Most people don’t communicate outside of these boards, so for a lot of members, that relationship/friendship/mentorship/coaching etc will be gone forever. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

12 pages of justifying the need for “rules are rules”. 

Did I miss it or is there not a single post saying “oh yay! I like when we enforce the rules. This place has gotten toooooo mean.”

I don’t think I missed it. I don’t think anyone posted such support.


----------



## SFGiants

My PP hurts!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

IronSoul said:


> I just hope he comes back. Most people don’t communicate outside of these boards, so for a lot of members, that relationship/friendship/mentorship/coaching etc will be gone forever.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I want him to come back. But put yourself in his shoes. All the good stuff that he’s done here. Boom. Cancelled for a single angry post when other posts remain (with “cum guzzler”). That can be very frustrating. Pour your passion and energies into something and then the door gets slammed in your face.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

CJ said:


> We hear your concern, but what's your plan for a solution? We listen.



Make @RiR0 a moderator


----------



## lifter6973

Human_Backhoe said:


> Make @RiR0 a moderator


That would be interesting................


----------



## PZT

Don’t feel like reading the 9 pages I missed. So….. I’m just contribute by simply stating.. 

Takis>Doritos and let it be. 

/Thread


----------



## Yano

In my opinion there are responses that are over the top no matter who they come from or if your baited into them or not ... wishing death on some one , disease , strokes ... telling some one to kill themselves , attacking peoples family , religion , sexual preferences in the public chat or main channels ... In my humble opinion deserve a time out.

We have a no holds barred flame forum for letting shit like that fly right ? No rules in there ? so drag em in there and have at it.

There are people here with real mental issues , depression , ptsd , anxiety , dysmorphia of one type or another ... telling some one they should go kill themselves or just wander off and die is fucked up , it just is in my opinion.

Again no matter who it is , if baited into it or not. Some shit is over the top and out of bounds in main channels or public chat.

Manners ain't really all that expensive.


----------



## TomJ

My unsolicited .02. 

RIR0 is, without a doubt, one of the most valuable members on this forum based on his contributions and knowledge. 
ThePheonix is one of the least, in my time here, i have not seen a single piece of actual contribution but instead see repeated instigation, shitposting, excuses and half assed training. 

However i did see some of the posts, and i feel like its just not necessary, and i understand why he caught his timeout to keep from upholding a double standard or anything. They very clearly broke the forum rules. 

In regards to "new members" we have had a ton of very clear troll accounts and intros last few months, and i think thats put everyone in a witchhunt mode and some people that were authentically joining to try and learn or participate got caught in the crossfire. I agree that we could scale back on crucifying new guys just because they arent knowledgeable or are misinformed and give them a chance to show that they have a willingness to learn. 
sure this may have been a hardcore powerlifting forum in the past, but fact of the matter is there just arent enough people to maintain a forum this diverse in strength sports and fitness without new blood. If that means new blood comes in knowing nothing, but wants to learn im all for it. There are plenty of guys here who i enjoy chatting with that are by no means hardcore, but still part of this community of shared interest. 


Weve had a couple really solid people join last few months between the troll accounts. 
@Slabiathan came here at almost 400lbs with the goal to learn and make a drastic change in his life and has been killing it. 
@MaxPower joined doing research for his first cycle, knowing nothing, and has shown a complete willingness to learn. 
these are just two that immediately come to mind. 
Both could have easily been caught up in the crossfire and chased off as trolls based on their current physiques, lack of knowledge or lack of experience, and we would have lost two solid, in my opinion, community members.

I agree with @BigBaldBeardGuy and @RiR0 that the trolls and shitstains need to be dealt with extreme prejudice, if for no other reason than when people come to the threads they start, they can clearly see the person has nothing of value to contribute or has no willingness to improve, however i dont think we need all the super personal attacks and wishing death and bullshit to accomplish that. Sometimes it looks like an xbox live chat with a bunch of 14 year olds. We are all grown men and can come up with better ways to tell someone they are shit than what we have seen.


----------



## Joliver

I'm older and not as e-fighter as I used to be, but one day, I saw @RiR0 and @BigBaldBeardGuy kicking this dude's ass. 

I somewhat felt bad for the green bastard and read his question, shook my old brain box around to remember all of the facts required to answer the question. And then I began a 19 page jol post. And because no jol post is complete without citing references...I dug those up. 

I bounced back and forth answering some question for a dude for a good couple of hours between calls at work. 

Read it over. No your you're issues...then thans...butthole but wholes....since I'm mostly talk to text at work. And when you start and stop, it bastardizes the subject verb agreement software and whatnot. So it'll make you look like a stupid ape when you're trying to be a jeanius online.

Looked great. All parts answered. Completely. I used my experience and all available scientific knowledge to alleviate this dude's worries. 

He just...didn't answer me back. He went on for a few more days posting whatever. 

New people here get fucked up the most asking for sources. If you really want to grow the forum... eliminate that rule. If it is a rule. I'm not sure. I haven't read the rules.


----------



## Test_subject

I don’t tend to insult people very often, so obeying the rules is not an issue.  My main takeaway from this thread is that I’ve lost what very little respect I had for @The Phoenix.

Baiting someone then playing the victim is some teenaged girl shit.  This isn’t the first time he has stirred the pot then left or cried about the result.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> 12 pages of justifying the need for “rules are rules”.
> 
> Did I miss it or is there not a single post saying “oh yay! I like when we enforce the rules. This place has gotten toooooo mean.”
> 
> I don’t think I missed it. I don’t think anyone posted such support.


Reminds me of when I worked for the government.  I was once asked why I did something that I did.  My response:  "Orders are orders, sir!"

It didn't matter if I agreed with them or not, but I did have to do what I was ordered to do....


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Joliver said:


> I'm older and not as e-fighter as I used to be, but one day, I saw @RiR0 and @BigBaldBeardGuy kicking this dude's ass.
> 
> I somewhat felt bad for the green bastard and read his question, shook my old brain box around to remember all of the facts required to answer the question. And then I began a 19 page jol post. And because no jol post is complete without citing references...I dug those up.
> 
> I bounced back and forth answering some question for a dude for a good couple of hours between calls at work.
> 
> Read it over. No your you're issues...then thans...butthole but wholes....since I'm mostly talk to text at work. And when you start and stop, it bastardizes the subject verb agreement software and whatnot. So it'll make you look like a stupid ape when you're trying to be a jeanius online.
> 
> Looked great. All parts answered. Completely. I used my experience and all available scientific knowledge to alleviate this dude's worries.
> 
> He just...didn't answer me back. He went on for a few more days posting whatever.
> 
> New people here get fucked up the most asking for sources. If you really want to grow the forum... eliminate that rule. If it is a rule. I'm not sure. I haven't read the rules.


----------



## TomJ

Test_subject said:


> I don’t tend to insult people very often, so obeying the rules is not an issue.  My main takeaway from this thread is that I’ve lost what very little respect I had for @The Phoenix.
> 
> Baiting someone then playing the victim is some teenaged girl shit.  This isn’t the first time he has stirred the pot then left or cried about the result.


100% no knowledge, no experience, no contribution, just complaining, baiting, and excuses. 
seriously dont understand what hes here for


----------



## Joliver

I truly don't believe that the average person that joins is interested in a long term home.

I think they want drugs, or got the gyno panic, etc.

I joined an "ask men" site with a VPN just to call a woman a slut when she was trying to figure out how to track down her baby daddy with only a first name and the make and model of the car she got knocked up in. Never been back.


----------



## Sven Northman

Human_Backhoe said:


> Make @RiR0 a moderator


The trolls and shills would get banned in short order if that happened!


----------



## SFGiants

Test_subject said:


> I don’t tend to insult people very often, so obeying the rules is not an issue.  My main takeaway from this thread is that I’ve lost what very little respect I had for @The Phoenix.
> 
> Baiting someone then playing the victim is some teenaged girl shit.  This isn’t the first time he has stirred the pot then left or cried about the result.



I don't like how he openly talks about being a source, it gives the wrong impression to new people, they'll just keep asking if it's always talked about.

We used to be about safety 1st.


----------



## TomJ

TomJ said:


> My unsolicited .02.
> 
> RIR0 is, without a doubt, one of the most valuable members on this forum based on his contributions and knowledge.
> ThePheonix is one of the least, in my time here, i have not seen a single piece of actual contribution but instead see repeated instigation, shitposting, excuses and half assed training.
> 
> However i did see some of the posts, and i feel like its just not necessary, and i understand why he caught his timeout to keep from upholding a double standard or anything. They very clearly broke the forum rules.
> 
> In regards to "new members" we have had a ton of very clear troll accounts and intros last few months, and i think thats put everyone in a witchhunt mode and some people that were authentically joining to try and learn or participate got caught in the crossfire. I agree that we could scale back on crucifying new guys just because they arent knowledgeable or are misinformed and give them a chance to show that they have a willingness to learn.
> sure this may have been a hardcore powerlifting forum in the past, but fact of the matter is there just arent enough people to maintain a forum this diverse in strength sports and fitness without new blood. If that means new blood comes in knowing nothing, but wants to learn im all for it. There are plenty of guys here who i enjoy chatting with that are by no means hardcore, but still part of this community of shared interest.
> 
> 
> Weve had a couple really solid people join last few months between the troll accounts.
> @Slabiathan came here at almost 400lbs with the goal to learn and make a drastic change in his life and has been killing it.
> @MaxPower joined doing research for his first cycle, knowing nothing, and has shown a complete willingness to learn.
> these are just two that immediately come to mind.
> Both could have easily been caught up in the crossfire and chased off as trolls based on their current physiques, lack of knowledge or lack of experience, and we would have lost two solid, in my opinion, community members.
> 
> I agree with @BigBaldBeardGuy and @RiR0 that the trolls and shitstains need to be dealt with extreme prejudice, if for no other reason than when people come to the threads they start, they can clearly see the person has nothing of value to contribute or has no willingness to improve, however i dont think we need all the super personal attacks and wishing death and bullshit to accomplish that. Sometimes it looks like an xbox live chat with a bunch of 14 year olds. We are all grown men and can come up with better ways to tell someone they are shit than what we have seen.


to clarify on this post, I agree that those that show no willingness to learn and have nothing to contribute should be shit on. Thats how i see the quality of this forum is maintained.


----------



## Sven Northman

Understood.

We were all new to the iron at some point so I try and do my best to help those that put in the time to research and come back with questions and looking for advice. 

Some however just dont know where to start and get overwhelmed with all the content at our fingertips nowadays. They end up coming off as newbies that dont know anything and are the ones that get hazed the hardest.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

TomJ said:


> 100% no knowledge, no experience, no contribution, just complaining, baiting, and excuses.
> seriously dont understand what hes here for



He lurks too. Likes the posts that support weirdo behavior. Oh look back in this very thread. There he is liking a few posts here and there.


----------



## 1bigun11

.....


----------



## beefnewton

CJ said:


> We have it, but not at the mod level., only higher.
> 
> And from my understanding, it doesn't work if a VPN is used anyway.



With fingerprinting, you should be able to get a pretty confident match, regardless of VPN.  But I do wonder why you don't have the tools to do your job, being the gatekeeper.  I'm kind of curious, though, who all is above a mod?  I thought there was just Mugzy and his alternates (I just assumed Mugzy was the Enforcer).


----------



## Test_subject

SFGiants said:


> I don't like how he openly talks about being a source, it gives the wrong impression to new people, they'll just keep asking if it's always talked about.
> 
> We used to be about safety 1st.


He’s 100% just here for that purpose. He never actually contributes anything.

I agree, it’s a bad look and gives noobs the wrong idea about the forum.  Sourcing should be done in the sourcing subforum and not be discussed outside of that subforum.


----------



## shackleford

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> He lurks too. Likes the posts that support weirdo behavior. Oh look back in this very thread. There he is liking a few posts here and there.


I'm reading from the shadows too...
im vedy vedy sneeeky.


----------



## Sven Northman

TomJ said:


> My unsolicited .02.
> 
> RIR0 is, without a doubt, one of the most valuable members on this forum based on his contributions and knowledge.
> ThePheonix is one of the least, in my time here, i have not seen a single piece of actual contribution but instead see repeated instigation, shitposting, excuses and half assed training.
> 
> However i did see some of the posts, and i feel like its just not necessary, and i understand why he caught his timeout to keep from upholding a double standard or anything. They very clearly broke the forum rules.
> 
> In regards to "new members" we have had a ton of very clear troll accounts and intros last few months, and i think thats put everyone in a witchhunt mode and some people that were authentically joining to try and learn or participate got caught in the crossfire. I agree that we could scale back on crucifying new guys just because they arent knowledgeable or are misinformed and give them a chance to show that they have a willingness to learn.
> sure this may have been a hardcore powerlifting forum in the past, but fact of the matter is there just arent enough people to maintain a forum this diverse in strength sports and fitness without new blood. If that means new blood comes in knowing nothing, but wants to learn im all for it. There are plenty of guys here who i enjoy chatting with that are by no means hardcore, but still part of this community of shared interest.
> 
> 
> Weve had a couple really solid people join last few months between the troll accounts.
> @Slabiathan came here at almost 400lbs with the goal to learn and make a drastic change in his life and has been killing it.
> @MaxPower joined doing research for his first cycle, knowing nothing, and has shown a complete willingness to learn.
> these are just two that immediately come to mind.
> Both could have easily been caught up in the crossfire and chased off as trolls based on their current physiques, lack of knowledge or lack of experience, and we would have lost two solid, in my opinion, community members.
> 
> I agree with @BigBaldBeardGuy and @RiR0 that the trolls and shitstains need to be dealt with extreme prejudice, if for no other reason than when people come to the threads they start, they can clearly see the person has nothing of value to contribute or has no willingness to improve, however i dont think we need all the super personal attacks and wishing death and bullshit to accomplish that. Sometimes it looks like an xbox live chat with a bunch of 14 year olds. We are all grown men and can come up with better ways to tell someone they are shit than what we have seen.


Well fucking said.


----------



## TODAY

Test_subject said:


> He’s 100% just here for that purpose. He never actually contributes anything.
> 
> I agree, it’s a bad look and gives noobs the wrong idea.


Not to mention the idiocy of sourcing while posting fully identifiable pictures of himself.


----------



## TomJ

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> He lurks too. Likes the posts that support weirdo behavior. Oh look back in this very thread. There he is liking a few posts here and there.


thats some mindlesswork behavior


----------



## lifter6973

Yano said:


> In my opinion there are responses that are over the top no matter who they come from or if your baited into them or not ... wishing death on some one , disease , strokes ... telling some one to kill themselves , attacking peoples family , religion , sexual preferences in the public chat or main channels ... In my humble opinion deserve a time out.
> 
> We have a no holds barred flame forum for letting shit like that fly right ? No rules in there ? so drag em in there and have at it.
> 
> There are people here with real mental issues , depression , ptsd , anxiety , dysmorphia of one type or another ... telling some one they should go kill themselves or just wander off and die is fucked up , it just is in my opinion.
> 
> Again no matter who it is , if baited into it or not. Some shit is over the top and out of bounds in main channels or public chat.
> 
> Manners ain't really all that expensive.


The wishing death on someone and telling them to kill themselves also helped me get banned in another forum but believe it or not it was in their designated area where 'anything goes'

The real reason I got banned was because I attacked Pure Shit Labs and Trumpers couldnt take what one guy was dishing out even though I was vastly outnumbered

I know a lot of people view wishing death on someone as a nono but if in a 'flame' area, I dont see the harm. Its not a threat, just a hope. Anywho....


----------



## Test_subject

TODAY said:


> Not to mention the idiocy of sourcing while posting fully identifiable pictures of himself.


We’re talking about a dumba…*ahem* person with potential intellectual challenges, here.

Look at me being respectful.


----------



## MadBret

CJ said:


> It only takes a few to ruin it for many.


Sounds like gun control laws. A few bad apples can ruin shit for everyone. Problem is, the good guys choose to follow the new law of the land and jump through more hoops, have their freedoms limited, etc. 

Meanwhile, nobody can figure out how to get the criminals to give up their guns and ammo.

If people ask or do stupid shit, they deserve stupid prizes.


----------



## CJ

MadBret said:


> Sounds like gun control laws. A few bad apples can ruin shit for everyone. Problem is, the good guys choose to follow the new law of the land and jump through more hoops, have their freedoms limited, etc.
> 
> Meanwhile, nobody can figure out how to get the criminals to give up their guns and ammo.
> 
> If people ask or do stupid shit, they deserve stupid prizes.


Or we can use what really happened... One single person broke the LONG EXISTING rules excessively, and one single person got a 3 day ban.

No new rules were created.

Get outta here with that nonsense gun law analogy!!!  🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Test_subject

CJ said:


> Get outta here with that nonsense gun law!!!  🤣🤣🤣


Couldn’t agree more!


----------



## 1bigun11

It's true that it is not a democracy here.  If anything, it is kingdom ran by a couple of lackeys for an absent king.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

@Send0 @CJ 

Not to belabor the point but this is what @RiR0 got banned for. It wasn’t deleted. There was nothing “500x worse”.


----------



## MisterSuperGod

lifter6973 said:


> I know a lot of people view wishing death on someone as a nono but if in a 'flame' area, I dont see the harm. Its not a threat, just a hope. Anywho....



Wishing/hoping for a quicker outcome to an inevitable scenario is considered promoting self harm (or so i'm told) and that's a nono, but telling someone to blast a gram of everything when they present a dumb cycle idea is haha because they know better than that. i guess they don't know better when told to jump off a bridge or tongue punch the muzzle of a loaded firearm?


----------



## Butch_C

Sven Northman said:


> The trolls and shills would get banned in short order if that happened!


And possibly some new member that accidentally said the wrong thing in his intro. Like others have said, I have learned a tremendous amount from both @RiR0 and @BigBaldBeardGuy and would not want to lose either as a member. I will also say that all the trolls lately have made them a little fast on the trigger in terms of dealing with new members. A new member has a better chance of threading a needle with a 1/2 steel cable than getting away unscathed on an intro. The troll issue has to be addressed somehow and this includes long time members that only contribute by goading others and trying just to piss off good contributing members.


----------



## NbleSavage

Good post @CJ 

I see what you see. We've lost that espirit de corps we had back in the day.  I'll cop to coming 'round less often mostly cuz' I don't need more toxicity in me life. I know it's not philosophically aligned to what Mugzy wants for the board, and it may be an unpopular opinion, but I'd support Mods to step-up the bannings fer uncivil behaviour. Culture is what gets tolerated. Ye might lose some as a result & I'd see that as addition by subtraction. 

Keep the faith @CJ , @Send0  and @BrotherIron


----------



## JuiceTrain

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> @Send0 @CJ
> 
> Not to belabor the point but this is what @RiR0 got banned for. It wasn’t deleted. There was nothing “500x worse”.
> 
> View attachment 27005



It was way more post than that Bigz lolol 
One said something along the lines of running of with teddy you ghey faggot fuxkz 😭😭😭😭 no cap bruh, I saw that shxt and died lolol


----------



## lifter6973

JuiceTrain said:


> It was way more post than that Bigz lolol
> One said something along the lines of running of with teddy you ghey faggot fuxkz 😭😭😭😭 no cap bruh, I saw that shxt and died lolol


Damn it, really? Oh man, I am disappointed in myself for missing it. He's got some good insults.


----------



## JuiceTrain

lifter6973 said:


> Damn it, really? Oh man, I am disappointed in myself for missing it. He's got some good insults.



Bruh lol I could read the hatred in the text....it was beautiful 🥹🥹


----------



## TomJ

JuiceTrain said:


> Bruh lol I could read the hatred in the text....it was beautiful 🥹🥹


"seething" i believe is the appropriate term


----------



## SFGiants

SFGiants said:


> I don't like how he openly talks about being a source, it gives the wrong impression to new people, they'll just keep asking if it's always talked about.
> 
> We used to be about safety 1st.


But, this is and was being allowed to happen, there was a time it wasn't.

This place got too soft and toxic!


----------



## PZT

1bigun11 said:


> .....


He meant, “fk u pussies!”


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

JuiceTrain said:


> It was way more post than that Bigz lolol
> One said something along the lines of running of with teddy you ghey faggot fuxkz 😭😭😭😭 no cap bruh, I saw that shxt and died lolol



No. I saw that one too. I watched all of this unfold this morning. Nothing was “500x worse” and nothing is deleted.


----------



## PZT

Never knew that that’s how you spelt “poseurs”. Took 15 pages but I is smart now.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

PZT said:


> Never knew that that’s how you spelt “poseurs”. Took 15 pages but I is smart now.



I only knew it because I had to look it up when I was bitching about Mindless


----------



## PZT

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I only knew it because I had to look it up when I was bitching about Mindless


I looked it up just to see if I could call TP & Riro idiots in the same reply. I failed lol


----------



## lifter6973

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> No. I saw that one too. I watched all of this unfold this morning. Nothing was “500x worse” and nothing is deleted.
> 
> View attachment 27006


Correct. Damn it @JuiceTrain. Fake news!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

lifter6973 said:


> Correct. Damn it @JuiceTrain. Fake news!



I think the whole “500x worse” wasn’t factual. Waiting on @CJ and @Send0 to answer what was “500x worse and deleted”. Nothing was deleted.


----------



## Btcowboy

SFGiants said:


> I don't like how he openly talks about being a source, it gives the wrong impression to new people, they'll just keep asking if it's always talked about.
> 
> We used to be about safety 1st.


I missed that if true yeah thats an issue for sure


----------



## CohibaRobusto

PZT said:


> Never knew that that’s how you spelt “poseurs”. Took 15 pages but I is smart now.



"Poseurs" is the french spelling. Obviously RiR0 is bilingual.


----------



## PZT

CohibaRobusto said:


> "Poseurs" is the french spelling. Obviously RiR0 is bilingual.


Bet he gives tongue


----------



## Yano

*runs in and changes the channel from Treatment to Testament WOOOOOO!!!


----------



## RISE

Not sure where everyone is seeing these trolls everywhere, I don't see them.  Then again, I dont spend much time on here.  

I will say this though, I've seen some good members go recently, some been here much longer than the most who have joined just in the last year, and it's not due to trolls.  The macho man, dick slinging gets pretty old. Funny bc I thought this board was getting a little soft not too long ago.  But now it's annoyingly the total opposite.


----------



## iGone

What's with all of the seething homophobic bullshit?

Not even instigating, just genuinely curious why that's even a thing around here.


----------



## RISE

iGone said:


> What's with all of the seething homophobic bullshit?
> 
> Not even instigating, just genuinely curious why that's even a thing around here.


And yet it's a board filled with other dudes sending the "googly eye" emoji to other dudes.  Fucking weird.


----------



## SFGiants

RISE said:


> Not sure where everyone is seeing these trolls everywhere, I don't see them.  Then again, I dont spend much time on here.
> 
> I will say this though, I've seen some good members go recently, some been here much longer than the most who have joined just in the last year, and it's not due to trolls.  The macho man, dick slinging gets pretty old. Funny bc I thought this board was getting a little soft not too long ago.  But now it's annoyingly the total opposite.


Toxic as fuck right now ain't it?


----------



## RISE

SFGiants said:


> Toxic as fuck right now ain't it?


It feels like that Rick James skit where he's kicking the shit out of Charley Murphys couch.


----------



## iGone




----------



## Flyingdragon




----------



## Yano

Flyingdragon said:


>


Oh my WTF is that haaahahaah


----------



## Yano




----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

SFGiants said:


> Toxic as fuck right now ain't it?





RISE said:


> It feels like that Rick James skit where he's kicking the shit out of Charley Murphys couch.



I value what you guys said here. But is it EVERYWHERE in the forum? I read thru the logs/journals and it’s 99% supportive there. There’s been a few guys that are/were training the wrong way to meet their goals. Some made changes and were grateful and some were combative and then played victim. Like I said 1%

Then there’s “new” guys. If you haven’t seen, one guy has been returning multiple times. I count 15 alt handles just off the top of my head. Same exact MO same exact way of writing. Same guy. But there are new guys that have been terrific and are now members in here on their way to yellow. 

How would you change it? I get “ignore the trolls” but they come back and the amount they derail the thread makes it unreadable. I *think* the forum is more active now vs a year ago. There’s growing pains for sure.


----------



## iGone

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I value what you guys said here. But is it EVERYWHERE in the forum? I read thru the logs/journals and it’s 99% supportive there. There’s been a few guys that are/were training the wrong way to meet their goals. Some made changes and were grateful and some were combative and then played victim. Like I said 1%
> 
> Then there’s “new” guys. If you haven’t seen, one guy has been returning multiple times. I count 15 alt handles just off the top of my head. Same exact MO same exact way of writing. Same guy. But there are new guys that have been terrific and are now members in here on their way to yellow.
> 
> How would you change it? I get “ignore the trolls” but they come back and the amount they derail the thread makes it unreadable. I *think* the forum is more active now vs a year ago. There’s growing pains for sure.


I can get behind this sentiment 100%

I don't think it's everywhere but I will say I think there is an intimidation factor at play for some newer folks looking to learn. You have a handful of abrasive, snarky folks with massive post counts immediately dog piling on people, shit I'm guilty of it too.
Do I think everyone needs to be jerking new guys off and singing their prasies, no, but I do think there can be a happy medium.
I feel like the conversations as of late have been less and less dialogue and more rigid opinions which quickly turn into bashing and a giant shitshow relatively quickly.
I don't know about everyone but I truly valued the dialogue and the different opinions that floated around.


----------



## PZT

iGone said:


>


Probably my favorite Chappell Show skit ever


----------



## SFGiants

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I value what you guys said here. But is it EVERYWHERE in the forum? I read thru the logs/journals and it’s 99% supportive there. There’s been a few guys that are/were training the wrong way to meet their goals. Some made changes and were grateful and some were combative and then played victim. Like I said 1%
> 
> Then there’s “new” guys. If you haven’t seen, one guy has been returning multiple times. I count 15 alt handles just off the top of my head. Same exact MO same exact way of writing. Same guy. But there are new guys that have been terrific and are now members in here on their way to yellow.
> 
> How would you change it? I get “ignore the trolls” but they come back and the amount they derail the thread makes it unreadable. I *think* the forum is more active now vs a year ago. There’s growing pains for sure.



I had a long talk with CJ on this, kindness 1st then ass whippings.

I'm just as guilty at times and have been just like you years back especially after training and more so on cycles. I was out of control!

Best example I can give right now is we finally had a sincere intro and you attacked him as being fat. Let's give them a better chance and with people that are suspect give them rope.

CJ understands they have been too soft and we acted upon this to others, they will mod better, guys like Intel that seemed protected no longer will be.

It starts by example and gets followed into a standard.

Shit rolls down hill and starts at the top!

We all have to do our part or it won't work.

Just a heads up, I feel if we don't adjust fast come these elections soon we are doomed on this board. Stop the storm ahead of time not help it destroy us faster.


----------



## Test_subject

iGone said:


> I can get behind this sentiment 100%
> 
> I don't think it's everywhere but I will say I think there is an intimidation factor at play for some newer folks looking to learn. You have a handful of abrasive, snarky folks with massive post counts immediately dog piling on people, shit I'm guilty of it too.
> Do I think everyone needs to be jerking new guys off and singing their prasies, no, but I do think there can be a happy medium.
> I feel like the conversations as of late have been less and less dialogue and more rigid opinions which quickly turn into bashing and a giant shitshow relatively quickly.
> I don't know about everyone but I truly valued the dialogue and the different opinions that floated around.


Fucking wrong you worthless noob.


----------



## iGone

Test_subject said:


> Fucking wrong you worthless noob.


harder daddy, spit in my mouth and tell me I'm scum


----------



## lifter6973

Test_subject said:


> Fucking wrong you worthless noob.


Was gonna type something similar but more mean


----------



## JuiceTrain

iGone said:


> harder daddy, spit in my mouth and tell me I'm scum



😭😭


----------



## NbleSavage

SFGiants said:


> Just a heads up, I feel if we don't adjust fast come these elections soon we are doomed on this board. Stop the storm ahead of time not help it destroy us faster.


^^ THIS ^^

Those who were around during the build-up and the fall-out from the 2020 election will recall how it almost tore this board apart & how many good blokes we lost as a result. I honestly dunno if we'd recover this time given current state of affairs. We need to get aligned in advance on how we're going to manage things this time.


----------



## Test_subject

iGone said:


> harder daddy, spit in my mouth and tell me I'm scum


----------



## Bro Bundy

Test_subject said:


> View attachment 27009


My favorite serial killer


----------



## iGone

Test_subject said:


> View attachment 27009


Dennis Rader is a fuckin wannabe cunt with no balls. He just wanted the attention. Fuck that guy.

Also of note, he royally fucked up every single one of his murders and if it weren't for dumb luck he never would've gotten away with the first one.

Now David Parker Ray on the other hand? woof.


----------



## lifter6973

Bro Bundy said:


> My favorite serial killer


really, not Ted Bundy???????????????????


----------



## DEADlifter

NbleSavage said:


> ^^ THIS ^^
> 
> Those who were around during the build-up and the fall-out from the 2020 election will recall how it almost tore this board apart & how many good blokes we lost as a result. I honestly dunno if we'd recover this time given current state of affairs. We need to get aligned in advance on how we're going to manage things this time.


I posted this thread in November of 2020 for this very reason.  Shit was going to hell in a hand-basket.  I hope we can get our shit straight quickly also.



			https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/ug-is-home-ug-is-family.34489/


----------



## DEADlifter

iGone said:


> Dennis Rader is a fuckin wannabe cunt with no balls. He just wanted the attention. Fuck that guy.
> 
> Also of note, he royally fucked up every single one of his murders and if it weren't for dumb luck he never would've gotten away with the first one.
> 
> Now David Parker Ray on the other hand? woof.


did you say woof because he let his dog fuck them?


----------



## iGone

DEADlifter said:


> did you say woof because he let his dog fuck them?


BINGO!


----------



## DEADlifter

iGone said:


> BINGO!


Remember when I told you I know a lot of useless shit?  Well...


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

SFGiants said:


> I had a long talk with CJ on this, kindness 1st then ass whippings.
> 
> I'm just as guilty at times and have been just like you years back especially after training and more so on cycles. I was out of control!
> 
> Best example I can give right now is we finally had a sincere intro and you attacked him as being fat. Let's give them a better chance and with people that are suspect give them rope.
> 
> CJ understands they have been too soft and we acted upon this to others, they will mod better, guys like Intel that seemed protected no longer will be.
> 
> It starts by example and gets followed into a standard.
> 
> Shit rolls down hill and starts at the top!
> 
> We all have to do our part or it won't work.
> 
> Just a heads up, I feel if we don't adjust fast come these elections soon we are doomed on this board. Stop the storm ahead of time not help it destroy us faster.



Thank you. I had another vet PM me earlier. These types of communication are relatable. As a grown man, I don’t like being TOLD what to do but as a grown man I am also reasonable. I can understand where you are coming from with this response.


----------



## RISE

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I value what you guys said here. But is it EVERYWHERE in the forum? I read thru the logs/journals and it’s 99% supportive there. There’s been a few guys that are/were training the wrong way to meet their goals. Some made changes and were grateful and some were combative and then played victim. Like I said 1%
> 
> Then there’s “new” guys. If you haven’t seen, one guy has been returning multiple times. I count 15 alt handles just off the top of my head. Same exact MO same exact way of writing. Same guy. But there are new guys that have been terrific and are now members in here on their way to yellow.
> 
> How would you change it? I get “ignore the trolls” but they come back and the amount they derail the thread makes it unreadable. I *think* the forum is more active now vs a year ago. There’s growing pains for sure.


I can't keep up with who's new and who's not anymore.  All I know is I browse about 2 or 3 threads a day here and there and there always seems to be some shit in one of them.  Maybe I happen to stumble upon the hot topic threads, but there does not need to be a shit fest.  If there is an increase in trolls, then it's been around the when the meso drama started, bc thats when we gott the most traffic.


----------



## TODAY

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Thank you. I had another vet PM me earlier. These types of communication are relatable. As a grown man, I don’t like being TOLD what to do but as a grown man I am also reasonable. I can understand where you are coming from with this response.


Agreed.

Pack mind is a very powerful and insidious motivator.

I've been as guilty as any, but will adjust moving forward.


but @The Phoenix is still a useless cunt and a security liability


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Now that there is an understanding

Group hug in the shower?


----------



## TomJ

This thread has seemed to turn out to be a surprisingly productive thread and discussion. 

Color me surprised 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## SFGiants

We are 2nd to none in my opinion but we can seem to take that for granted at times and shoot ourselves in the foot.


----------



## PZT

So who are you voting for?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

RISE said:


> I can't keep up with who's new and who's not anymore.  All I know is I browse about 2 or 3 threads a day here and there and there always seems to be some shit in one of them.  Maybe I happen to stumble upon the hot topic threads, but there does not need to be a shit fest.  If there is an increase in trolls, then it's been around the when the meso drama started, bc thats when we gott the most traffic.



The bump in trolls was this past spring. 

The “MESO Drama” was a last September and was a windfall for the board. UGBB gained a lot of new members in a short period of time. You can continue to make everyone feel divided but everyone benefitted mutually. 

Former MESO members aren’t the problem. It’s offensive every time that’s said. It’s been almost a year. How long is that going to be brought up?


----------



## iGone

PZT said:


> So who are you voting for?



Giant Meteor 2024
"_Just end it already"_


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Now that there is an understanding
> 
> Group hug in the shower?



There’s not enough room in there for my clavicles.


----------



## SFGiants

PZT said:


> So who are you voting for?


I had a laugh and a thought, if Mafia's can run things on the outside from a prison. LMFAO!


----------



## Test_subject

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> The bump in trolls was this past spring.
> 
> The “MESO Drama” was a last September and was a windfall for the board. UGBB gained a lot of new members in a short period of time. You can continue to make everyone feel divided but everyone benefitted mutually.
> 
> Former MESO members aren’t the problem. It’s offensive every time that’s said. It’s been almost a year. How long is that going to be brought up?


I don’t even consider myself “ex Meso” anymore. Fuck that place; this forum is way better.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Test_subject said:


> I don’t know en consider myself “ex Meso” anymore. Fuck that place; this forum is way better.



Right? Me too. But it sounds like a few people don’t view us that way. Unless I read that wrong.


----------



## RISE

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> The bump in trolls was this past spring.
> 
> The “MESO Drama” was a last September and was a windfall for the board. UGBB gained a lot of new members in a short period of time. You can continue to make everyone feel divided but everyone benefitted mutually.
> 
> Former MESO members aren’t the problem. It’s offensive every time that’s said. It’s been almost a year. How long is that going to be brought up?


Like I said before, I dont frequent here often, so if I got the time lines mixed up, my apologies.  This also explains me not knowing that its a topic brought up many times.  I've never mentioned it until now, it was just an observation.


----------



## SFGiants

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Right? Me too. But it sounds like a few people don’t view us that way. Unless I read that wrong.


You're good, again like myself you stand up even when we have to look at our own actions.

Nobody is perfect and to be honest we go through these phases a lot here, it's about resetting standards sometimes and looking at what we have as an individual done and can do to be better. 

You are not that bad, should have seem POB and myself back in the day but we built this place along with many others. We were fucking ruthless way worse then you my brother!

Times change, people change and we move on.

It takes a genuine real big man to do what you did today in this thread, you might be much younger then me, I have done it many of times, still do it and will continue, it's how we grow as a person, looking at ourself.

I wanna see this board get back to what it originally was, SAFETY 1ST!

FD, myself, POB and many others made that a standard, somehow we lost it when POB left and at that same time I started taking about half the year on the road.

Doesn't have to be the same people to uphold the same standards, we just have to do it differently because our methods keep failing and that's insanity!


----------



## SFGiants

RISE said:


> Like I said before, I dont frequent here often, so if I got the time lines mixed up, my apologies.  This also explains me not knowing that its a topic brought up many times.  I've never mentioned it until now, it was just an observation.


You always RISE to the occasion though, it's a sense you have that draws you back during these times.


----------



## SFGiants

I think the mods got soft because of how bad we were prior, so both don't work and it's time to meet in the middle.


----------



## lifter6973

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> The bump in trolls was this past spring.
> 
> The “MESO Drama” was a last September and was a windfall for the board. UGBB gained a lot of new members in a short period of time. You can continue to make everyone feel divided but everyone benefitted mutually.
> 
> Former MESO members aren’t the problem. It’s offensive every time that’s said. It’s been almost a year. How long is that going to be brought up?


Thank you. I thought that was quite a cheap shot. For the record too many of us were already members here and we just didn't post much. Don't believe me @RISE, look at my join date.


----------



## lifter6973

RISE said:


> I can't keep up with who's new and who's not anymore.  All I know is I browse about 2 or 3 threads a day here and there and there always seems to be some shit in one of them.  Maybe I happen to stumble upon the hot topic threads, but there does not need to be a shit fest.  If there is an increase in trolls, then it's been around the when the meso drama started, bc thats when we gott the most traffic.


Again with the Meso refugee hammering.


----------



## SFGiants

I will say this though, no matter what we have and do go through here we never have or will become an agenda board! Safety 1st!


----------



## JuiceTrain

TomJ said:


> This thread has seemed to turn out to be a surprisingly productive thread and discussion.
> 
> Color me surprised
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk



Racist much...


----------



## DEADlifter

JuiceTrain said:


> Racist much...


Don't start you sexual deviant.


----------



## Yano

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Right? Me too. But it sounds like a few people don’t view us that way. Unless I read that wrong.


For the record I always referred to it as " The Great Meso Boatlift " to me it seemed like that Millard fella was sort of like Castro and you were all just escaping Cuba.


----------



## DEADlifter

Can we please still tee off on shit like this?


----------



## Bro Bundy

lifter6973 said:


> really, not Ted Bundy???????????????????


I’m al bundy no relation


----------



## RISE

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Right? Me too. But it sounds like a few people don’t view us that way. Unless I read that wrong.


This board was created by people who left ology for the same reasons ya'll left meso, so there is a mutual understanding on that part.  No judgement.


----------



## RISE

lifter6973 said:


> Thank you. I thought that was quite a cheap shot. For the record too many of us were already members here and we just didn't post much. Don't believe me @RISE, look at my join date.


It's not a cheap shot.  It's an observation. It is what it is.


----------



## lifter6973

RISE said:


> This board was created by people who left ology for the same reasons ya'll left meso, so there is a mutual understanding on that part.  No judgement.


Then why did you make your previous statement? "I just judged the Meso refugee group, but no judgement."


----------



## RISE

lifter6973 said:


> Then why did you make your previous statement? "I just judged the Meso refugee group, but no judgement."


Go back and read my posts in-between the ones you've quoted.  An observation is not a judgement.


----------



## lifter6973

RISE said:


> Go back and read my posts in-between the ones you've quoted.  An observation is not a judgement.


"If there is an increase in trolls, then it's been around the when the meso drama started, bc thats when we gott the most traffic."

^^^^^^ That is an insinuation based on your supposed observation which you yourself later questioned. In our view, its a false insinuation and a judgement. You don't see how that comes across? I don't really care, not like my feelings are gonna be hurt when you say fuck you, but you know what, fuck you too.


----------



## IronSoul

People are literally reading this thread and making troll accounts and intros as we continue. It’s getting to be too much. Like the zacktreninjector just now. Like a whole posse of them getting their pay back. It’s fucking ridiculous. I may be taking a break for a bit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RISE

lifter6973 said:


> "If there is an increase in trolls, then it's been around the when the meso drama started, bc thats when we gott the most traffic."
> 
> ^^^^^^ That is an insinuation based on your supposed observation which you yourself later questioned. In our view, its a false insinuation and a judgement. You don't see how that comes across? I don't really care, not like my feelings are gonna be hurt when you say fuck you, but you know what, fuck you too.


Yes, when a board dies members go else where, as do the trolls.


----------



## lifter6973

RISE said:


> Yes, when a board dies members go else where, as do the trolls.


You know exactly what you were doing. Pathetic. What happened to the apology? If you could be a man and apologize for coming across like that, I (likely we) would be fine with that.


----------



## Send0

lifter6973 said:


> "If there is an increase in trolls, then it's been around the when the meso drama started, bc thats when we gott the most traffic."
> 
> ^^^^^^ That is an insinuation based on your supposed observation which you yourself later questioned. In our view, its a false insinuation and a judgement. You don't see how that comes across? I don't really care, not like my feelings are gonna be hurt when you say fuck you, but you know what, fuck you too.


I noticed the same, but always felt it was just coincidence. 

At the same time, I don't think nearly as many people are trolls as everyone else does. The purpose of a troll is to get a rise out of people.

If all it takes to get a rise out of people is to be completely ignorant on training, diet, or steroids, then is that person really a troll? Because most of the time that's who I see getting attacked and flamed. I won't defend that kind of person's laziness, but I will say it's not worth the treatment I see thrown around.

Also, if that's all it takes to get a rise out of people then maybe everyone should start doing yoga and meditating. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## lifter6973

Send0 said:


> I noticed the same, but always felt it was just coincidence.
> 
> At the same time, I don't think nearly as many people are trolls as everyone else does. The purpose of a troll is to get a rise out of people.
> 
> If all it takes to get a rise out of people is to be completely ignorant on training, diet, or steroids, then is that person really a troll? Because most of the time that's who I see getting attacked and flamed. I won't defend that kind of person's laziness, but I will say it's not worth the treatment I see thrown around.
> 
> Also, if that's all it takes to get a rise out of people then maybe everyone should start doing yoga and meditating. 🤣🤣🤣


It was actually suggested I do Yoga (by @Achillesking) but for my back. I need to look into it.


----------



## Send0

lifter6973 said:


> It was actually suggested I do Yoga (by @Achillesking) but for my back. I need to look into it.


Be sure to wear the booty yoga pants, and post progress pictures.

Namaste 🧘‍♂️


----------



## DLTBB

What did RiR0 get banned for?


----------



## RISE

lifter6973 said:


> You know exactly what you were doing. Pathetic. What happened to the apology? If you could be a man and apologize for coming across like that, I (likely we) would be fine with that.


I'm not going to apologize for something you took out of context and got your feelings hurt about.  I already apologized too Bald for the confusion, that would also apply to you but I'm not going to make an apology tour for everyone who took a vague statement the wrong way.


----------



## lifter6973

Send0 said:


> Be sure to wear the booty yoga pants, and post progress pictures.
> 
> Namaste 🧘‍♂️


ah shit I forgot I need the group class. Get behind some fine ass bitch with a booty.
No leggings for me man, my wood would show and If Im seeing camel toe and big booty in yoga pants right in my face when I look up, Ill probably be sporting wood.


----------



## Send0

DLTBB said:


> What did RiR0 get banned for?


----------



## Test_subject

lifter6973 said:


> It was actually suggested I do Yoga (by @Achillesking) but for my back. I need to look into it.


Yoga has done wonders for me as far as  injury prevention.


----------



## lifter6973

RISE said:


> I'm not going to apologize for something you took out of context and got your feelings hurt about.  I already apologized too Bald for the confusion, that would also apply to you but I'm not going to make an apology tour for everyone who took a vague statement the wrong way.


Don't take this the wrong way, it is just an observation but it seems like you are a real piece of shit. Just an observation.

Now, hope we are good brah 
Sorry man, but you don't shit on me or my peeps without some kind of call back.


----------



## Yano

Don't forget that Meso wasn't the only board that went down around that time so to speak. We also picked up quite a few folks from that Brit board ... uhh .. fuck me running if i can remember the name of it ...

We had those two guys in chat for the longest time goin on and on about the guy that ran the place ,, he even showed up here whinning and crying about them. Animal and i forget the other fellas name , the most fucked up workout routine ever , RIR0 would of eaten him alive haahah. 

So some of the the trolls and bullshit might not have anything to do with the folks from Meso at all. It could be brits with their noses bent out of shape that got run off already. 

Didn't Intel show up here from that same board ? ... I forget just when he came lurking around originally.


----------



## IronSoul

This is fun getting made fun of right to our faces in these new intros. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0

lifter6973 said:


> ah shit I forgot I need the group class. Get behind some fine ass bitch with a booty.
> No leggings for me man, my wood would show and If Im seeing camel toe and big booty in yoga pants right in my face when I look up, Ill probably be sporting wood.


I feel like a skeev. I was on nextdoor yesterday, trying to find a new lawn crew, when I noticed a post from the neighborhood next to mine.

It was a woman who was going to offer to start teaching free yoga classes in the neighborhood park.

Let's just say she looked good and I looked up all her public pics and videos. Well she either looked good, or I accidentally took too much testosterone last injection 😂.

No one let me see pics of your old ladies. I am not to be trusted. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Yano

Send0 said:


> I feel like a skeev. I was on nextdoor yesterday, trying to find a new lawn crew, when I noticed a post from the neighborhood next to mine.
> 
> It was a woman who was going to offer to start teaching free yoga classes in the neighborhood park.
> 
> Let's just say she looked good and I looked up all her public pics and videos. Well she either looked good, or I accidentally took too much testosterone last injection 😂.
> 
> No one let me see pics of your old ladies. I am not to be trusted. 🤣🤣🤣


For you I got some new singlet pics behbeh  🥰 😘


----------



## DLTBB

@Send0 Kind of savage but we have tons of savage posts on here. I think it helps keep the trolls at bay. 

UK-M doesn’t allow any savagery at all and that’s why we’ve still got Intel posting regularly over there.  And a new skinny fat troll called Kacey who’s been lifting for 3 weeks, is running Tren already and has posted at least 2 full frontal nudes of himself.


----------



## DLTBB

The new troll who’s arguably worse than Intel for anybody interested - https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/threads/first-cycle-log-test-prop-tren-ace.365925/#post-6846550


----------



## Send0

DLTBB said:


> @Send0 Kind of savage but we have tons of savage posts on here. I think it helps keep the trolls at bay.
> 
> UK-M doesn’t allow any savagery at all and that’s why we’ve still got Intel posting regularly over there.  And a new skinny fat troll called Kacey who’s been lifting for 3 weeks, is running Tren already and has posted at least 2 full frontal nudes of himself.


Intel is a different story, and I misjudged him as being a regular idiot initially. I did back out of that judgement, and then we began taking action.

But if someone is going to use a person's sexual preference against them, as a way to demean and attack them, and even pull in another members name who had nothing to do with the argument into that attack on their sexual preference, then I see that as a problem.

Whats next, pulling someone's race into this?

My opinion here applies to anyone who would do something like that, not just the person in question who got banned.

For me, attacks like this... and the way the new guy in the intro thread below got slammed, are unnecessary and unacceptable.






						From Jack-City to Obesity
					

Yoo,  This is my first post. I used to work out for 5 years when 16 to 21 years old. That was when I was introduced into PH's. Back then, the stack was the fucking shit. I gained like 50 to 60 pounds! Then I got hit with a chronic illness (now 30) and I am trying to get back into working out...



					www.ugbodybuilding.com
				




I can't speak for CJ, but I don't care about "lesser" attacks outside of this. I don't think the way I'm viewing this is unreasonable. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## lifter6973

DLTBB said:


> The new troll who’s arguably worse than Intel for anybody interested - https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/threads/first-cycle-log-test-prop-tren-ace.365925/#post-6846550


Wow what a clown


----------



## Send0

DLTBB said:


> The new troll who’s arguably worse than Intel for anybody interested - https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/threads/first-cycle-log-test-prop-tren-ace.365925/#post-6846550


LOL... I haven't seen Intel's picture in a while (thank god), but are you sure that isn't him? If it is then he's actually put on a little bit of muscle 🤣.

Unlike Intel, the troll in that link actually made me laugh. Lifting weights by "feel" instead of progressive overload 🤣.


----------



## hard_gains

iGone said:


> Dennis Rader is a fuckin wannabe cunt with no balls. He just wanted the attention. Fuck that guy.
> 
> Also of note, he royally fucked up every single one of his murders and if it weren't for dumb luck he never would've gotten away with the first one.
> 
> Now David Parker Ray on the other hand? woof.


Richard Kuklinski the "Ice Man".


----------



## Yano

hard_gains said:


> Richard Kuklinski the "Ice Man".


The tire change in the rain is my favorite of his hits I think ,, truly a fucking master of the art.


----------



## Bro Bundy

hard_gains said:


> Richard Kuklinski the "Ice Man".


roy demeo used to slap him around


----------



## Bro Bundy

i used to live next to kuklinski and richard cottingham


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

So there wasn't a post that was deleted that was "500 x worse"?


----------



## Send0

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> View attachment 27022
> 
> 
> 
> So there wasn't a post that was deleted that was "500 x worse"?


You keep beating this horse, and I've been ignoring you, but I'll bite so you can move on. You think this is acceptable? I mean if you are going to attack a person, there are a million other ways to do it than to attack their sexuality. If a person goes that low, then might as well throw a person's race in there as far as I'm concerned.

It literally doesn't matter, CJ made the call, all mods agree, the Vets agree, SI founding members agree, and Mugzy had no issue with action taken given what he saw. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Send0 said:


> You keep beating this horse, and I've been ignoring you, but I'll bite so you can move on. You think this is acceptable? I mean if you are going to attack a person, there are a million other ways to do it than to attack their sexuality. If a person goes that low, then might as well throw a person's race in there as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> It literally doesn't matter, CJ made the call, all mods agree, the Vets agree, SI founding members agree, and Mugzy had no issue with action taken given what he saw. 🤷‍♂️


These posts are one thing. I'm not talking about these posts. You claimed that there were posts that were deleted that were "500 X Worse". That paints a VERY negative picture. But it's not true is it. There were no posts deleted so I'm not beating a dead horse. I'm looking for clarification from you. Were any posts deleted that were 500 x Worse or did you misspeak? I think this is a fair question in order to clear the air. If it's a simple answer you could have answered it the first time I politely asked. I don't understand the hesitancy. Clear the air and everyone can move on.


----------



## hard_gains

Yano said:


> The tire change in the rain is my favorite of his hits I think ,, truly a fucking master of the art.


I read the book before the movie. That man was something else. Torturing a guy with road flares that stole his truck full of stolen goods was pretty brutal.


----------



## Yano

hard_gains said:


> I read the book before the movie. That man was something else. Torturing a guy with road flares that stole his truck full of stolen goods was pretty brutal.


His interviews are something special. I've watched all of them I think.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Yano said:


> His interviews are something special. I've watched all of them I think.


i heard from alot of people he was playing it up for the camara and he was nothing more then a hired gun for the mob


----------



## Send0

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> These posts are one thing. I'm not talking about these posts. You claimed that there were posts that were deleted that were "500 X Worse". That paints a VERY negative picture. But it's not true is it. There were no posts deleted so I'm not beating a dead horse. I'm looking for clarification from you. Were any posts deleted that were 500 x Worse or did you misspeak? I think this is a fair question in order to clear the air. If it's a simple answer you could have answered it the first time I politely asked. I don't understand the hesitancy. Clear the air and everyone can move on.
> 
> View attachment 27025


1. There was no hesitancy. I didn't think your request warranted a reply... because where would that conversation go anyway.

2. I made a mistake, and thought CJ deleted the post. Typically when something to that extreme is posted, we clean the thread. Clearly this was not done here.

Was there a reason for trying to push this point? I keep trying to figure out why someone would pick my "500x worse" comment in this situation. The only logic I can come up with is they think attacking a person by using sexuality against them is perfectly acceptable.

However I think I know you, and I cant imagine you'd approve of something like that. Right?

3. I'm not sure what air needs clearing. Regardless of my "500x worse" comment... rules were broken, action was taken, and mods/vets/si founders/and Mugzy deemed it warranted.

I'm not trying to be a jerk. My time away has really helped to clear my head... and I realize not everything needs or deserves a response... because often times it doesn't matter or change anything anyway.

As a peace offering, I volunteer for @Yano to take a picture for you of him doing downward dog in his singlet.

Namaste 🧘‍♂️


----------



## silentlemon1011

Im not gonna get too much into this, because what can i say?

Isnt my house, ill respext the rules and "Culture" (Ill get to that in a second)

I would like to get into some specifics though

Just off the bat @RiR0 is a great dude, he might be a dick, but we all are to a certain extent, i hope he comes back after this ban and continues to contribute in a meanginful way that he does, i mean, just the amount of programs he builds is crazy.

Which is fucking hilarious because he has a log with his programming and nutrition... copy/paste fuckwads!!!
I guess Math is hard?



SFGiants said:


> I don't like how he openly talks about being a source, it gives the wrong impression to new people, they'll just keep asking if it's always talked about.
> 
> We used to be about safety 1st.



Im a big fan of this
I mean, those of us that came here from Meso, our whole thing was safety
Harm reduction
Kinda took a back seat in comparison to just crushing bitches lol


SFGiants said:


> I had a long talk with CJ on this, kindness 1st then ass whippings.
> 
> I'm just as guilty at times and have been just like you years back especially after training and more so on cycles. I was out of control!
> 
> Best example I can give right now is we finally had a sincere intro and you attacked him as being fat. Let's give them a better chance and with people that are suspect give them rope.
> 
> CJ understands they have been too soft and we acted upon this to others, they will mod better, guys like Intel that seemed protected no longer will be.
> 
> It starts by example and gets followed into a standard.
> 
> Shit rolls down hill and starts at the top!
> 
> We all have to do our part or it won't work.
> 
> Just a heads up, I feel if we don't adjust fast come these elections soon we are doomed on this board. Stop the storm ahead of time not help it destroy us faster.



Thanks man

When i first got here
All the OGs were constantly in the chat saying "This place is soft as fuck"
"Everyone is a bitch, SI needs to get hard again"

So i took that as.... okay , the homeowners are good with some shitting on people lol

But its hard to draw a line at what is not being a bitch... and juat me beinf a prick for no reason
I got it.
Cheers


NbleSavage said:


> ^^ THIS ^^
> 
> Those who were around during the build-up and the fall-out from the 2020 election will recall how it almost tore this board apart & how many good blokes we lost as a result. I honestly dunno if we'd recover this time given current state of affairs. We need to get aligned in advance on how we're going to manage things this time.



To be fair
Guys are pretty decent about the politics
I think everyone gets at eachothers throats

But so far, from what ive seen, a simple reminder of why we are here.
Lifting
Gear etc

Juat the onus to remind eachother, look... its just politics
Shit @Yano  and @lifter6973 and i were snappong at eachother for like 2 days about Trump (Because those 2 are fucking commies)
But keeping it in the thread, then talking about Banded JM presses in the Chatbox


----------



## JuiceTrain

Yano said:


> His interviews are something special. I've watched all of them I think.



Gotta watch this later...


----------



## PZT

I’m 2 pages behind so. Takis and Tittys


----------



## silentlemon1011

SFGiants said:


> I don't like how he openly talks about being a source, it gives the wrong impression to new people, they'll just keep asking if it's always talked about.
> 
> We used to be about safety 1st.



Not cool with this at all either.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Send0 said:


> 1. There was no hesitancy. I didn't think your request warranted a reply... because where would that conversation go anyway.
> 
> 2. I made a mistake, and thought CJ deleted the post. Typically when something to that extreme is posted, we clean the thread. Clearly this was not done here.
> 
> Was there a reason for trying to push this point? I keep trying to figure out why someone would pick my "500x worse" comment in this situation. The only logic I can come up with is they think attacking a person by using sexuality against them is perfectly acceptable.
> 
> However I think I know you, and I cant imagine you'd approve of something like that. Right?
> 
> 3. I'm not sure what air needs clearing. Regardless of my "500x worse" comment... rules were broken, action was taken, and mods/vets/si founders/and Mugzy deemed it warranted.
> 
> I'm not trying to be a jerk. My time away has really helped to clear my head... and I realize not everything needs or deserves a response... because often times it doesn't matter or change anything anyway.
> 
> As a peace offering, I volunteer for @Yano to take a picture of him doing downward dog in his singlet.
> 
> Namaste 🧘‍♂️


It's nothing of the sort. I think this matters a lot.

Thank you for clearing the air. People can READ what was written. They can SEE it and they can make their own decisions on right and wrong and level of wrong.

Implying that a post was deleted that is 500 x worse, well that would have to be REALLY REALLY bad huh? That draws inferences that really are not fair.

Thank you. That's all I wanted to clear up.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

SFGiants said:


> You're good, again like myself you stand up even when we have to look at our own actions.
> 
> Nobody is perfect and to be honest we go through these phases a lot here, it's about resetting standards sometimes and looking at what we have as an individual done and can do to be better.
> 
> You are not that bad, should have seem POB and myself back in the day but we built this place along with many others. We were fucking ruthless way worse then you my brother!
> 
> Times change, people change and we move on.
> 
> It takes a genuine real big man to do what you did today in this thread, you might be much younger then me, I have done it many of times, still do it and will continue, it's how we grow as a person, looking at ourself.
> 
> I wanna see this board get back to what it originally was, SAFETY 1ST!
> 
> FD, myself, POB and many others made that a standard, somehow we lost it when POB left and at that same time I started taking about half the year on the road.
> 
> Doesn't have to be the same people to uphold the same standards, we just have to do it differently because our methods keep failing and that's insanity!


Well grown men talk like grown men when they have an issue. So I appreciate the exchange with you. You're all good too man. Most problems can be handled better this way. Grown men don't need to be talked down to.


----------



## PZT

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Well grown men talk like grown men when they have an issue. So I appreciate the exchange with you. You're all good too man. Most problems can be handled better this way. Grown men don't need to be talked down to.


What if they do kick backs as a primary movement?


----------



## lifter6973

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Well grown men talk like grown men when they have an issue. So I appreciate the exchange with you. You're all good too man. Most problems can be handled better this way. Grown men don't need to be talked down to.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Can someone explain to me what this
"Out in the open"
Drug dealer thing is about

We are all being honest and airing shit out here, which is nice...

And once again, not my house

But that kinda stuff is fucked up


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

PZT said:


> What if they do kick backs as a primary movement?



As a primary movement? I’d say that’s not a grown man. I’d concede if it was an accessory movement. No problem with that. But like 5Th exercise down the list.


----------



## lifter6973

silentlemon1011 said:


> Can someone explain to me what this
> "Out in the open"
> Drug dealer thing is about
> 
> We are all being honest and airing shit out here, which is nice...
> 
> And once again, not my house
> 
> But that kinda stuff is fucked up


I'm a bit lost on that too


----------



## Test_subject

silentlemon1011 said:


> Can someone explain to me what this
> "Out in the open"
> Drug dealer thing is about
> 
> We are all being honest and airing shit out here, which is nice...
> 
> And once again, not my house
> 
> But that kinda stuff is fucked up


@University of Phoenix is also a source.  He’s here to sell drugs not to contribute.

Short answer.


----------



## Send0

In case anyone thinks this is out of the blue, CJ made nearly this exact same post in November of last year. Pretty sure there was another one made earlier in 2021, but if there was I can't seem to find it now.

This request is not new, and the rule in question has been around on this forum since the bronze age 😂






						Fair Reminder To Everyone
					

The last few days it seems like we think it's ok to treat each other like shit. Well it's not, and we need to swing that pendulum back to the middle.  Good natured fun is fine, but there's been waaay too may instances of outright insults, wishing violence upon people, use of the N word, and just...



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## lifter6973

Test_subject said:


> University of Phoenix is also a source.


well that's crystal clear


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

silentlemon1011 said:


> Can someone explain to me what this
> "Out in the open"
> Drug dealer thing is about
> 
> We are all being honest and airing shit out here, which is nice...
> 
> And once again, not my house
> 
> But that kinda stuff is fucked up



It’s not supposed to be talked about. 

In this case the source had been talking about it out in the open. Not good.


----------



## hard_gains

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> As a primary movement? I’d say that’s not a grown man. I’d concede if it was an accessory movement. No problem with that. But like 5Th exercise down the list.


Right before I post my routine with kickbacks in it.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Send0 said:


> LOL... I haven't seen Intel's picture in a while (thank god), but are you sure that isn't him? If it is then he's actually put on a little bit of muscle 🤣.
> 
> Unlike Intel, the troll in that link actually made me laugh. Lifting weights by "feel" instead of progressive overload 🤣.


That’s for sure intel


----------



## PZT

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> As a primary movement? I’d say that’s not a grown man. I’d concede if it was an accessory movement. No problem with that. But like 5Th exercise down the list.


Well better take that shit to the Shame thread cause I’m hitting a GVT 10x10 with k-backs tonight. 

HORSESHOES BISHES!!!!


----------



## Test_subject

PZT said:


> Well better take that shit to the Shame thread cause I’m hitting a GVT 10x10 with k-backs tonight.
> 
> HORSESHOES BISHES!!!!


People doing GVT and taking up a squat rack for 45 minutes make me want to murder them.


----------



## PZT

Test_subject said:


> People doing GVT and taking up a squat rack for 45 minutes make me want to murder them.


It’s ok bro it’s the mens area anyway


----------



## 1bigun11

For the record, If you feel the need to call me a stupid fucker, it won’t hurt my feelings any worse if you call me a stupid, white, pussy eating fucker. 

Just so you know. 

Now fuck off, all of you, lol


----------



## PZT

1bigun11 said:


> For the record, If you feel the need to call me a stupid fucker, it won’t hurt my feelings any worse if you call me a stupid, white, pussy eating fucker.
> 
> Just so you know.
> 
> Now fuck off, all of you, lol


Smart, Caucasian, ass eater?


----------



## silentlemon1011

1bigun11 said:


> For the record, If you feel the need to call me a stupid fucker, it won’t hurt my feelings any worse if you call me a stupid, white, pussy eating fucker.
> 
> Just so you know.
> 
> Now fuck off, all of you, lol



Im self admittedly retarded

So same.


----------



## CJ

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> ... Grown men don't need to be talked down to.


So then you MUST agree that the the way Riro and others have been speaking to grown men is unacceptable. 

Thank you.


----------



## JuiceTrain

CJ said:


> So then you MUST agree that the the way Riro and others have been speaking to grown men is unacceptable.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 27029



This seems to make my pp tingle...


----------



## Send0

JuiceTrain said:


> This seems to make my pp tingle...


It would make gymrat79's pp tingle too. 😐


----------



## Achillesking

Yano said:


> The tire change in the rain is my favorite of his hits I think ,, truly a fucking master of the art.


Truly a all time bull shitter. Mother fucker def was a bad dude no doubt but his story about the mob etc.....total bullshit. Roy de Mayo having him do hits?!?! Please de Mayo crew were monsters they handled they own shit


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

CJ said:


> So then you MUST agree that the the way Riro and others have been speaking to grown men is unacceptable.
> 
> Thank you.



I don’t know. The man has like 10,000 posts. Are you 100% happy with every single of your 16,000 posts? 

Last week was fun. Week before that was fun too. You infallible? 

@RiR0 doesn’t have to provide free quality information, advice, or content. His post count could be 500 if he has to watch himself. Is that what you want? SleepyTown USA again. The click count babe. The click count. There’s money to be made but if there’s nothing to read what happens?


----------



## CJ

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I don’t know. The man has like 10,000 posts. Are you 100% happy with every single of your 16,000 posts?
> 
> Last week was fun. Week before that was fun too. You infallible?
> 
> @RiR0 doesn’t have to provide free quality information, advice, or content. His post count could be 500 if he has to watch himself. Is that what you want? SleepyTown USA again. The click count babe. The click count. There’s money to be made but if there’s nothing to read what happens?


----------



## 1bigun11

PZT said:


> Smart, Caucasian, ass eater?


Cracker please, lol


----------



## SFGiants

My PP still hurts


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

CJ said:


> View attachment 27034



I didn’t claim I was perfect


----------



## Yano

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I didn’t claim I was perfect


You always will be to me pookie  🥰  😘


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Yano said:


> You always will be to me pookie  🥰  😘



Awww…. I’m YOUR hypocrite long before these other guys.


----------



## PZT

1bigun11 said:


> Cracker please, lol


Ewwww with ass? Haha, cracker assed cracker lol


----------



## CohibaRobusto

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I don’t know. The man has like 10,000 posts. Are you 100% happy with every single of your 16,000 posts?
> 
> Last week was fun. Week before that was fun too. You infallible?
> 
> @RiR0 doesn’t have to provide free quality information, advice, or content. His post count could be 500 if he has to watch himself. Is that what you want? SleepyTown USA again. The click count babe. The click count. There’s money to be made but if there’s nothing to read what happens?


Why you always strokin riro brah?

Yeah he has great qualities, but when his ego gets blemished, he devolves into a middle school child.

Why not try to be a positive influence on the dude rather than defending the childish side he has?

I like him, but I'm not going to support him acting like a baby. I'd like him to stay around, but hopefully grow out of the petty name calling.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

CohibaRobusto said:


> Why you always strokin riro brah?
> 
> Yeah he has great qualities, but when his ego gets blemished, he devolves into a middle school child.
> 
> Why not try to be a positive influence on the dude rather than defending the childish side he has?
> 
> I like him, but I'm not going to support him acting like a baby. I'd like him to stay around, but hopefully grow out of the petty name calling.



You don’t have any buddies? For fucks sake now we sit around talking about why we choose the friends we do and why we got each other’s backs? Ok well here, I guess it’s my turn to share with the group….

Nobody is perfect. 

We all have our issues and there’s nothing wrong with any of that. I get frustrated and lash out as well. 

I can see past things. Accept a person for who they are. 

This is getting to be a joke. Big “strong” guys with so much sensitivities.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You don’t have any buddies? For fucks sake now we sit around talking about why we choose the friends we do and why we got each other’s backs? Ok well here, I guess it’s my turn to share with the group….
> 
> Nobody is perfect.
> 
> We all have our issues and there’s nothing wrong with any of that. I get frustrated and lash out as well.
> 
> I can see past things. Accept a person for who they are.
> 
> This is getting to be a joke. Big “strong” guys with so much sensitivities.


No I totally get that. Let's try to give him some longevity though. 

It's like if my best bud were about to punch a cop. I'm not gonna encourage that shit. I'm gonne be like, hang on man let's take some deep breaths and think about this.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

CohibaRobusto said:


> No I totally get that. Let's try to give him some longevity though.
> 
> It's like if my best bud were about to punch a cop. I'm not gonna encourage that shit. I'm gonne be like, hang on man let's take some deep breaths and think about this.



Perspective bro. @RiR0 used his potty mouth. He didn’t punch anyone. And up until last night, the potty mouth was ok to use for a bit. Then the little man returned.


----------



## Send0

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Perspective bro. @RiR0 used his potty mouth. He didn’t punch anyone. And up until last night, the potty mouth was ok to use for a bit. Then the little man returned.


It was never okay to use for a bit.  I'm not sure why you've ever thought that, as CJ and I have made it clear this has never been acceptable.

Also please explain who little man is, are you referring to me or are you referring to Phoenix? 🤔


----------



## JuiceTrain

Send0 said:


> It was never okay to use for a bit.  I'm not sure why you've ever thought that, as CJ and I have made it clear this has never been acceptable.
> 
> Also please explain who little man is, are you referring to me or are you referring to Phoenix? 🤔



Ahhhhh,
The samp method....

Waiting for the hat trick... lolol


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Send0 said:


> It was never okay to use for a bit.  I'm not sure why you've ever thought that, as CJ and I have made it clear this has never been acceptable.
> 
> Also please explain who little man is, are you referring to me or are you referring to Phoenix? 🤔


That's funny I thought he was referring to riro when he said little man lol.


----------



## Send0

CohibaRobusto said:


> That's funny I thought he was referring to riro when he said little man lol.


Didn't read that way to me. I assumed either Phoenix because he came over here from TID, and RiR0 got banned for lashing out at him... or it was me because yesterday I decided I start being active on the forum again instead of feeling sorry for myself and hiding away.

It is possible that my assumptions are completely wrong too. Which is why I started out asking who little man was, and put forth myself and Phoenix as best guesses.

Edit: It doesn't matter either way, but I'm secretly hoping it's me. Feels like a term of endearment, and I could use the love lately 😍


----------



## lifter6973

Send0 said:


> It was never okay to use for a bit.  I'm not sure why you've ever thought that, as CJ and I have made it clear this has never been acceptable.
> 
> Also please explain who little man is, are you referring to me or are you referring to Phoenix? 🤔


Oh Shit @Send0 firing shots at The Pigeon.


----------



## Send0

lifter6973 said:


> Oh Shit @Send0 firing shots at The Pigeon.
> View attachment 27046


First I see in the chat box that @FlyingPapaya earned the nick name "poops" (instead of paps), and now this. 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## lifter6973

Send0 said:


> First I see in the chat box that @FlyingPapaya earned the nick name "poops" (instead of paps), and now this. 🤣🤣🤣🤣


I still like paps, but poops works too- You hear that @FlyingPapaya?


----------



## Send0

lifter6973 said:


> I still like paps, but poops works too- You here that @FlyingPapaya?


All credit for that goes to @TODAY . 😂


----------



## Kraken

How the hell did you guys manage to generate 22 pages in a day or so? Some of us have jobs and girl friends and go to the gym and so, just can't keep up...


----------



## Trendkill

Send0 said:


> It literally doesn't matter, CJ made the call, all mods agree, the Vets agree, SI founding members agree, and Mugzy had no issue with action taken given what he saw. 🤷‍♂️


is this the process for banning members?  All of these different members and groups are involved?


----------



## hard_gains

Kraken said:


> How the hell did you guys manage to generate 22 pages in a day or so? Some of us have jobs and girl friends and go to the gym and so, just can't keep up...


Cellphone. 😅 Family is very low maintenance. Job is over night. 6 hours of sleep. No hobbies.


----------



## llazy_llama

hard_gains said:


> Cellphone. 😅 Family is very low maintenance. Job is over night. 6 hours of sleep. No hobbies.


Dude, I have like two hobbies right now. Lifting and arguing with people on the internet.


----------



## CJ

Trendkill said:


> is this the process for banning members?  All of these different members and groups are involved?


No. I 100% made the decision unilaterally. There's no running it by anyone.


----------



## SFGiants

Ban all those with little dicks, they start the most shit!


----------



## Bro Bundy

SFGiants said:


> Ban all those with little dicks, they start the most shit!


U would be banned first then


----------



## hard_gains

SFGiants said:


> Ban all those with little dicks, they start the most shit!


So what's considered small? If I went by Asian average....... I'm still........ Small 😓


----------



## llazy_llama

SFGiants said:


> Ban all those with little dicks, they start the most shit!


Woah. woah, woah. Let's not get carried away here.


----------



## Send0

CJ said:


> No. I 100% made the decision unilaterally. There's no running it by anyone.


I'm replying to CJ, but this is really for the entire audience reading this thread.

While he made that decision freely,  which is well within our authority as moderators, all those people I referenced did have a discussion after the fact and do agree that the behavior being called out is toxic and problematic.


----------



## Send0

Send0 said:


> I'm replying to CJ, but this is really for the entire audience reading this thread.
> 
> While he made that decision freely,  which is well within our authority as moderators, all those people I referenced did have a discussion after the fact and do agree that the behavior being called out is toxic and problematic.


For clarity.. We are not talking about regular or "healthy" fighting. We constantly turn a blind eye towards that type of fighting, because it's over relatively quickly and doesn't go to extremes or target new people who are unfamiliar with the personalities here.

I'm talking about scenarios like what was seen with Phoenix _(I don't care who started it the response was significantly disproportionate and unnecessary to anything he might have said, and reflects very poorly on the board)_, or the type of behavior seen in that one new person's introduction thread. I mean if being obese and clueless but seeking help is enough to be flamed, receive ire, and be made fun of... then there is clearly a problem.

The level of attacks I am specifically referencing will no longer be tolerated. We've been asking for people to tone it down for a year or a bit more now. Enough warnings and pleas to stop have been given. We won't be asking again, and there will be consequences.

Any reply to this specific post from me, trying to argue or debate, will be ignored. I've said what I meant and meant what I said.


----------



## Send0

Send0 said:


> For clarity.. We are not talking about regular or "healthy" fighting. We constantly turn a blind eye towards that type of fighting, because it's over relatively quickly and doesn't go to extremes or target new people who are unfamiliar with the personalities here.
> 
> I'm talking about scenarios like what was seen with Phoenix (I don't care who started it's the response was significantly disproportionate to anything he might have said, and reflects very poorly on the board), or the type of behavior seen in that one new person's introduction thread. I mean if being obese and clueless but seeking help is enough to be flamed, receive ire, and be made fun of... then there is clearly a problem.
> 
> The level of attacks I am specifically referencing will no longer be tolerated. We've been asking for people to tone it down for a year or a bit more now. Enough warnings and pleas to stop have been given. We won't be asking again, and there will be consequences.
> 
> Any reply to this specific post from me, trying to argue or debate, will be ignored. I've said what I meant and meant what I said.


Also, for the most part things aren't that bad.. but when things get out of control... Boy do they really get out of hand. Including justifying the behavior as if the offenders are the ones who get to dictate what is and isn't appropriate for the board.

The rules dictate what is and isn't appropriate, and we don't even have that many rules. This isn't difficult.


----------



## Adzg

I’m training to get huge








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

lifter6973 said:


> I still like paps, but poops works too- You hear that @FlyingPapaya?


Flying Purse Snatcher is still my fucking favorite


----------



## TomJ

SFGiants said:


> Ban all those with little dicks, they start the most shit!


Fuck, nice knowing you guys

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## iGone

SFGiants said:


> Ban all those with little dicks, they start the most shit!


Are you trying to shut the board down? Because that's how you shut the board down.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Good morning fellas! Just dropped by to grab a coffee and my daily lecture on how to live my life as an adult male in today’s society. 

You all have a GREAT day! 😀


----------



## Send0

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Good morning fellas! Just dropped by to grab a coffee and my daily lecture on how to live my life as an adult male in today’s society.
> 
> You all have a GREAT day! 😀


Excellent. Let us know how we can continue to help you grow as a human being. You are a precious flower, and deserve every opportunity for growth. 😍


----------



## PZT

Send0 said:


> Excellent. Let us know how we can continue to help you grow as a human being. You are a precious flower, and deserve every opportunity for growth. 😍


Y’all ever planted a flower, watched it grow and then fucked that flower? Yeah, me neither


----------



## Send0

PZT said:


> Y’all ever planted a flower, watched it grow and then fucked that flower? Yeah, me neither


Actually.... 😳


----------



## CJ

PZT said:


> Y’all ever planted a flower, watched it grow and then fucked that flower? Yeah, me neither


Venus Flytraps give the best blow jobs.... So I've heard. 😉


----------



## IronSoul

PZT said:


> Y’all ever planted a flower, watched it grow and then fucked that flower? Yeah, me neither



I haven’t, but I’m interested. I may grow a garden now…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

Hahaha @CJ got my flytrap sloppy seconds!!!


----------



## PZT

Send0 said:


> Actually.... 😳


Stay away from red ferns, they ruin your life


----------



## PZT

IronSoul said:


> I haven’t, but I’m interested. I may grow a garden now…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Gawddamn bukkake garden. Who new meaning to The Secret Garden.


----------



## PZT

50 Shades of Chlorophyll


----------



## 1bigun11

Send0 said:


> I'm talking about scenarios like what was seen with Phoenix _(I don't care who started it the response was significantly disproportionate and unnecessary to anything he might have said, and reflects very poorly on the board)_,....
> 
> Any reply to this specific post from me, trying to argue or debate, will be ignored. I've said what I meant and meant what I said.



You do realize that right after getting RiRo banned, Phoenix went down to RiRo's house and started posting.  What a stupid, hard headed, idiot he must be to do something that dumb.  If anyone needs strong medicine and a good kick in the pants it's him.  The thing is, Send0, that lots of times here, the good members here know better than you do about who needs an ass kicking.  And in my mind, Phoenix plainly did.  

Now let's see if you can truly ignore this response.  I doubt it.


----------



## Test_subject

1bigun11 said:


> You do realize that right after getting RiRo banned, Phoenix went down to RiRo's house and started posting.  What a stupid, hard headed, idiot he must be to do something that dumb.  If anyone needs strong medicine and a good kick in the pants it's him.  The thing is, Send0, that lots of times here, the good members here know better than you do about who needs an ass kicking.  And in my mind, Phoenix plainly did.
> 
> Now let's see if you can truly ignore this response.  I doubt it.


@University of Phoenix is the kind of guy who will yell at you out of the window of his car then roll the window up and look straight ahead when you pull up next to him at a red light.


----------



## TODAY

1bigun11 said:


> You do realize that right after getting RiRo banned, Phoenix went down to RiRo's house and started posting.  What a stupid, hard headed, idiot he must be to do something that dumb.  If anyone needs strong medicine and a good kick in the pants it's him.  The thing is, Send0, that lots of times here, the good members here know better than you do about who needs an ass kicking.  And in my mind, Phoenix plainly did.
> 
> Now let's see if you can truly ignore this response.  I doubt it.


Man, this is a tough one for me.

Blatant homophobia is rampant in this community

And it does gross me out




But @The Phoenix is a cunt of such epic proportions that I find it very difficult to sympathize with him.


----------



## Test_subject

TODAY said:


> Man, this is a tough one for me.
> 
> Blatant homophobia is rampant in this community
> 
> And it does gross me out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But @The Phoenix is a cunt of such epic proportions that I find it very difficult to sympathize with him.


I don’t dislike anyone because they’re gay — but I also don’t put up with weasel behaviour from anyone just because they’re gay.


----------



## 1bigun11

Test_subject said:


> I don’t dislike anyone because they’re gay — but I also don’t put up with weasel behaviour from anyone just because they’re gay.


Well said.


----------



## Achillesking

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You don’t have any buddies? For fucks sake now we sit around talking about why we choose the friends we do and why we got each other’s backs? Ok well here, I guess it’s my turn to share with the group….
> 
> Nobody is perfect.
> 
> We all have our issues and there’s nothing wrong with any of that. I get frustrated and lash out as well.
> 
> I can see past things. Accept a person for who they are.
> 
> This is getting to be a joke. Big “strong” guys with so much sensitivities.


I'm pretty perfect man. You literally can't say one bad thing about me. Not one


----------



## Achillesking

Send0 said:


> Didn't read that way to me. I assumed either Phoenix because he came over here from TID, and RiR0 got banned for lashing out at him... or it was me because yesterday I decided I start being active on the forum again instead of feeling sorry for myself and hiding away.
> 
> It is possible that my assumptions are completely wrong too. Which is why I started out asking who little man was, and put forth myself and Phoenix as best guesses.
> 
> Edit: It doesn't matter either way, but I'm secretly hoping it's me. Feels like a term of endearment, and I could use the love lately 😍


I don't care that your little I just hope you understand you could never beat me up. Ever


----------



## Achillesking

hard_gains said:


> So what's considered small? If I went by Asian average....... I'm still........ Small 😓


Bro....me too man


----------



## Achillesking

TomJ said:


> Fuck, nice knowing you guys
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Send me pics for reference


----------



## Nodus1

Whoa, the drama here...


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Test_subject said:


> I don’t dislike anyone because they’re gay — but I also don’t put up with weasel behaviour from anyone just because they’re gay.





1bigun11 said:


> Well said.



This might me a unpopular opinion. I really don't think he was being homophobic. 

He really has taken the time to try and help Teddy in his log. I would venture to say if he was actually homophobic he would not have taken the time to do this. 

I think he was probably pushed to far and just flung the worst insults possible. 

His problems with the pigeon were not based on sexuality.....


Yeah homophobia shouldn't be tolerated, at the same time given the context and history.... I don't personally believe that's what it was.


----------



## Bro Bundy

I dont see a problem with gay jokes as long as there funny


----------



## DwayneTheCockJohnson

Human_Backhoe said:


> This might me a unpopular opinion. I really don't think he was being homophobic.
> 
> He really has taken the time to try and help Teddy in his log. I would venture to say if he was actually homophobic he would not have taken the time to do this.
> 
> I think he was probably pushed to far and just flung the worst insults possible.
> 
> His problems with the pigeon were not based on sexuality.....
> 
> 
> Yeah homophobia shouldn't be tolerated, at the same time given the context and history.... I don't personally believe that's what it was.


Looked like two dudes with beef throwing shit and hitting other people in the crossfire unnecessarily


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Nodus1 said:


> Whoa, the drama here...



Thanks for adding that! I will continue to appreciate your input. 


It's just men figuring shit out. We don't hold ill will. Social issues have to get sorted out. If you let things go too far without fighting it out....You get the current state of North American


----------



## Bro Bundy

a jew a black and a gay all died and went before god..God says ill give u three a second chance in life if u jew stop being so cheap u black stop robbing people and u gay stop fucking men..All agree and are back on earth ..All three are back and walking down the street talking how luck they are..Before u know it the black see a lady with a purse and decides to rob her..The second he touches the purse he dies on the spot..Wow the jew and gay say ..They both continue to walk down the street when the jew sees a nice shiny nickle on the street he bends over and they both die...


----------



## silentlemon1011

Achillesking said:


> I'm pretty perfect man. You literally can't say one bad thing about me. Not one


----------



## CJ

Human_Backhoe said:


> I think he was probably pushed to far and just flung the worst insults possible.


I agree, I dont think that he truly hates gay people. Honestly, it's not my concern if he does or does not. 

I banned him for the reason quoted above. Just being clear.


----------



## Test_subject

Human_Backhoe said:


> This might me a unpopular opinion. I really don't think he was being homophobic.
> 
> He really has taken the time to try and help Teddy in his log. I would venture to say if he was actually homophobic he would not have taken the time to do this.
> 
> I think he was probably pushed to far and just flung the worst insults possible.
> 
> His problems with the pigeon were not based on sexuality.....
> 
> 
> Yeah homophobia shouldn't be tolerated, at the same time given the context and history.... I don't personally believe that's what it was.


I agree with this. I know Rir0 pretty well and he has never struck me as a homophobic person.  I think he lost his temper and just typed the first insults that came to mind.

That’s not excusing what was said, but I don’t think it came from a place of bigotry.


----------



## Achillesking

CJ said:


> I agree, I dont think that he truly hates gay people. Honestly, it's not my concern if he does or does not.
> 
> I banned him for the reason quoted above. Just being clear.


Come on man honest question....it didn't never bother you when teddy would talk about his BF dick all the time


----------



## CJ

Test_subject said:


> I agree with this. I know Rir0 pretty well and he has never struck me as a homophobic person.  I think he lost his temper and just typed the first insults that came to mind.
> 
> That’s not excusing what was said, but I don’t think it came from a place of bigotry.


I agree. 

If I recall correctly, I've seen him stick up for homosexuality many times in his various posts. 

It's unfortunate that he's now questioned on it.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

CJ said:


> I agree, I dont think that he truly hates gay people. Honestly, it's not my concern if he does or does not.
> 
> I banned him for the reason quoted above. Just being clear.





Test_subject said:


> I agree with this. I know Rir0 pretty well and he has never struck me as a homophobic person.  I think he lost his temper and just typed the first insults that came to mind.
> 
> That’s not excusing what was said, but I don’t think it came from a place of bigotry.




Agreed.  

I just wanted to voice it. I think it's important to take context and history and previous actions into account. 

Example: If Joe Biden had inadvertently sniffed one small girl you could chalk that up to coincide. Unfortunately it is actually his MO.


----------



## CJ

Achillesking said:


> Come on man honest question....it didn't never bother you when teddy would talk about his BF dick all the time


His BFs dick or gay sex? No. 

I could have done without the excessive neediness though.


----------



## MadBret

CJ said:


> Or we can use what really happened... One single person broke the LONG EXISTING rules excessively, and one single person got a 3 day ban.
> 
> No new rules were created.
> 
> Get outta here with that nonsense gun law analogy!!!  🤣🤣🤣


I smoke a lot of weed and have been known to occasionally get carried away with my reasoning. But hindsight being 20/20, I say fuck gun control. And this is some good ass weed I've been puffing.


----------



## lifter6973

Bro Bundy said:


> I dont see a problem with gay jokes as long as there funny


Exactly cuz its like I was discussing with someone the other day and was like you know @Bro Bundy is gay AF and they were like yeah but sometimes he is funny.


----------



## Achillesking

CJ said:


> His BFs dick or gay sex? No.
> 
> I could have done without the excessive neediness though.


You better then me brother


----------



## lifter6973

DwayneTheCockJohnson said:


> Looked like two dudes with beef throwing shit and hitting other people in the crossfire unnecessarily


TY for your input cock


----------



## Achillesking

silentlemon1011 said:


> View attachment 27054


Why? Just why are you so racist to my people


----------



## Bro Bundy

lifter6973 said:


> Exactly cuz its like I was discussing with someone the other day and was like you know @Bro Bundy is gay AF and they were like yeah but sometimes he is funny.


magas cant be gay


----------



## Achillesking

silentlemon1011 said:


> View attachment 27054


CJ come on man step in here we talking about treating each other better. And you just allow this racism ???


----------



## lifter6973

Achillesking said:


> Come on man honest question....it didn't never bother you when teddy would talk about his BF dick all the time


What bothered me most is he didnt show pictures.


----------



## lifter6973

CJ said:


> I agree.
> 
> If I recall correctly, I've seen him stick up for homosexuality many times in his various posts.
> 
> It's unfortunate that he's now questioned on it.


I talked to @RiR0 and he wants everyone to know he is not a homophobe. In fact, he told me he is a closet gay. I told him TMI.


----------



## Achillesking

lifter6973 said:


> What bothered me most is he didnt show pictures.


Amen


----------



## lifter6973

CJ said:


> His BFs dick or gay sex? No.
> 
> I could have done without the excessive neediness though.


Oh Shit. @CJ firing shots at Teddy.


----------



## eazy

Human_Backhoe said:


> I really don't think he was being homophobic.


he used to dance in a club.


----------



## Butch_C

I love all guys and gals (except for that @PZT guy, he threatened to report me if I report him) can't we all just get along? Let's concentrate all our anger on a shitty source and get it out of our systems.  Damnit I need to check my E2, I'm feeling all emotional.  😞


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Human_Backhoe said:


> This might me a unpopular opinion. I really don't think he was being homophobic.
> 
> He really has taken the time to try and help Teddy in his log. I would venture to say if he was actually homophobic he would not have taken the time to do this.
> 
> I think he was probably pushed to far and just flung the worst insults possible.
> 
> His problems with the pigeon were not based on sexuality.....
> 
> 
> Yeah homophobia shouldn't be tolerated, at the same time given the context and history.... I don't personally believe that's what it was.





Test_subject said:


> I agree with this. I know Rir0 pretty well and he has never struck me as a homophobic person.  I think he lost his temper and just typed the first insults that came to mind.
> 
> That’s not excusing what was said, but I don’t think it came from a place of bigotry.



Teddy would have never been mentioned at all but he saw the RiR0 and The Pigeon exchange and hopped in on chat yesterday morning. Teddy was slinging shit at RiR0 and then leaves, playing the “victim”. Again. We all know how sensitive Teddy is. 

Guys throw out the insults pretty easily but somehow can’t take them and run off crying. The last man standing is the one that gets punished. That’s how it always is.


----------



## Signsin1

Come on man.. Phoenix was trying to get SendO in his back pocket from the time he was made Moderator...lol


----------



## 1bigun11

silentlemon1011 said:


> View attachment 27054


Man, I prolly got some Greek heritage and if I do, I am offended by this.  We don't allow linking foods with ethnicity here.  Where the fuck are the mods when we need them. lol


----------



## CJ

1bigun11 said:


> Man, I prolly got some Greek heritage and if I do, I am offended by this.  We don't allow linking foods with ethnicity here.  Where the fuck are the mods when we need them. lol


I regularly eat Greek yogurt, so I'm not sure what to do!!!


----------



## silentlemon1011

CJ said:


> I regularly eat Greek yogurt, so I'm not sure what to do!!!



I should be banned


----------



## PZT

Achillesking said:


> I'm pretty perfect man. You literally can't say one bad thing about me. Not one


Had bout the 1” micro penis? Huh huh?


----------



## Achillesking

PZT said:


> Had bout the 1” micro penis? Huh huh?


It's perfect. My wife grew tired of big ones


----------



## lifter6973

Achillesking said:


> It's perfect. My wife grew tired of big ones


She didn't grow tired of me


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

lifter6973 said:


> She didn't grow tired of me



Wow. That’s really not nice. Can you please apologize to my friend @Achillesking


----------



## lifter6973

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Wow. That’s really not nice. Can you please apologize to my friend @Achillesking


Yes sir. @Achillesking, I am sorry I jizzed in your wife.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

lifter6973 said:


> Yes sir. @Achillesking, I am sorry I jizzed in your wife.



🤦‍♂️ Now that’s even worse. Can you please double apologize to my friend @Achillesking 

And I need to apologize to @Achillesking for my role in escalating this. I’m sorry.


----------



## Achillesking

I'll be leaving now


----------



## lifter6973

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> 🤦‍♂️ Now that’s even worse. Can you please double apologize to my friend @Achillesking
> 
> And I need to apologize to @Achillesking for my role in escalating this. I’m sorry.


@Achillesking, I double apologize for last night.


----------



## PZT

lifter6973 said:


> She didn't grow tired of me


2” ohhhhh wow


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Achillesking said:


> I'll be leaving now





lifter6973 said:


> @Achillesking, I double apologize for last night.



Ah geez. It really is super difficult being a mod. I’m dumbfounded on how to handle this. 

👍 Can’t you two get along 👍


----------



## PZT

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Ah geez. It really is super difficult being a mod. I’m dumbfounded on how to handle this.
> 
> 👍 Can’t you two get along 👍


Ban em both


----------



## Butch_C

PZT said:


> Ban em both


Clearly the only right move is to ban @Achillesking  but I love him too much so please don't send him away!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

PZT said:


> Ban em both





Butch_C said:


> Clearly the only right move is to ban @Achillesking  but I love him too much so please don't send him away!



Unfortunately, I received a report against @Achillesking so he gets a 3-day ban. No ban for @lifter6973 since nobody reported his posts and given the context I don’t see that he did anything wrong. 

No questions, no discussion. This is my decision.


----------



## JuiceTrain

You guys remember @xyokoma lol 

"I just wanna let you know...farewell" 
Hahaha that was @Joliver favorite 
"Who was that lady?" Hahaha


----------



## Butch_C

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Unfortunately, I received a report against @Achillesking so he gets a 3-day ban. No ban for @lifter6973 since nobody reported his posts and given the context I don’t see that he did anything wrong.
> 
> No questions, no discussion. This is my decision.


You Bastard! You are more useless than a flaccid phallus!


----------



## snake

I'm putting this out there for anyone who has an issue with another member. Hit me up on a PM and I'll see if we can help bring things to an understanding. 

I'm no mod and do not hand out bans but as a Vet, would be happy to help settle any matters. You don't want to come to me with a problem, it stays your problem. Don't air it out on the forum.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

snake said:


> I'm putting this out there for anyone who has an issue with another member. Hit me up on a PM and I'll see if we can help bring things to an understanding.
> 
> I'm no mod and do not hand out bans but as a Vet, would be happy to help settle any matters. You don't want to come to me with a problem, it stays your problem. Don't air it out on the forum.



Like an arbitrator. That’s reasonable.


----------



## Achillesking

I accept my ban for not having better control over my wife's private area. Once agin I proved that not only am I a failure as a man but also as a member of this cuntmunity. I'll take these 3 days to reflect on myself and find better and more productive  ways to participate here or at the very least I'll wipe off my wife after an alpha finishes on her stomach and or back


----------



## snake

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Like an arbitrator. That’s reasonable.


I'm good with that. LOL

Sometimes it's just a little misunderstanding that go south quick and guns get drawn. Hit the rewind and see where it all went south and there's a good chance the two parties can see what caused the blow up, or at a minimum, agree to RESPECTFULLY disagree.


----------



## Trendkill

Achillesking said:


> I accept my ban for not having better control over my wife's private area. Once agin I proved that not only am I a failure as a man but also as a member of this cuntmunity. I'll take these 3 days to reflect on myself and find better and more productive  ways to participate here or at the very least I'll wipe off my wife after an alpha finishes on her stomach and or back


Screw that.  Use the time to work on your pathetic excuse for a bench press.  You're wife is sleeping around cause she wants a strong man.  Not some weakling that can't bench 600 yet.


----------



## Achillesking

I accept this


----------



## Butch_C

snake said:


> I'm putting this out there for anyone who has an issue with another member. Hit me up on a PM and I'll see if we can help bring things to an understanding.
> 
> I'm no mod and do not hand out bans but as a Vet, would be happy to help settle any matters. You don't want to come to me with a problem, it stays your problem. Don't air it out on the forum.


I have tried doing it right on a few threads. 1 of the 2 parties normally agree and the other can't make themselves stop. That is how I earned the Moniker "Pony Boy".  I have always been one to try and "fix" things. Maybe you as a Veteran member will have better luck!


----------



## PZT

snake said:


> I'm putting this out there for anyone who has an issue with another member. Hit me up on a PM and I'll see if we can help bring things to an understanding.
> 
> I'm no mod and do not hand out bans but as a Vet, would be happy to help settle any matters. You don't want to come to me with a problem, it stays your problem. Don't air it out on the forum.


I need a handicap death match with today & Yano for disrespecting a delicacy such a Takis.


----------



## eazy

PZT said:


> I need a handicap death match with today & Yano for disrespecting a delicacy such a Takis.


dance off would be better.


----------



## PZT

eazy said:


> dance off would be better.
> 
> View attachment 27066


I’m the guy leaning side to side in the back lol


----------



## Signsin1

eazy said:


> dance off would be better.
> 
> View attachment 27066


Id lose everytime unless the dice roll move brings a lot of points




e dice rooll


----------



## Yano

eazy said:


> dance off would be better.
> 
> View attachment 27066


Oh hell yeah , I'm down !! My shits famous


----------



## silentlemon1011

PZT said:


> I need a handicap death match with today & Yano for disrespecting a delicacy such a Takis.



Doritos are better


----------



## Trendkill

silentlemon1011 said:


> Doritos are better


Ya'll better calm this shit down before someone gets banned.  Everybody teaming up on @PZT due to his snacking preference.  This is some next level shit.  Knock it off or I'm reporting everyone.


----------



## CJ

silentlemon1011 said:


> Doritos are better


Agreed. 

Yeah, I said it!!!


----------



## Test_subject

silentlemon1011 said:


> Doritos are better


----------



## silentlemon1011

Test_subject said:


> View attachment 27071


Takis is white trash doritos

I said it


----------



## Trendkill

silentlemon1011 said:


> Takis is white trash doritos
> 
> I said it


This is the most snackophobic comment I've ever read.  How dare you!


----------



## 1bigun11

snake said:


> I'm putting this out there for anyone who has an issue with another member. Hit me up on a PM and I'll see if we can help bring things to an understanding.
> 
> I'm no mod and do not hand out bans but as a Vet, would be happy to help settle any matters. You don't want to come to me with a problem, it stays your problem. Don't air it out on the forum.



This is all well and good for snake.  But I am old and I have earned the right to be grouchy.  If you have an issue with another member, as far as I'm concerned I really don't care. Go fuck yourself with a cactus and piss off.

Thank you.


----------



## DEADlifter

Takis and Doritos are the snacks of the unwashed masses. Hot Fries!


----------



## Send0

Man, 4 more pages.. I don't have time to read all that so just fast forwarded to the end. I'm glad I did, and see we're now talking about dance offs, Takis, and fucking cactuses. This is what UG is really about.

BTW, cactus fucking isn't actually that bad. After you fuck cactuses for a while your dick, or butthole if that's your thing, gets a nice leathery callous and it doesn't hurt anymore.

Or so I hear, I definitely don't know from experience or anything like that. 😳


----------



## Yano

Send0 said:


> Man, 4 more pages.. I don't have time to read all that so just fast forwarded to the end. I'm glad I did, and see we're now talking about dance offs, Takis, and fucking cactuses. This is what UG is really about.
> 
> BTW, cactus fucking isn't actually that bad. After you fuck cactuses for a while your dick, or butthole if that's your thing, gets a nice leathery callous and it doesn't hurt anymore.
> 
> Or so I hear, I definitely don't know from experience or anything like that. 😳


Holy shit I can't wait to see the look on some ones face in traffic when I shake a fist out the window and holler .....

 *CACTUS FUCKER !!!!*


----------



## Send0

Yano said:


> Holy shit I can't wait to see the look on some ones face in traffic when I shake a fist out the window and holler .....
> 
> *CACTUS FUCKER !!!!*


I just spit out coffee on my work laptop from laughing. You asshole! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Trendkill

DEADlifter said:


> Takis and Doritos are the snacks of the unwashed masses. Hot Fries!
> 
> View attachment 27072


Enough is enough.  @DEADlifter, @silentlemon1011, @Yano, @PZT please reach out to @snake immediately and put an end to this nonsense.  We cannot have the board go through something like this again.


----------



## Test_subject

Trendkill said:


> Enough is enough.  @DEADlifter, @silentlemon1011, @Yano, @PZT please reach out to @snake immediately and put an end to this nonsense.  We cannot have the board go through something like this again.


Miss Vickie’s > all

Fight me.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Enough is enough.  @DEADlifter, @silentlemon1011, @Yano, @PZT please reach out to @snake immediately and put an end to this nonsense.  We cannot have the board go through something like this again.


Honest to God , until I googled it I thought Takis were some kind of sushi ,, I had no freaking clue


----------



## Achillesking

I don't eat chips because I'm not a fat fuckin slob


----------



## Iron1

DEADlifter said:


> Takis and Doritos are the snacks of the unwashed masses. Hot Fries!
> 
> View attachment 27072



Gotta love the sleeper hits. Andy Capp's also has a BBQ fries that are great.

These and the OG, no longer available Famous Amos cookies are a couple of snacks that too many folks sleep on.


----------



## Trendkill

Test_subject said:


> Miss Vickie’s > all
> 
> Fight me.


I'm reporting this entire group.  The harshness and outright personal attacks are in clear violation of the rules.  These men are entitled to their opinions no matter how naive and uninformed they may be!

You can all fuck off.  Takis are superior and this comes from a life long Doritos consuming individual.


----------



## Yano

Achillesking said:


> I don't eat chips because I'm not a fat fuckin slob


----------



## Send0

Yano said:


> Honest to God , until I googled it I thought Takis were some kind of sushi ,, I had no freaking clue


In all seriousness, I do love Takis. I haven't had them in forever, and see they've come out with new flavors.

The original flavor is so damn good. I might get a little crazy on Friday and try whatever flavor those new blue Takis are 🤤


----------



## Trendkill

Iron1 said:


> Gotta love the sleeper hits. Andy Capp's also has a BBQ fries that are great.
> 
> These and the OG, no longer available Famous Amos cookies are a couple of snacks that too many folks sleep on.


Formerly available only in the Pacific Northwest these were my go to back in the day.  Artificial everything and I didn't care.


----------



## CJ

Trendkill said:


> I'm reporting this entire group.  The harshness and outright personal attacks are in clear violation of the rules.  These men are entitled to their opinions no matter how naive and uninformed they may be!
> 
> You can all fuck off.  Takis are superior and this comes from a life long Doritos consuming individual.


Takis hurt my mouth and make me shit burning oil.


----------



## Send0

Trendkill said:


> Formerly available only in the Pacific Northwest these were my go to back in the day.  Artificial everything and I didn't care.
> View attachment 27075


But at least it's gluten free!


----------



## beefnewton

🎤
⬇️


----------



## Send0

beefnewton said:


> View attachment 27076
> 
> 
> 🎤
> ⬇️


I will eat the hell out of those too.

Get a lemon and squeeze a little over top of them. Thank me later


----------



## snake

1bigun11 said:


> This is all well and good for snake.  But I am old and I have earned the right to be grouchy.  If you have an issue with another member, as far as I'm concerned I really don't care. Go fuck yourself with a cactus and piss off.
> 
> Thank you.


Hey I think we're close in age. Don't let my good looks fool you. Lol


----------



## silentlemon1011

@Test_subject 
Miss Vickies is the fucking truth
Salt n Vinegar


----------



## Iron1

I just want some damned ketchup chips in my area...


----------



## Test_subject

Send0 said:


> In all seriousness, I do love Takis. I haven't had them in forever, and see they've come out with new flavors.
> 
> The original flavor is so damn good. I might get a little crazy on Friday and try whatever flavor those new blue Takis are 🤤


The blue ones are not good. Fuego or GTFO. 

The Big Mix Fuego are the best but they’re Mexico only.


----------



## Trendkill

CJ said:


> Takis hurt my mouth and make me shit burning oil.


Funny cause that's exactly what the design specifications were for the product.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Iron1 said:


> I just want some damned ketchup chips in my area...



Standard fare up here in snow mexico


----------



## Trendkill

silentlemon1011 said:


> Standard fare up here in snow mexico


You guys also have ketchup as an option at Subway.  What deviant puts ketchup on a sandwich?


----------



## Test_subject

Trendkill said:


> You guys also have ketchup as an option at Subway.  What deviant puts ketchup on a sandwich?


I’d honestly punch someone in the C series of vertebrae if I saw them order ketchup on a sub.


----------



## Trendkill

Test_subject said:


> I’d honestly punch someone in the C series of vertebrae if I saw them get ketchup on a sub.


This is really the only appropriate response.


----------



## Yano

At least buy chips from some where that grows potatoes








						FOX FAMILY POTATO CHIPS, INC.
					

Available in FIVE Mouthwatering Flavors!



					www.foxfamilychips.com


----------



## Test_subject

Yano said:


> At least buy chips from some where that grows potatoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOX FAMILY POTATO CHIPS, INC.
> 
> 
> Available in FIVE Mouthwatering Flavors!
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxfamilychips.com


Sour Cream and Onion should be renamed “Vomit and Sadness”.


----------



## Iron1

silentlemon1011 said:


> Standard fare up here in snow mexico



My wife knows I love them and will order some online from up there as a special Christmas gift. It's a travesty to have fuggin chips shipped in from CAN...

I guess they failed pretty badly in the American market. 

Ketchup on French fries? 
America: "Can't eat fries without it, an American classic!"

Ketchup on the same fuggin fried potato but flat?
America: "Ick no, I am scared and confused!"


----------



## Trendkill

Test_subject said:


> Sour Cream and Onion should be renamed “Vomit and Sadness”.


That's why they came out with sour cream and cheddar.  Far superior.


----------



## Trendkill

Trendkill said:


> That's why they came out with sour cream and cheddar.  Far superior.


why have one form of artificial dairy flavor when you can have two?


----------



## Yano

I'm a pretty simple snacker If i'm going to completely say fuck it and buy a bag of snacks ....... oooh yeah.


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> I'm a pretty simple snacker If i'm going to completely say fuck it and buy a bag of snacks ....... oooh yeah.
> View attachment 27077


Lines are being drawn.  @Yano and @beefnewton are clearly aligned on the fried porkskins.  You Takis and Doritos boys better get it together.


----------



## Test_subject

Yano said:


> I'm a pretty simple snacker If i'm going to completely say fuck it and buy a bag of snacks ....... oooh yeah.
> View attachment 27077


I’m with you on these Yano. The wife makes home made ones with bits of meat still on them.


----------



## Yano

Test_subject said:


> I’m with you on these Yano. The wife makes home made ones with bits of meat still on them.


----------



## Slabiathan

Trendkill said:


> Lines are being drawn.  @Yano and @beefnewton are clearly aligned on the fried porkskins.  You Takis and Doritos boys better get it together.


Who new snacks could be so divisive.


----------



## Trendkill

Test_subject said:


> I’m with you on these Yano. The wife makes home made ones with bits of meat still on them.


@Test_subject shows his true colors.  Takis and doritos must unite.


----------



## Trendkill

Trendkill said:


> @Test_subject shows his true colors.  Takis and doritos must unite.


I"m not sure where @Iron1 is going to fit into this conflict.  Pork skins are obviously pork skins.  Takis and Doritos are both corn based with no ketchup option.  Ketchup potato chips stand on their own.  The Ralph Nader of this particular debate.


----------



## Send0

Yano said:


> I'm a pretty simple snacker If i'm going to completely say fuck it and buy a bag of snacks ....... oooh yeah.
> View attachment 27077


Like I told someone else here... Get a lemon and squeeze a little over top of those fuckers. Soooo good. Thank me later


----------



## Slabiathan

I'm appalled and triggered that no one addressed the non consenting plant fucking a few pages back. Photosynthesis does not mean yes! Plant rape culture is incredibly problematic, bruh.


----------



## Trendkill

Send0 said:


> Like I told someone else here... Get a lemon and squeeze a little over top of those fuckers. Soooo good. Thank me later


@silentlemon1011 is on the Takis/Doritos side of this conflict.

Oh you meant an actual lemon.  I see.


----------



## Trendkill

Slabiathan said:


> I'm appalled and triggered that no one addressed the non consenting plant fucking a few pages back. Photosynthesis does not mean yes! Plant rape culture is incredibly problematic, bruh.


AND it was a post from one of the mods!  WTF!


----------



## Send0

Trendkill said:


> @silentlemon1011 is on the Takis/Doritos side of this conflict.
> 
> Oh you meant an actual lemon.  I see.


Yes... Do not squeeze a eyebrow-less, rapey looking, neanderthal of a man over pork skins. That is not delicious.....

Do not ask me how I know.


----------



## Slabiathan

Trendkill said:


> AND it was a post from one of the mods!  WTF!


What kind of example is that for us to follow! I'm Slab and I speak for the Plants! 🌿 🌿 🌿 
Then this snack war just to sweep it under the rug. @Joliver was right this is a psy- ops.


----------



## Trendkill

Slabiathan said:


> I'm appalled and triggered that no one addressed the non consenting plant fucking a few pages back. Photosynthesis does not mean yes! Plant rape culture is incredibly problematic, bruh.


Everything is fluid now.  Maybe the accused plant fucker identified as a cactus before fucking the cactus?


----------



## Trendkill

Send0 said:


> Yes... Do not squeeze a eyebrow-less, rapey looking, neanderthal of a man over pork skins. That is not delicious.....
> 
> Do not ask me how I know.


This would have resulted in a ban yesterday.....

Just sayin....


----------



## TODAY

Test_subject said:


> Miss Vickie’s > all
> 
> Fight me.


Take your piss chips back to whatever Canadian dumpster birthed you.


----------



## Send0

Slabiathan said:


> I'm appalled and triggered that no one addressed the non consenting plant fucking a few pages back. Photosynthesis does not mean yes! Plant rape culture is incredibly problematic, bruh..





Trendkill said:


> AND it was a post from one of the mods!  WTF!


I fucked up..  I'll go back to the emo hidey hole I was hiding in as a form of self punishment.

I'll do better. 😞


----------



## Yano

Slabiathan said:


> I'm appalled and triggered that no one addressed the non consenting plant fucking a few pages back. Photosynthesis does not mean yes! Plant rape culture is incredibly problematic, bruh.


Worked out ok for Princess PEACH - fixed it     🔥


----------



## Trendkill

Slabiathan said:


> What kind of example is that for us to follow! I'm Slab and I speak for the Plants! 🌿 🌿 🌿
> Then this snack war just to sweep it under the rug. @Joliver was right this is a psy- ops.


Jol and Slab 2024

#MakeAmericaCaneAgain
#SavetheCacti


----------



## Yano

Yano said:


> Worked out ok for Princess Zelda    🔥
> 
> View attachment 27078


well that came out larger than expected haaaahahah


----------



## Send0

Trendkill said:


> Everything is fluid now.  Maybe the accused plant fucker identified as a cactus before fucking the cactus?


Unfortunately I did not identify as a cactus. I just had my way with as many cactuses....or is it cacti 🤔, as possible without even considering their feelings.


----------



## Send0

Yano said:


> well that came out larger than expected haaaahahah


That's princess peach sir... also those titties are sad titties, so smol, very petite.


----------



## Yano

Send0 said:


> Unfortunately I did not identify as a cactus. I just had my way with as many cactuses....or is it cacti 🤔, as possible without even considering their feelings.


Which fucks me up right ,,, Cacti ,, Octopi ... but I go the fucking store to buy solo cups and the package says ,, Plastics Cups .... why not Plasti Cupi   shit pisses me off I tell ya


----------



## Send0

Trendkill said:


> This would have resulted in a ban yesterday.....
> 
> Just sayin....


Nah, @silentlemon1011 knows this is my way of showing affection. You should see how he reciprocates 😢


----------



## Yano

Send0 said:


> That's princess peach sir... also those titties are sad titties, so smol, very petite.


fixed it !


----------



## Slabiathan

Send0 said:


> Unfortunately I did not identify as a cactus. I just had my way with as many cactuses....or is it cacti 🤔, as possible without even considering their feelings.


Then you have the gull to brag of your crimes!! I will see that you are brought before The Flora tribunal!!


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> Which fucks me up right ,,, Cacti ,, Octopi ... but I go the fucking store to buy solo cups and the package says ,, Plastics Cups .... why not Plasti Cupi   shit pisses me off I tell ya


The bigger problem occurs when the alumni cacti farming association hosts their annual octopi cook out while the biologists are hosting the fungi nuceli analysis convention.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Send0 said:


> Yes... Do not squeeze a eyebrow-less, rapey looking, neanderthal of a man over pork skins. That is not delicious.....
> 
> Do not ask me how I know.





Trendkill said:


> This would have resulted in a ban yesterday.....
> 
> Just sayin....



I mean
Hes technically not incorrect in his description to be fair


----------



## Trendkill

silentlemon1011 said:


> I mean
> Hes technically not incorrect in his description to be fair


This is giving me insights into how to insult other members without incurring a ban.....


----------



## Bro Bundy

Yano said:


> Oh hell yeah , I'm down !! My shits famous
> View attachment 27070


Fredrick Stubbs


----------



## Send0

Trendkill said:


> This is giving me insights into how to insult other members without incurring a ban.....


Thing is I didn't come up with it. He is the one that actually self described himself one day.

I thought it was hilarious and started using it affectionately, because even rapey neanderthals need to know they are loved and appreciated, like the unique and precious unicorns that they are.


----------



## 1bigun11

snake said:


> Hey I think we're close in age. Don't let my good looks fool you. Lol


You’re good looking because you’re Italian. Meanwhile we Irish are cursed in every way. Lol


----------



## Test_subject

TODAY said:


> Take your piss chips back to whatever Canadian dumpster birthed you.


You fucker!  I’ll shit in your Takis.


----------



## Takis

Test_subject said:


> You fucker!  I’ll shit in your Takis.


😢


----------



## Send0

Test_subject said:


> You fucker!  I’ll shit in your Takis.


Hey hey hey.. why are you attacking our members sir?

@Takis you okay bro.


----------



## Takis

Send0 said:


> Hey hey hey.. why are you attacking our members sir?
> 
> @Takis you okay bro.


I am clearly delicious, and did not deserve that. 😢


----------



## Takis

I may be willing to forgive everyone, if they will just put me in their mouths, swallow my delicious flavor stick, and look up into my eyes and tell me how good I taste.


----------



## Achillesking

Yano said:


> well that came out larger than expected haaaahahah


First off you son of a bitch that isn't my queen that's that dirty little slut bitch peaches don't you dare speak I'll of Zelda


----------



## Send0

Takis said:


> I may be willing to forgive everyone, if they will just put me in their mouths, swallow my delicious flavor stick, and look up into my eyes and tell me how good I taste.


Welcome to UG BTW.. why don't you start an intro thread and let the forum know little bit about you, and your goals.


----------



## 1bigun11

Send0 said:


> Welcome to UG BTW.. why don't you start an intro thread and let the forum know little bit about you, and your goals.


Oh my god, here we go again….lol


----------



## CJ

Trendkill said:


> @Test_subject shows his true colors.  Takis and doritos must unite.


This is some Game Of Thrones shit!!!


----------



## Test_subject

Takis said:


> I may be willing to forgive everyone, if they will just put me in their mouths, swallow my delicious flavor stick, and look up into my eyes and tell me how good I taste.


Your guacamole flavour can fuck all the way off bro.

It tastes like Bhopal dirt.


----------



## Takis

CJ said:


> This is some Game Of Thrones shit!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 27085


It's true. Doritos has formed an alliance with me, the master of maize... breaker of corn, to take down the house of Ruffles. Rumor is that Ruffles has added the powerful clan of Zapps to their ranks.


----------



## Takis

Test_subject said:


> Your guacamole flavour can fuck all the way off bro.
> 
> It tastes like Bhopal dirt.


So I see you enjoy eating ass. Good man


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Yano said:


>



I no longer believe you are Ukrainian.  That or you have turned you back on you roots. My son, come back to the light! 

Pocherevyna!




Cured Pork belly long fried in its own rendered fat.

If I'm gonna do it. I will go all the way.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

I seriously can't believe I read 5 pages of this.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Human_Backhoe said:


> I no longer believe you are Ukrainian.  That or you have turned you back on you roots. My son, come back to the light!
> 
> Pocherevyna!
> 
> View attachment 27087
> 
> 
> Cured Pork belly long fried in its own rendered fat.
> 
> If I'm gonna do it. I will go all the way.



This a staple after a long day in the fields.  The prize of the Slavic farmer.  Before the wall fell this was the most expensive thing you could buy per lb as it's caloric density is unmatched. Pure pork fat came in second.


----------



## Trendkill

CJ said:


> This is some Game Of Thrones shit!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 27085


More like game of gnomes with this bunch.


----------



## Yano

Human_Backhoe said:


> This a staple after a long day in the fields.  The prize of the Slavic farmer.  Before the wall fell this was the most expensive thing you could buy per lb as it's caloric density is unmatched. Pure pork fat came in second.


Shpundra - pork stewed in beet kvass with beet roots and onions soo fucking good.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Yano said:


> Shpundra - pork stewed in beet kvass with beet roots and onions soo fucking good.
> 
> View attachment 27088



Svettchknen knedle

Plum dumplings!


----------



## Yano

And Kulesh !!! The food of warriors right there baby !! the marching dish

Copious amounts of bacon millet potatoes onions carrots eggs holy fuck


----------



## Yano

what few recipes Babushka actually wrote down or my mother got from her ,, I can try and try and try but no matter what ,,, It just doesnt taste like the memories.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Human_Backhoe said:


> Svettchknen knedle
> 
> Plum dumplings!



was originally German

EDIT
sorry
Austrian


----------



## Slabiathan

Love some Borscht! My buddy gave me a recipe from his family and it is fire!


----------



## Human_Backhoe

silentlemon1011 said:


> was originally German
> 
> EDIT
> sorry
> Austrian



Perfected by the Polish lol


----------



## Bro Bundy

whos gonna lick my post workout russian nut sack tonite?


----------



## silentlemon1011

Human_Backhoe said:


> Perfected by the Polish lol



Didnt say it wasnt
Juat saying
Thats like saying Chinese food is American

Wr all know actually Chinese food is complete fucking trash.

America made it amazing

Doesnt mean we renamed it American food and took credit


----------



## Bro Bundy

silentlemon1011 said:


> Didnt say it wasnt
> Juat saying
> Thats like saying Chinese food is American
> 
> Wr all know actually Chinese food is complete fucking trash.
> 
> America made it amazing
> 
> Doesnt mean we renamed it American food and took credit


will it be you?


----------



## Bro Bundy

Human_Backhoe said:


> Perfected by the Polish lol


or you?


----------



## silentlemon1011

Bro Bundy said:


> whos gonna lick my post workout russian nut sack tonite?



Hard pass
I took like 4 scoops of Russian PWO once and had a heart attack
Dont know if ill survive a 2nd one
Do appreciate the offer tho


----------



## Bro Bundy

silentlemon1011 said:


> Hard pass
> I took like 4 scoops of Russian PWO once and had a heart attack
> Dont know if ill survive a 2nd one
> Do appreciate the offer tho


i see being yellow a long time in your future


----------



## beefnewton

Yano said:


> Shpundra - pork stewed in beet kvass with beet roots and onions soo fucking good.
> 
> View attachment 27088


----------



## Bro Bundy

im a sexual board predator


----------



## DEADlifter

Slabiathan said:


> I'm appalled and triggered that no one addressed the non consenting plant fucking a few pages back. Photosynthesis does not mean yes! Plant rape culture is incredibly problematic, bruh.


Halloween is coming. Hide your pumpkins. I am like a creepier Kai Greene


----------



## Slabiathan

DEADlifter said:


> Halloween is coming. Hide your pumpkins. I am like a creepier Kai Greene


The jig is up! I see what is going on here! This forum is just a front for an underground plant fucking ring! "Max effort" is code for fucking hibiscus I bet! I will decipher the code! I'm watching you guys! 🌿 👀 🌿


----------



## lifter6973

WTF Man. I just went through 5 pages and no drama?!!!
Fuck all of you right in your ass!
🖕


----------



## Takis

How quickly I've been forgotten... yet whenever we're alone together, each of you tell me there's nothing else that can satisfy your primal urges, as you seductively lick off my latino "spice" that I've painted your lips with.

I am not just a play thing to satisfy your momentary needs. 😢


----------



## Send0

Takis said:


> How quickly I've been forgotten... yet whenever we're alone together, each of you tell me there's nothing else that can satisfy your primal urges, as you seductively lick off my latino "spice" that I've painted your lips with.
> 
> I am not just a play thing to satisfy your momentary needs. 😢


They'll come around brother... bulk season is just around the corner. They'll remember soon enough why they can't quit you 😢


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Just fucked of my deficit for some takis. I hope you fuckers are happy


----------



## Slabiathan

Takis said:


> How quickly I've been forgotten... yet whenever we're alone together, each of you tell me there's nothing else that can satisfy your primal urges, as you seductively lick off my latino "spice" that I've painted your lips with.
> 
> I am not just a play thing to satisfy your momentary needs. 😢


It's not you, it's me. I'm far too fat to be with you everyday. Maybe one day we can meet again but for now I have to work on my self.


----------



## Takis

Slabiathan said:


> It's not you, it's me. I'm far too fat to be with you everyday. Maybe one day we can meet again but for now I have to work on my self.


Baby, I love you for the man you are on the inside... Not the man you are on the outside.

Now close your eyes and put me in your mouth.

Shhhhh... just let it happen. 🤤


----------



## Takis

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Just fucked of my deficit for some takis. I hope you fuckers are happy


I love seeing you covered in my essence. Something about it that just makes me want to pick you down and have my way with you until there's nothing left but the sound of my mylar bag crinkling.

Something about completely emptying myself satisfies me like nothing else.

It's okay to be bad, we don't have to tell anyone.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Takis said:


> Baby, I love you for the man you are on the inside... Not the man you are on the outside.
> 
> Now close your eyes and put me in your mouth.
> 
> Shhhhh... just let it happen. 🤤



@Send0 @CJ 

This member has the best post to positive reaction score in history on ugbb. 

He deserves not only senior member status but his own tag line. 

Please see this happens asap.


----------



## Send0

Human_Backhoe said:


> @Send0 @CJ
> 
> This member has the best post to positive reaction score in history on ugbb.
> 
> He deserves not only senior member status but his own tag line.
> 
> Please see this happens asap.


I wonder who this member could be. 🤔

Whoever it is; they aren't the hero we deserve, but they are the hero we need right now.

@Joliver is this you good buddy?


----------



## Yano

Slabiathan said:


> Love some Borscht! My buddy gave me a recipe from his family and it is fire!


Which kind ? red or green ? I like both to be honest the green is bright and has a tangy thing going on some times almost lemonish depending on what you use to make it. Serve that up with some fresh sour cream and chopped dill ... big chunk of black bread and a plate of pickles n radishes on the side ,,,  OMG I might need a cold shower .... 🥵


----------



## Btcowboy

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Just fucked of my deficit for some takis. I hope you fuckers are happy


Haha I did that the other day too... made the wife and kid eat up what was left... evil stuff. Will save Takis for meet day lol


----------



## Slabiathan

Btcowboy said:


> Haha I did that the other day too... made the wife and kid eat up what was left... evil stuff. Will save Takis for meet day lol


Same for meet day!


----------



## Slabiathan

Yano said:


> Which kind ? red or green ? I like both to be honest the green is bright and has a tangy thing going on some times almost lemonish depending on what you use to make it. Serve that up with some fresh sour cream and chopped dill ... big chunk of black bread and a plate of pickles n radishes on the side ,,,  OMG I might need a cold shower .... 🥵
> View attachment 27092


I've only had the red type! I'll look up some green recipes!


----------



## Yano

Slabiathan said:


> Same for meet day!


in all reality meet day diet for me is gonna most likely be a 6 pack of gatorade , a bag of bagels a jar of grape jelly bunch of bananas and i'll butterfly an grill a couple of chicken breasts with just a bit of salt n pepper real lightly so im not burping charcoal at all ... nothing I don't normally eat.

I don't wanna get stupid and shove like Burger King n shit down my neck all gung ho as fuck and end up shitting my pants mid squat.


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> in all reality meet day diet for me is gonna most likely be a 6 pack of gatorade , a bag of bagels a jar of grape jelly bunch of bananas and i'll butterfly an grill a couple of chicken breasts with just a bit of salt n pepper real lightly so im not burping charcoal at all ... nothing I don't normally eat.
> 
> I don't wanna get stupid and shove like Burger King n shit down my neck all gung ho as fuck and end up shitting my pants mid squat.


I hammered back so much food the day before my meet. I weighed in at 228, meet weighed in 242, 14lbs in  24hrs lol.... went to a restaurant for a full meal every 2hrs until 9pm. So meet day didnt eat much.

Meet day had a big breakfast, then ate beef jerky, pop tarts, sour skittles, m&ms, and halo lol all day


----------



## Slabiathan

Yano said:


> in all reality meet day diet for me is gonna most likely be a 6 pack of gatorade , a bag of bagels a jar of grape jelly bunch of bananas and i'll butterfly an grill a couple of chicken breasts with just a bit of salt n pepper real lightly so im not burping charcoal at all ... nothing I don't normally eat.
> 
> I don't wanna get stupid and shove like Burger King n shit down my neck all gung ho as fuck and end up shitting my pants mid squat.


Oh yeah!! I'm not gonna go crazy! Some pbjs/ham sandwiches, takis or Doritos( I'm a double agent) Gatorade, energy drinks, some humapo. I know these won't mess up the stomach. My wife and I are going to find a date spot near by for after the meet.


----------



## Yano

Btcowboy said:


> I hammered back so much food the day before my meet. I weighed in at 228, meet weighed in 242, 14lbs in  24hrs lol.... went to a restaurant for a full meal every 2hrs until 9pm. So meet day didnt eat much.
> 
> Meet day had a big breakfast, then ate beef jerky, pop tarts, sour skittles, m&ms, and halo lol all day


We had a playoff game in Mass one year and the team bus stops at IHOP. Guys were ordering all kinds of crazy shit and using all these weird sauces and toppings like kids. 

I just sat there with my coffee n toast n eggs n bacon watching n laughing. I never really ate any of that super sweet stuff or weird combos any way. 

Mid way through the 1st quarter at least 4 guys were holding their guts wishing they were dead , one poor fucker puked his head off on the sideline. 

I was still watching and laughing  👍 

That was all the food lesson I needed haaaaahah. I try to just eat what I always eat before the big game so to speak.


----------



## Slabiathan

Should I maintain the deficit the day before the meet or should I eat at maintenence with quality food?


----------



## Btcowboy

Slabiathan said:


> Should I maintain the deficit the day before the meet or should I eat at maintenence with quality food?


Make sure you are under or at weight for weigh in (typically day before if 24hr weigh in) then eat.


----------



## Slabiathan

I'll still be in the SWH I'm sure. I'll have to check what I need to be the day off.


----------



## Btcowboy

Slabiathan said:


> I'll still be in the SWH I'm sure. I'll have to check what I need to be the day off.


Yeah was just thinking that so wont matter... eat so you have the energy to lift heavy and go all day


----------



## Slabiathan

Btcowboy said:


> Yeah was just thinking that so wont matter... eat so you have the energy to lift heavy and go all day


Will do!


----------



## Joliver

Send0 said:


> I wonder who this member could be. 🤔
> 
> Whoever it is; they aren't the hero we deserve, but they are the hero we need right now.
> 
> @Joliver is this you good buddy?



Negative ghost rider. Can confirm it is not me or any member of my degenerate family. Including that sloot @Jaya Oliviere ....who recently came down with the clap. I'll be posting her GoFundMe shortly.


----------



## lifter6973

Joliver said:


> Negative ghost rider. Can confirm it is not me or any member of my degenerate family. Including that sloot @Jaya Oliviere ....who recently came down with the clap. I'll be posting her GoFundMe shortly.


----------



## Trendkill

DEADlifter said:


> Halloween is coming. Hide your pumpkins. I am like a creepier Kai Greene


How is this possible?


----------



## Trendkill

Slabiathan said:


> Should I maintain the deficit the day before the meet or should I eat at maintenence with quality food?


I would eat good food a maintenance or maybe slightly higher just before the meet.  You'll expend a lot of energy during a meet between all the warm ups, max attempts and general nervous energy.


----------



## Slabiathan

Trendkill said:


> I would eat good food a maintenance or maybe slightly higher just before the meet.  You'll expend a lot of energy during a meet between all the warm ups, max attempts and general nervous energy.


You got it!


----------



## PZT

silentlemon1011 said:


> Doritos are better


Wanna chair shot bish?!?!


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> Ya'll better calm this shit down before someone gets banned.  Everybody teaming up on @PZT due to his snacking preference.  This is some next level shit.  Knock it off or I'm reporting everyone.


True friend here


----------



## PZT

CJ said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Yeah, I said it!!!


Yep, stunner for you, all day


----------



## PZT

silentlemon1011 said:


> Takis is white trash doritos
> 
> I said it


Try staying silent lemon juice in your eyes, hoe


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> This is the most snackophobic comment I've ever read.  How dare you!


It’s out right racist ffs


----------



## PZT

DEADlifter said:


> Takis and Doritos are the snacks of the unwashed masses. Hot Fries!
> 
> View attachment 27072


No e will ever take you serious on UG after this


----------



## PZT

Test_subject said:


> Miss Vickie’s > all
> 
> Fight me.


Don’t bring your sweet mother into this mfker!


----------



## PZT

Achillesking said:


> I don't eat chips because I'm not a fat fuckin slob


Soooooo the truth comes out. Don’t blame this on being drunk at a later date


----------



## PZT

CJ said:


> Takis hurt my mouth and make me shit burning oil.


Gotta micro dose brah


----------



## Achillesking

PZT said:


> Soooooo the truth comes out. Don’t blame this on being drunk at a later date


Don't drink either because I already think im the toughest white dude Ever


----------



## PZT

Test_subject said:


> The blue ones are not good. Fuego or GTFO.
> 
> The Big Mix Fuego are the best but they’re Mexico only.


Naw I got em in Texas but facts Jack


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> You guys also have ketchup as an option at Subway.  What deviant puts ketchup on a sandwich?


I just realized Texas subways don’t have ketchup lol


----------



## PZT

Achillesking said:


> Don't drink either because I already think im the toughest white dude Ever


Oh throwing in you are hire so you get away with calling me white trash 🥲🥲🥲


----------



## PZT

Test_subject said:


> You fucker!  I’ll shit in your Takis.


Make a move fkhead!!!!!!


----------



## PZT

Takis said:


> I may be willing to forgive everyone, if they will just put me in their mouths, swallow my delicious flavor stick, and look up into my eyes and tell me how good I taste.


Ohhhhhhh you tasty lil bish


----------



## PZT

Takis said:


> How quickly I've been forgotten... yet whenever we're alone together, each of you tell me there's nothing else that can satisfy your primal urges, as you seductively lick off my latino "spice" that I've painted your lips with.
> 
> I am not just a play thing to satisfy your momentary needs. 😢


I’m loyal, baby


----------



## PZT

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Just fucked of my deficit for some takis. I hope you fuckers are happy


My brother lol


----------



## PZT

Only thread I caught back up on after missing more than 1 page lol.


----------



## Send0

CJ said:


> Takis hurt my mouth and make me shit burning oil.


But you also think mayonnaise is spicy. No one takes your opinion on this seriously. 🙄


----------



## Bro Bundy

Send0 said:


> But you also think mayonnaise is spicy. No one takes your opinion on this seriously. 🙄


Chipotle mayo is good shit


----------



## Takis

CJ said:


> Takis hurt my mouth and make me shit burning oil.


That's your fault for not using our safe word. You know I'd never hurt you on purpose...


----------



## Finleyy

i'm a newbie, and really appreciate this !!!!


----------



## MisterSuperGod

Send0 said:


> I wonder who this member could be. 🤔
> 
> Whoever it is; they aren't the hero we deserve, but they are the hero we need right now.
> 
> @Joliver is this you good buddy?



We can have multiple accounts here?
Chad Sexington and Jerked Beef will be here tomorrow!


----------



## FlyingPapaya

PZT said:


> I need a handicap death match with today & Yano for disrespecting a delicacy such a Takis.


Takis suck


----------



## PZT

FlyingPapaya said:


> Takis suck


I hope you have takis shots without eating them


----------



## Butch_C

Doritos>Takis


----------



## FlyingPapaya

PZT said:


> I hope you have takis shots without eating them


I'm too good for takis


----------



## PZT

Butch_C said:


> Doritos>Takis


Banned


----------



## Butch_C

McDonalds = Takis
Chick Fil-A = Doritos


----------



## PZT

Butch_C said:


> McDonalds = Takis
> Chick Fil-A = Doritos


You are pushing my limits


----------



## Test_subject

Butch_C said:


> McDonalds = Takis
> Chick Fil-A = Doritos


Miss Vickie’s = Keen’s Steakhouse


----------



## shackleford

Yano said:


> We had a playoff game in Mass one year and the team bus stops at IHOP. Guys were ordering all kinds of crazy shit and using all these weird sauces and toppings like kids.
> 
> I just sat there with my coffee n toast n eggs n bacon watching n laughing. I never really ate any of that super sweet stuff or weird combos any way.
> 
> Mid way through the 1st quarter at least 4 guys were holding their guts wishing they were dead , one poor fucker puked his head off on the sideline.
> 
> I was still watching and laughing  👍
> 
> That was all the food lesson I needed haaaaahah. I try to just eat what I always eat before the big game so to speak.


the rooty tooty fresh and fruity?


----------



## Yano

shackleford said:


> the rooty tooty fresh and fruity?


I had never been to one before that , they were ordering all kinds of nasty looking shit , more like desserts than breakfast ... place is not for me.


----------



## Test_subject

Yano said:


> I had never been to one before that , they were ordering all kinds of nasty looking shit , more like desserts than breakfast ... place is not for me.


IHOP is the Walmart of breakfast joints.


----------



## silentlemon1011

shackleford said:


> the rooty tooty fresh and fruity?



Octagon steakhouse
The GOAT


----------



## silentlemon1011

silentlemon1011 said:


> Octagon steakhouse
> The GOAT



Shit meant to quote @Test_subject 
But im retarded


----------



## Butch_C

Test_subject said:


> IHOP is the Walmart of breakfast joints.


Ihop=waffle house=walmart


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Chick FIL a sucks too.

https://www.daveshotchicken.com/ > all


----------



## Btcowboy

Butch_C said:


> Ihop=waffle house=walmart


Mmmm craving waffles now thx


----------



## Test_subject

silentlemon1011 said:


> Octagon steakhouse
> The GOAT


Never been there. That’s the place by the farmer’s market isn’t it?


----------



## Yano

silentlemon1011 said:


> Shit meant to quote @Test_subject
> But im retarded


Peter Lugers in Brooklyn , place been around since the late 1800s.
Make ya mouth so fucking happy it will jump right up and dance off your face. 



			https://peterluger.com/


----------



## shackleford

Yano said:


> I had never been to one before that , they were ordering all kinds of nasty looking shit , more like desserts than breakfast ... place is not for me.


not my kind of place either. ill take the local diner every time if im given the option.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Test_subject said:


> Never been there. That’s the place by the farmer’s market isn’t it?


Thats the one


----------



## Test_subject

silentlemon1011 said:


> Thats the one


I’ll have to give it a rip next time I’m in the area.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Now when you get Dave's hot chicken. You don't go be a pussy you either get reaper or the next one down. 
Be a man


----------



## lifter6973

FlyingPapaya said:


> Now when you get Dave's hot chicken. You don't go be a pussy you either get reaper or the next one down.
> Be a man


What up Bish!


----------



## Send0

Test_subject said:


> IHOP is the Walmart of breakfast joints.


I thought that was waffle house?


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Waffle house is good


----------



## TODAY

Send0 said:


> I thought that was waffle house?


Bite your fucking tongue.

Hasbrowns all the way is an American treasure and anybody who says otherwise can get fucked


----------



## TODAY

There are lines that you just do not cross, even in jest.


----------



## Send0

TODAY said:


> Bite your fucking tongue.
> 
> Hasbrowns all the way is an American treasure and anybody who says otherwise can get fucked


I mean if you like eating out of a double wide trailer 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Stickler

Yano said:


> Worked out ok for Princess PEACH - fixed it     🔥
> 
> View attachment 27078


what da fuq?


----------



## TODAY

Send0 said:


> I mean if you like eating out of a double wide trailer 🤷‍♂️


Yes, actually.

I do enjoy it.

Because I'm a real American man who worked his way up from the goddamn bottom but never forgets where he came from

Because Waffle House is For The People

Waffle House is of the People

And whether or not it suits your snowflake bourgeoisie aesthetic means fuckall to me because I recognize Waffle house for what it is: The glue that holds blue collar America together.


----------



## Send0

Stickler said:


> what da fuq?


The physics of those titties are all wrong. Small titties just can't swing like that.

-10 for lack of realism. 😢


----------



## TODAY

And also I once received an A+ blowjob in a Waffle House bathroom


----------



## PZT

TODAY said:


> There are lines that you just do not cross, even in jest.


Yeah I know 🙄


----------



## PZT

TODAY said:


> And also I once received an A+ blowjob in a Waffle House bathroom


Toothless wonder assed bj


----------



## Send0

TODAY said:


> Yes, actually.
> 
> I do enjoy it.
> 
> Because I'm a real American man who worked his way up from the goddamn bottom but never forgets where he came from
> 
> Because Waffle House is For The People
> 
> Waffle House is of the People
> 
> And whether or not it suits your snowflake bourgeoisie aesthetic means fuckall to me because I recognize Waffle house for what it is: The glue that holds blue collar America together.


You make me feel so fancy. I'm going to start drinking my coffee with my pinky hanging out


----------



## Stickler

PZT said:


> Toothless wonder assed bj


My grandma always said, "The more gums the better!"


----------



## Stickler

Send0 said:


> You make me feel so fancy. I'm going to start drinking my coffee with my pinky hanging out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 27164


You got cameras in my house?


----------



## Send0

Stickler said:


> My grandma always said, "The more gums the better!"


I.... There are so many ques... I... OMG 🤢🤮


----------



## CJ

PZT said:


> Banned


----------



## Btcowboy

You fuckers and the waffle talk needs to stop!!!! I will report you fuckers for maki g me go off and wreck my deficit this week...🥺


----------



## Yano

TODAY said:


> Yes, actually.
> 
> I do enjoy it.
> 
> Because I'm a real American man who worked his way up from the goddamn bottom but never forgets where he came from
> 
> Because Waffle House is For The People
> 
> Waffle House is of the People
> 
> And whether or not it suits your snowflake bourgeoisie aesthetic means fuckall to me because I recognize Waffle house for what it is: The glue that holds blue collar America together.


When we ran the east coast we would always stop in Rocky Mount NC , JR Tobacco World used to be there , get them 8 dollar cartons of smokes and Waffle House was right across the road haahaha stuffed my self stupid there plenty of times.


----------



## Bro Bundy

I can proudly say i never lived anywhere close to a waffle house


----------



## TODAY

Bro Bundy said:


> I can proudly say i never lived anywhere close to a waffle house


There are 7 Waffle Houses in Florida 😂


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I agree with @TODAY begrudgingly.


----------



## Bro Bundy

TODAY said:


> There are 7 Waffle Houses in Florida 😂


no where near me


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Or should it I begrudgingly agree with 🤔
I can't remember


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Bro Bundy said:


> no where near me


You must go. It's calling you


----------



## lifter6973

FlyingPapaya said:


> Or should it I begrudgingly agree with 🤔
> I can't remember


It IS that you should shut up.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Takis said:


> That's your fault for not using our safe word. You know I'd never hurt you on purpose...
> 
> View attachment 27117



😭😭


----------



## JuiceTrain

So, what I'm getting from the thread is that we should treat our members like Takis and choose Doritos?


----------



## PZT

JuiceTrain said:


> So, what I'm getting from the thread is that we should treat our members like Takis and choose Doritos?


You should choke on a cum soaked Doritos.

#takislife


----------



## Joliver

TODAY said:


> Yes, actually.
> 
> I do enjoy it.
> 
> Because I'm a real American man who worked his way up from the goddamn bottom but never forgets where he came from
> 
> Because Waffle House is For The People
> 
> Waffle House is of the People
> 
> And whether or not it suits your snowflake bourgeoisie aesthetic means fuckall to me because I recognize Waffle house for what it is: The glue that holds blue collar America together.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Joliver said:


> View attachment 27205


----------



## Kraken

Now at 37 pages... This thread grows faster than whats his names dating log. 

But I did see this gem, laughed so hard I nearly choked!



Bro Bundy said:


> a jew a black and a gay all died and went before god..God says ill give u three a second chance in life if u jew stop being so cheap u black stop robbing people and u gay stop fucking men..All agree and are back on earth ..All three are back and walking down the street talking how luck they are..Before u know it the black see a lady with a purse and decides to rob her..The second he touches the purse he dies on the spot..Wow the jew and gay say ..They both continue to walk down the street when the jew sees a nice shiny nickle on the street he bends over and they both die...


----------



## Kraken

Human_Backhoe said:


>


I drive by one nearly every day, but have still never been to a Waffle House. I'll get to it...


----------



## Butch_C

Takis = Nancy Pelosi
Doritos = Scarlett Johansson


----------



## PZT

Butch_C said:


> Takis = Nancy Pelosi
> Doritos = Scarlett Johansson


I swear gawd, butch!!!!!!!


----------



## JuiceTrain

PZT said:


> You should choke on a cum soaked Doritos.
> 
> #takislife



Cool ranch isn't bad....still better than blue takis


----------



## Butch_C

Takis = Yugo
Doritos = Range Rover


----------



## Trendkill

Butch_C said:


> Takis = Yugo
> Doritos = Range Rover


@Butch_C I'm not a mod but if you keep escalating this situation it's going to get really ugly in here.  Somebody will do something stupid like

Takis = Canada
Doritos = The United States of America

And we will have WWIII on our hands.  The man has an issue.  It's well documented.  He doesn't want our help and will continue to make these same mistakes over and over again no matter how much we belittle him and use big, nasty, mean words.  He just keeps increasing his Takis intake and his physique isn't changing in line with that Takis intake.  Pretty soon he'll ask about adding other things like licorice, peanut butter pretzels and donuts.  Just ignore him.  He won't heed the advice.  Let him learn the hard way and hopefully other snackaholics will learn from him in the future.

He'll probably try a Chicharrones only cycle at some point in the future.  Just let it be.


----------



## Butch_C

Trendkill said:


> @Butch_C I'm not a mod but if you keep escalating this situation it's going to get really ugly in here.  Somebody will do something stupid like
> 
> Takis = Canada
> Doritos = The United States of America
> 
> And we will have WWIII on our hands.  The man has an issue.  It's well documented.  He doesn't want our help and will continue to make these same mistakes over and over again no matter how much we belittle him and use big, nasty, mean words.  He just keeps increasing his Takis intake and his physique isn't changing in line with that Takis intake.  Pretty soon he'll ask about adding other things like licorice, peanut butter pretzels and donuts.  Just ignore him.  He won't heed the advice.  Let him learn the hard way and hopefully other snackaholics will learn from him in the future.
> 
> He'll probably try a Chicharrones only cycle at some point in the future.  Just let it be.


Ok ok ok, I'll back off....for now.


----------



## Bomb10shell

All this talk of snacks and all I want now is a damn cookie....


----------



## Trendkill

Bomb10shell said:


> All this talk of snacks and all I want now is a damn cookie....


This could open an even bigger can of pringles I mean worms then the takis/Doritos debate.


----------



## Butch_C

Trendkill said:


> This could open an even bigger can of pringles I mean worms then the takis/Doritos debate.


Gummy worms?


----------



## Trendkill

Butch_C said:


> Gummy worms?


Dammit, that would have been a much better choice of words.


----------



## Bomb10shell

I'm highly entertained by this thread, so I'll bite (into a cookie)...


----------



## TODAY

Bomb10shell said:


> I'm highly entertained by this thread, so I'll bite (into a cookie)...


Here's the thing


Chips Ahoy sucks ass
Famous Amos also sucks ass

Oreos are just okay.


----------



## Trendkill

TODAY said:


> Here's the thing
> 
> 
> Chips Ahoy sucks ass
> Famous Amos also sucks ass
> 
> Oreos are just okay.


911 operator: hello, 911, what’s your emergency?

Caller: Shots fired! Shots fired!


----------



## TODAY

Pretty much all of the big-brand cookies are kinda gross


----------



## TODAY

Also

Oatmeal raisin is superior to chocolate chip


----------



## Trendkill

TODAY said:


> Also
> 
> Oatmeal raisin is superior to chocolate chip


Peanut butter cookies trump them all.


----------



## Bomb10shell

TODAY said:


> Also
> 
> Oatmeal raisin is superior to chocolate chip


Oatmeal raisin is the poor man's chocolate chip.

Chocolate chunk = GOAT


----------



## Bomb10shell

Trendkill said:


> Peanut butter cookies trump them all.


Even better. Peanut butter chocolate chunk 🤤


----------



## Trendkill

Bomb10shell said:


> Oatmeal raisin is the poor man's chocolate chip.
> 
> Chocolate chunk = GOAT


Oatmeal is for breakfast and It should stay there.


----------



## TODAY

Trendkill said:


> Peanut butter cookies trump them all.


I cannot disagree with this










But fuck you anyway


----------



## Trendkill

Bomb10shell said:


> Even better. Peanut butter chocolate chunk 🤤


The greatest combo in history is peanut butter and chocolate. Lennon and McCartney are a distant second.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Trendkill said:


> The greatest combo in history is peanut butter and chocolate. Lennon and McCartney are a distant second.


I knew we were going to be besties


----------



## Bomb10shell




----------



## Trendkill

Bomb10shell said:


> View attachment 27243


Don’t let @PZT see any of this or we are going to have a real problem on our hands.


----------



## CJ

Bomb10shell said:


> View attachment 27243


😳😳😳😳😳😳😳


----------



## Bomb10shell

Trendkill said:


> Don’t let @PZT see any of this or we are going to have a real problem on our hands.


We need to add a layer of Takis before he'd be interested. And maybe pop tarts. Served with an ice cold glass of whole milk...


Actually you might be right, we're going to have a problem if he sees it


----------



## silentlemon1011

Trendkill said:


> @Butch_C I'm not a mod but if you keep escalating this situation it's going to get really ugly in here.  Somebody will do something stupid like
> 
> Takis = Canada
> Doritos = The United States of America
> 
> And we will have WWIII on our hands.  The man has an issue.  It's well documented.  He doesn't want our help and will continue to make these same mistakes over and over again no matter how much we belittle him and use big, nasty, mean words.  He just keeps increasing his Takis intake and his physique isn't changing in line with that Takis intake.  Pretty soon he'll ask about adding other things like licorice, peanut butter pretzels and donuts.  Just ignore him.  He won't heed the advice.  Let him learn the hard way and hopefully other snackaholics will learn from him in the future.
> 
> He'll probably try a Chicharrones only cycle at some point in the future.  Just let it be.



Im getting started on the wall
And America will pay for it

To keep shitty Takis our of my country


Trendkill said:


> Peanut butter cookies trump them all.



So damn good


----------



## Trendkill

Bomb10shell said:


> We need to add a layer of Takis before he'd be interested. And maybe pop tarts. Served with an ice cold glass of whole milk...
> 
> 
> Actually you might be right, we're going to have a problem if he sees it


He’s gonna need to go to rehab after reading that.


----------



## Trendkill

silentlemon1011 said:


> Im getting started on the wall
> And America will pay for it
> 
> To keep shitty Takis our of my country
> 
> 
> So damn good


I see this as a campaign platform.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Trendkill said:


> I see this as a campaign platform.



@Joliver 2024
#FuckTakis


----------



## beefnewton

And there's the slogan, too:  "So damn good."


----------



## 1bigun11

Trendkill said:


> Oatmeal is for breakfast and It should stay there.


Grits and bacon is for breakfast. 

That is all I have to say about that.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Salted👏🏾... caramel 👏🏾


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Hey…. Does anyone here have ADHD???

Just asking. No reason.


----------



## PZT

TODAY said:


> Also
> 
> Oatmeal raisin is superior to chocolate chip


Ditto


----------



## PZT

I feel so mistreated due to my love of takis.


----------



## Kraken

Butch_C said:


> Takis = Nancy Pelosi
> Doritos = Scarlett Johansson



You're lucky Nancy is not a member here, or that could get you banned! Oh wait, maybe she is a member here... She has enough test...



Trendkill said:


> Takis = Canada
> Doritos = The United States of America



But this is self evident. 



Trendkill said:


> Peanut butter cookies trump them all.



YES... YES... YES YES YES YES ... AHHHH, AHHH, OH MY GOD ... YYYEEEESSSSSSSSSSSS!!!


----------



## PZT

Kraken said:


> You're lucky Nancy is not a member here, or that could get you banned! Oh wait, maybe she is a member here... She has enough test...
> 
> 
> 
> But this is self evident.
> 
> 
> 
> YES... YES... YES YES YES YES ... AHHHH, AHHH, OH MY GOD ... YYYEEEESSSSSSSSSSSS!!!



Shut your whore mouth


----------



## TeddyBear

For what it’s worth, summon my my inner Karen: Takis are like Doritos for… you know, “those people”.


----------



## TODAY

PZT said:


> Shut your whore mouth


----------



## beefnewton

I had Taki's once and that was enough.  It's like they took all of the Dorito powder left over on the factory floor and recycled them.  I really wanted like them.  The bag made it sound like it was going to be a spicy and hot assault on my taste buds.  All they tasted like were disappointment and then sadness.


----------



## Kraken

PZT said:


> Shut your whore mouth



@CJ !!! @Send0 !! He hurt my feelings!!! WWWAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Send0

I'm always surprised at how big those giant wrinkly titties are.😂


----------



## Send0

Kraken said:


> @CJ !!! @Send0 !! He hurt my feelings!!! WWWAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


Umm, you are what you eat.... Or something? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Kraken

Send0 said:


> Umm, you are what you eat.... Or something? 🤷‍♂️


I'm a cow? No...


----------



## Send0

Kraken said:


> I'm a cow?


A cow whore 😳😬


----------



## Send0

Send0 said:


> A cow whore 😳😬


@Kraken I'm sorry, that was uncalled for. I meant a whore cow.... not a cow whore.


----------



## Kraken

Send0 said:


> @Kraken I'm sorry, that was uncalled for. I meant a whore cow.... not a cow whore.


Reported. Address it!


----------



## Slabiathan

Send0 said:


> A cow whore 😳😬


Unbelievable! Specieism and derogatory slurs against sex workers! In a moderated part of the forum no less!


----------



## PZT

beefnewton said:


> I had Taki's once and that was enough.  It's like they took all of the Dorito powder left over on the factory floor and recycled them.  I really wanted like them.  The bag made it sound like it was going to be a spicy and hot assault on my taste buds.  All they tasted like were disappointment and then sadness.


You’ve never eaten a single takis. Fake review


----------



## Stickler

Fuckin Hag!

Edit: hit reply and the Pelosi hag pic never quoted. Wtf


----------



## Kraken

Slabiathan said:


> Unbelievable! Specieism and derogatory slurs against sex workers! In a moderated part of the forum no less!


Clearly this board has a two tiered justice system.


----------



## PZT

Kraken said:


> Clearly this board has a two tiered justice system.


@Riro would have been banned if he attacked me like these Doritos dorks


----------



## Slabiathan

Kraken said:


> Clearly this board has a two tiered justice system.


Amen, brother! 

I want to preemptively apologize just in case you don't identify as a person of belief.

Namaste


----------



## lifter6973

Bomb10shell said:


> View attachment 27243


Yes! Sluts!


----------



## Joliver

I realize this isn't a democracy, but would the administration consider "murder new members Monday?" 

It'd be like the purge. But only on Mondays. 

I could write this into my list of 2024 campaign mandates. 

#Jol2024 #MACA


----------



## 1bigun11

Joliver said:


> I realize this isn't a democracy, but would the administration consider "murder new members Monday?"
> 
> It'd be like the purge. But only on Mondays.
> 
> I could write this into my list of 2024 campaign mandates.
> 
> #Jol2024 #MACA


One day a week. Like a sabbath day of death for the retards!  I like it!!


----------



## Bro Bundy

I want to tiitty fuck pelosi


----------



## Butch_C

Bro Bundy said:


> I want to tiitty fuck pelosi


Nah, in this picture she was cleaned up. Normally her titties are brown from all the shit that spews out of her mouth!


----------



## Stickler

Bro Bundy said:


> I want to tiitty fuck pelosi


I heard she's not only a fucking hag, she mates like a praying mantis. She bites the head off her mates!  So go for it Bro..        Bundy.


----------



## Test_subject

TODAY said:


> Also
> 
> Oatmeal raisin is superior to chocolate chip


I thought you were cool, man.


----------



## Test_subject

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Hey…. Does anyone here have ADHD???
> 
> Just asking. No reason.


I have legitimate diagnosed ADD. I don’t have the hyperactive part, though.


----------



## Stickler

Test_subject said:


> I have legitimate diagnosed ADD. I don’t have the hyperactive part, though.


I have ADHD. It's been legit fucking problem.


----------



## PZT

My dad always said I didn’t have ADD, I just need a ass whoopin


----------



## 1bigun11

PZT said:


> My dad always said I didn’t have ADD, I just need a ass whoopin


I know what you mean.  Church was torture for me.  Parents made us sit in the front row, then mom constantly smacking me for not sitting still, then the main ass-whooping from dad once we got home.  

Eventually, however, I did learn to sit still in church.  Never learned to think much good about god from the experience though.  Imagine that.....


----------



## TODAY

Test_subject said:


> I have legitimate diagnosed ADD. I don’t have the hyperactive part, though.


I was misdiagnosed with ADD as a child.

Turns out, it was a severe anxiety disorder that was, uh... not helped by the Ritalin they put me on.


----------



## Iron1

TODAY said:


> Famous Amos also sucks ass



I unfriend you. 
Or, I would have if you were talking about OG Famous Amos. They were bought out recently and they taste so bad now.


----------



## Test_subject

TODAY said:


> I was misdiagnosed with ADD as a child.
> 
> Turns out, it was a severe anxiety disorder that was, uh... not helped by the Ritalin they put me on.


Yeah I guess not. Anxiety and stimulants are not exactly a match made in heaven.


----------



## lifter6973

Test_subject said:


> I thought you were cool, man.


What EVER made you think that?!


----------



## silentlemon1011

@CJ 
@Send0 
Does the title and content of this thread extent to the new wave of absolute fuck wits from Meso

Can you guys talk to the "Board of directors" and get me a pass for driving these sniveling morons away.


----------



## Stickler

Test_subject said:


> Yeah I guess not. Anxiety and stimulants are not exactly a match made in heaven.


Ironically,  once I got on stimulants as an adult and was able to accomplish shit, my anxiety went completely away.


----------



## Send0

silentlemon1011 said:


> @CJ
> @Send0
> Does the title and content of this thread extent to the new wave of absolute fuck wits from Meso
> 
> Can you guys talk to the "Board of directors" and get me a pass for driving these sniveling morons away.


Serious answer???

I suppose it depends on what they do. Sarcasm?? Do it all day long, it makes me laugh my ass off.

If they are regular idiots, gentle bitch slaps... which I'm actually fine with gentle bitch slaps for everyone in any thread. I'm trying to think of there's a scenario where I'd take action, but I can't think of a good example now. 

In the MESO thread itself, I have no intention of going in that thread much. And anyone who goes into that thread voluntarily gets what they get; as long as it's not some thanksgiving jihad level shit (not sure if you had joined the board yet for that fuckery that happened).

Outside of that thread, it's subjective... but I'll give benefit of the doubt and give a tap on the shoulder for a period of time.

To be clear, for me personally... and I think @CJ too, we don't care about 95% of the things we see because it's minor and over with quickly. It is mostly scenarios such as the two examples that were given in the beginning. 

While I said there's a zero tolerance policy, I'm not sure I actually meant it the way it came across. I'd say zero tolerance is reserved for people we have talked to privately or publicly, asking them to please chill, time and time again. Outside of that, I personally will tap on the shoulder (publicly or privately), until it's clear to me that talking gets us no where. Then it becomes zero tolerance. 

Again, my stance is only for the extreme two scenarios CJ and I referenced earlier in this thread.

@CJ would you agree with what I said, or do you feel differently? I want to make sure we're aligned (I think we are).


----------



## 1bigun11

You're a talker.  Talkers make me hungry.  I think I'll take THREE chickens, lol


----------



## Achillesking

1bigun11 said:


> You're a talker.  Talkers make me hungry.  I think I'll take THREE chickens, lol


I like you. We should be friends


----------



## Stickler

1bigun11 said:


> You're a talker.  Talkers make me hungry.  I think I'll take THREE chickens, lol


NICE!! I'm not the only one who makes you hungry.

How were the 5 chickens thus far?


----------



## Test_subject

Stickler said:


> Ironically,  once I got on stimulants as an adult and was able to accomplish shit, my anxiety went completely away.


Weird.


----------



## lifter6973

Send0 said:


> @CJ would you agree with what I said, or do you feel differently? I want to make sure we're aligned (I think we are).


Fuck @CJ - bitch slap him into alignment if needed


----------



## silentlemon1011

Send0 said:


> Serious answer???
> 
> I suppose it depends on what they do. Sarcasm?? Do it all day long, it makes me laugh my ass off.
> 
> If they are regular idiots, gentle bitch slaps... which I'm actually fine with gentle bitch slaps for everyone in any thread. I'm trying to think of there's a scenario where I'd take action, but I can't think of a good example now.
> 
> In the MESO thread itself, I have no intention of going in that thread much. And anyone who goes into that thread voluntarily gets what they get; as long as it's not some thanksgiving jihad level shit (not sure if you had joined the board yet for that fuckery that happened).
> 
> Outside of that thread, it's subjective... but I'll give benefit of the doubt and give a tap on the shoulder for a period of time.
> 
> To be clear, for me personally... and I think @CJ too, we don't care about 95% of the things we see because it's minor and over with quickly. It is mostly scenarios such as the two examples that were given in the beginning.
> 
> While I said there's a zero tolerance policy, I'm not sure I actually meant it the way it came across. I'd say zero tolerance is reserved for people we have talked to privately or publicly, asking them to please chill, time and time again. Outside of that, I personally will tap on the shoulder (publicly or privately), until it's clear to me that talking gets us no where. Then it becomes zero tolerance.
> 
> Again, my stance is only for the extreme two scenarios CJ and I referenced earlier in this thread.
> 
> @CJ would you agree with what I said, or do you feel differently? I want to make sure we're aligned (I think we are).



Im mostly just having fun

Side note
I can definityl understsnd the bitterness SI/UG guys had when the first Meso migration happened.

And we were the good ones

This one is all the morons
Ive only been here at the UG and im fucking bitter and offended at this migration

Full circle huh?


----------



## Bro Bundy

silentlemon1011 said:


> Im mostly just having fun
> 
> Side note
> I can definityl understsnd the bitterness SI/UG guys had when the first Meso migration happened.
> 
> And we were the good ones
> 
> This one is all the morons
> Ive only been here at the UG and im fucking bitter and offended at this migration
> 
> Full circle huh?


not really u guys were ok..Every few years this happens when alot of new guys come over from a different board..Most of SI came from steroidology


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> Serious answer???
> 
> I suppose it depends on what they do. Sarcasm?? Do it all day long, it makes me laugh my ass off.
> 
> If they are regular idiots, gentle bitch slaps... which I'm actually fine with gentle bitch slaps for everyone in any thread. I'm trying to think of there's a scenario where I'd take action, but I can't think of a good example now.
> 
> In the MESO thread itself, I have no intention of going in that thread much. And anyone who goes into that thread voluntarily gets what they get; as long as it's not some thanksgiving jihad level shit (not sure if you had joined the board yet for that fuckery that happened).
> 
> Outside of that thread, it's subjective... but I'll give benefit of the doubt and give a tap on the shoulder for a period of time.
> 
> To be clear, for me personally... and I think @CJ too, we don't care about 95% of the things we see because it's minor and over with quickly. It is mostly scenarios such as the two examples that were given in the beginning.
> 
> While I said there's a zero tolerance policy, I'm not sure I actually meant it the way it came across. I'd say zero tolerance is reserved for people we have talked to privately or publicly, asking them to please chill, time and time again. Outside of that, I personally will tap on the shoulder (publicly or privately), until it's clear to me that talking gets us no where. Then it becomes zero tolerance.
> 
> Again, my stance is only for the extreme two scenarios CJ and I referenced earlier in this thread.
> 
> @CJ would you agree with what I said, or do you feel differently? I want to make sure we're aligned (I think we are).





silentlemon1011 said:


> Im mostly just having fun
> 
> Side note
> I can definityl understsnd the bitterness SI/UG guys had when the first Meso migration happened.
> 
> And we were the good ones
> 
> This one is all the morons
> Ive only been here at the UG and im fucking bitter and offended at this migration
> 
> Full circle huh?


You guys know these Meso people better than we do, and I personally trust your judgment to help weed out the undesirables. Again though, within reasonable methods. 🤣


----------



## silentlemon1011

CJ said:


> You guys know these Meso people better than we do, and I personally trust your judgment to help weed out the undesirables. Again though, within reasonable methods. 🤣



I dont actually know them.
What i do know is
That 95% of people on that board discuss Myostatin and beg Qingdao for freebies
While screaming at their fellow members to "Shut the fuck up" when Qingdao rips them off, so that they will be liked better by rhe source

Its like, if a man is from Portland
I dont have to know everyone in Portland to understand, there is a 97% chance that they he....

1) Owns a cardigan
2) A turtleneck alpaca sweater
3) Is a total douche

Its just an educated guess at this point
But pretty accurate


----------



## Btcowboy

CJ said:


> You guys know these Meso people better than we do, and I personally trust your judgment to help weed out the undesirables. Again though, within reasonable methods. 🤣


Dont worry we will, if not they will bring this board down to the lowest of lows.


----------



## lifter6973

CJ said:


> You guys know these Meso people better than we do, and I personally trust your judgment to help weed out the undesirables. Again though, within reasonable methods. 🤣


This @BigBaldBeardGuy is a trouble maker. He has to go.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

lifter6973 said:


> This @BigBaldBeardGuy is a trouble maker. He has to go.



Now why you gotta do that? There’s plenty of new guys here to antagonize. Why’s it always gotta be me.


----------



## silentlemon1011

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Now why you gotta do that? There’s plenty of new guys here to antagonize. Why’s it always gotta be me.



Have you seen their responses?
Lackluster at best.

We need stimulation when we antagonize people.


----------



## Yano

silentlemon1011 said:


> Have you seen their responses?
> Lackluster at best.
> 
> We need stimulation when we antagonize people.


Ya gota use the hose ...


----------



## JuiceTrain

silentlemon1011 said:


> Have you seen their responses?
> Lackluster at best.
> 
> We need stimulation when we antagonize people.



Factz;
Now yell at me for not knowing the chemical structure of a zit compared to acne @BigBaldBeardGuy


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

JuiceTrain said:


> Factz;
> Now yell at me for not knowing the chemical structure of a zit compared to acne @BigBaldBeardGuy



I don’t want to yell at you. I just want to come here hang out with cool guys. Learn how to lift as heavy as possible and read about PEDs. Is that too much to ask for?!?!? Now I get all this stress because new dipshit members pop up.


----------



## Yano

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I don’t want to yell at you. I just want to come here hang out with cool guys. Learn how to lift as heavy as possible and read about PEDs. Is that too much to ask for?!?!? Now I get all this stress because new dipshit members pop up.


Thats cus you a Rockstar !!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Yano said:


> Thats cus you a Rockstar !!



I loved Nickelback. I don’t know why the haters couldn’t just leave them alone. They were awesome!


----------



## Yano

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I loved Nickelback. I don’t know why the haters couldn’t just leave them alone. They were awesome!


I can't say I was a fan of a lot of what they did but as a half ass musician I do find their composition and song structure well done. They built good music that caught the ear , they had good bridges good melodies. 

Just an all around decent rock band with not many frills.


----------



## Iron1

silentlemon1011 said:


> Side note
> I can definityl understsnd the bitterness SI/UG guys had when the first Meso migration happened.



I can't speak for anyone other than myself but I don't personally care where anyone came from. Everyone came from somewhere, myself included. When I first came here back in 2013, I acted as a guest would in someone elses home by respecting the house rules and the staff/members whos house I was in. As you'd expect a guest to act when inviting them into your own home. Eventually I was able to call this place my home as well.

Coming from X site or Y forum doesn't define a person, their actions do. We get a lot of good people joining us from all over the web to learn from each other and have some good times along the way. With that comes some who struggle to exist in harmony as part of something bigger than themselves. We'll welcome the former and allow the latter an opportunity to spread their wings to find a place that's more agreeable with their personality.


----------



## Joliver

Iron1 said:


> I can't speak for anyone other than myself but I don't personally care where anyone came from. Everyone came from somewhere, myself included. When I first came here back in 2013, I acted as a guest would in someone elses home by respecting the house rules and the staff/members whos house I was in. As you'd expect a guest to act when inviting them into your own home. Eventually I was able to call this place my home as well.
> 
> Coming from X site or Y forum doesn't define a person, their actions do. We get a lot of good people joining us from all over the web to learn from each other and have some good times along the way. With that comes some who struggle to exist in harmony as part of something bigger than themselves. We'll welcome the former and allow the latter an opportunity to spread their wings to find a place that's more agreeable with their personality.



Man, everyone hated us when we came over. They thought we had some secret room where we plotted against everything. Which...was partially true, I suppose...the ranch house was a weird place.


----------



## xyokoma

JuiceTrain said:


> You guys remember @xyokoma lol
> 
> "I just wanna let you know...farewell"
> Hahaha that was @Joliver favorite
> "Who was that lady?" Hahaha


Hi bby @JuiceTrain 

Joliver was a ghost most of the time I was active on this platform - the joke landed on him there unfortunately.


----------



## CJ

Welcome back @xyokoma !!!


----------



## xyokoma

CJ said:


> Welcome back @xyokoma !!!


Sorry CJ, only here for the gossip.

Birdie told me it’s a fun to witness.


----------



## CJ

xyokoma said:


> Sorry CJ, only here for the gossip.
> 
> Birdie told me it’s a fun to witness.


😢😢😢


----------



## JuiceTrain

xyokoma said:


> Hi bby @JuiceTrain
> 
> Joliver was a ghost most of the time I was active on this platform - the joke landed on him there unfortunately.





CJ said:


> Welcome back @xyokoma !!!



I said xyokoma 3times like Beetlejuice 😃😃


----------



## xyokoma

JuiceTrain said:


> I said xyokoma 3times like Beetlejuice 😃😃


I’m too young to know Beetlejuice references, sorry 😔


----------



## Joliver

xyokoma said:


> Hi bby @JuiceTrain
> 
> Joliver was a ghost most of the time I was active on this platform - the joke landed on him there unfortunately.



You mean like the Patrick swayze type of "ghost?" 




I just knew we had a secret connection.....


----------



## Bomb10shell

xyokoma said:


> Sorry CJ, only here for the gossip.
> 
> Birdie told me it’s a fun to witness.


Aw man. I was excited to see an elite lady come back 😪 but the drama has been highly entertaining in the meantime


----------



## xyokoma

Joliver said:


> You mean like the Patrick swayze type of "ghost?"
> 
> View attachment 27537
> 
> 
> I just knew we had a secret connection.....


Would you be able to paraphrase your thought with a movie reference that was born after 2000 ideally? 😆


----------



## shackleford

xyokoma said:


> Would you be able to paraphrase your thought with a movie reference that was born after 2000 ideally? 😆


this movie is timeless


----------



## xyokoma

Bomb10shell said:


> Aw man. I was excited to see an elite lady come back 😪 but the drama has been highly entertaining in the meantime


Oh sorry, no. ♥️

Stopped logging in for the exact reason that’s caused the current drama. 

Just had to stop my hiatus to see that shitwreck turning back on Send0. 😆


----------



## Bomb10shell

xyokoma said:


> Stopped logging in for the exact reason that’s caused the current drama.


I can definitely appreciate that. I've considered the same but I still like most of these guys too much to leave em.


----------



## xyokoma

shackleford said:


> this movie is timeless


My birth date isn’t


----------



## shackleford

xyokoma said:


> My birth date isn’t


I'm not much of a tv or movie watcher myself. But they just don't make them like they used to. I think the last series i watched was nypd blue. All I can say is, thank God for Hulu!


----------



## xyokoma

Bomb10shell said:


> I can definitely appreciate that. I've considered the same but I still like most of these guys too much to leave em.


I get you.

 I think private PM’s on a different platform are the best option here.


----------



## Yano

Joliver said:


> Man, everyone hated us when we came over. They thought we had some secret room where we plotted against everything. Which...was partially true, I suppose...the ranch house was a weird place.


Why you gota mention the Ranch House ? ..... You know the Director is going to blame me again ... You're his handler ... handler ... handle him ? ,,,, just me ? I'm just the cook. 

Welp ... see ya at the Fingernail Factory ..thumbs just started growing back in too .. fuck


----------



## Joliver

xyokoma said:


> Would you be able to paraphrase your thought with a movie reference that was born after 2000 ideally? 😆



Oh my God. A youngster!?! 

Great. Now I'm going to have to register on some naughty list because of a suggestive gif. This just blows my labor day plans. 😐


----------



## shackleford

Joliver said:


> Oh my God. A youngster!?!
> 
> Great. Now I'm going to have to register on some naughty list because of a suggestive gif. This just blows my labor day plans. 😐


just stay away from school zones when youre traveling


----------



## Joliver

shackleford said:


> just stay away from school zones when youre traveling



I just got my business vehicle paid off, and now no schools!?! This is just devasting......I'm finished.


----------



## xyokoma

Joliver said:


> I just got my business vehicle paid off, and now no schools!?! This is just devasting......I'm finished.
> 
> View attachment 27549


First show the candy, then I’ll think about it.


----------



## Joliver

xyokoma said:


> First show the candy, then I’ll think about it.



No way. In the free candy biz, that's what we call entrapment.


----------



## Stickler

Joliver said:


> I just got my business vehicle paid off, and now no schools!?! This is just devasting......I'm finished.
> 
> View attachment 27549


Where do you get this shit man. Fuckin hilarious.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Stickler said:


> Where do you get this shit man. Fuckin hilarious.



He got it in a "yard sale"


----------



## Stickler

JuiceTrain said:


> He got it in a "yard sale"


Well now I know. Which means you can call me 
J
O
L
I
V
E
R


----------



## Uniquetime

CJ said:


> Ok guys, we've gone a little too far with the poor treatment of members, most notably recently, new members in their intro threads. There have been internal discussions, and it's been deemed unacceptable, and it has to stop. Here's the board's Rule #1 for all those unfamiliar..
> 
> Rule #1. Every member here is valued and appreciated. Everyone is to be respected, debate and discussion is encouraged. Flaming, name calling and childish fighting is not. Public call outs and drama is not tolerated.
> 
> There are other ways to get your points across without calling someone a cum guzzling fat tittied bitch, or many of the other insults that have been tossed around. Most of these insults have been unprovoked.
> 
> It does not matter your name, your color status, or your reputation amongst the other members. The rules will be enforced, measures will be taken, up to and including a ban from the board. Nothing personal.
> 
> Thank you all for your cooperation in the matter.


Thank you for your apology appreciate it.


----------



## CJ

Uniquetime said:


> Thank you for your apology appreciate it.


Ummmm, OK, I guess.... 🤔🤔🤔


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Uniquetime said:


> Thank you for your apology appreciate it.



You had your meltdown and left back at the beginning of June. This wasn’t anything directed at you. Lol. You’re unstable.


----------



## Uniquetime

Lol jk glad to be back after you guys black listed me but all good and all forgiven, I missed y’all


----------



## CJ

Uniquetime said:


> Lol jk glad to be back after you guys black listed me but all good and all forgiven, I missed y’all


I don't even know who you are. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Slabiathan

Uniquetime said:


> Lol jk glad to be back after you guys black listed me but all good and all forgiven, I missed y’all


You get your macros in order?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Uniquetime said:


> Lol jk glad to be back after you guys black listed me but all good and all forgiven, I missed y’all



Yea yea. Welcome back. 🙄 You’re a valued and respected member of the community. It’s great to have you here. 🙄


----------



## Uniquetime

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You had your meltdown and left back at the beginning of June. This wasn’t anything directed at you. Lol. You’re unstable.


Looks like someone isn’t following the new rule. 10 day ban for this fella?


----------



## shackleford

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Yea yea. Welcome back. 🙄 You’re a valued and respected member of the community. It’s great to have you here. 🙄


edit. nevermind. i dont want to joke with this guy now


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

CJ said:


> I don't even know who you are. 🤷‍♂️



He’s a delightful contributor. Really hit it off great with everyone.  I think he got banned. Twice. If I’m not mistaken.


----------



## Uniquetime

Lol jk ya caught me at a bad time all good tho glad to be back


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Uniquetime said:


> Looks like someone isn’t following the new rule. 10 day ban for this fella?



Lol. How’s that break rule 10. I’d love to hear this.


----------



## Stickler

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Yea yea. Welcome back. 🙄 You’re a valued and respected member of the community. It’s great to have you here. 🙄


Will the Real slim shady please stand up?  Us who know better also know that you've been abducted and this persona is an alien imposter


----------



## Uniquetime

Yep figured out the macros parts. Tough crowd In here. Unfortunately Some of us don’t know everything that’s why we come on the forums


----------



## silentlemon1011

CJ said:


> I don't even know who you are. 🤷‍♂️



Remember the guy that had a temper tantrum that you wouldnt delete his account?

Which started with him telling everyone theyre idiots.
 because they made fun of him for not knowing what macros are?





Yup
Hes back


----------



## CJ

silentlemon1011 said:


> Remember the guy that had a temper tantrum that you wouldnt delete his account?
> 
> Which started with him telling everyone theyre idiots.
> because they made fun of him cor not knowing what macros are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup
> Hes back


Honestly there's been several like that!!!  🤣🤣🤣


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Stickler said:


> Will the Real slim shady please stand up?  Us who know better also know that you've been abducted and this persona is an alien imposter



Um. Where have you been. We have to follow the rules now. So I needed to change my delivery. The message is the same.


----------



## Uniquetime

Macro is low fat macaroni and cheese right


----------



## shackleford

CJ said:


> Honestly there's been several like that!!!  🤣🤣🤣


interesting isnt it?


----------



## Slabiathan

Uniquetime said:


> Yep figured out the macros parts. Tough crowd In here. Unfortunately Some of us don’t know everything that’s why we come on the forums


Google is also an excellent tool! Are you a Takis or Doritos man?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Uniquetime said:


> Yep figured out the macros parts. Tough crowd In here. Unfortunately Some of us don’t know everything that’s why we come on the forums



Beautiful. What’s your question now, sport?


----------



## Stickler

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Um. Where have you been. We have to follow the rules now. So I needed to change my delivery. The message is the same.


Oh. I mean, I've seen the action but we can still be "ourselves " right? Or we can't now? Shit, I just clicked the "accept new terms," and didn't read the actual new rules "update."

Who actually reads the "terms and conditions" anyway?

Edit: I'm addicted to using quotation marks now.


----------



## JuiceTrain

CJ said:


> I don't even know who you are. 🤷‍♂️



😭😭


----------



## Uniquetime

With the rule changes going on, can we now ask for sources legally? Jk


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Uniquetime said:


> Macro is low fat macaroni and cheese right



Your macros are macaroni and cheese. Heya!!!!! This guy is off the hook, yo!! 🤣🤣


----------



## shackleford

Uniquetime said:


> With the rule changes going on, can we now ask for sources legally? Jk


Never know till you try...


----------



## Slabiathan

Uniquetime said:


> With the rule changes going on, can we now ask for sources legally? Jk


🤣 Cheif, you are on a roll! Excited to see your future contributions!


----------



## hard_gains

Uniquetime said:


> With the rule changes going on, can we now ask for sources legally? Jk


----------



## beefnewton

Yea it's like a test.  Everyone says it's against the rules to ask for a source, but what we're really looking for are people with the courage to ask anyway.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Uniquetime said:


> With the rule changes going on, can we now ask for sources legally? Jk



@The Phoenix we got one for you!


----------



## Uniquetime

But on a serious note if I ever walk by some of you guys I’m have to put a metal garbage can lid across my ass and walk backwards now that I see you guys remember everything like it was yesterday so that means I was definitely on your minds. But let me break it to you. I don’t roll that way. Sorry


----------



## Slabiathan

Uniquetime said:


> But on a serious note if I ever walk by some of you guys I’m have to put a metal garbage can lid across my ass and walk backwards now that I see you guys remember everything like it was yesterday so that means I was definitely on your minds. But let me break it to you. I don’t roll that way. Sorry


Don't be too flattered. I just looked at your post history.


----------



## Uniquetime

Slabiathan said:


> Don't be too flattered. I just looked at your post history.


Lol


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Uniquetime said:


> But on a serious note if I ever walk by some of you guys I’m have to put a metal garbage can lid across my ass and walk backwards now that I see you guys remember everything like it was yesterday so that means I was definitely on your minds. But let me break it to you. I don’t roll that way. Sorry



Ah… that’s totally unnecessary. We have changed. It wasn’t you before. It was us. We learned from our past misdeeds and we are ready to start anew.


----------



## hard_gains

Uniquetime said:


> But on a serious note if I ever walk by some of you guys I’m have to put a metal garbage can lid across my ass and walk backwards now that I see you guys remember everything like it was yesterday so that means I was definitely on your minds. But let me break it to you. I don’t roll that way. Sorry


----------



## Uniquetime

hard_gains said:


> View attachment 27568


That’s quality where do you guys find these


----------



## Stickler

beefnewton said:


> Yea it's like a test.  Everyone says it's against the rules to ask for a source, but what we're really looking for are people with the courage to ask anyway.


So it's like when my ex wife would say everything is "fine," but in reality was waiting for me to figure out what was NOT ok, and then fix it. Which would have been wrong anyway.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Uniquetime said:


> That’s quality where do you guys find these



Try this website it’s one of my favorites for a wide variety of things:
www.google.com


----------



## hard_gains

Uniquetime said:


> That’s quality where do you guys find these


Same place I learned about macro's. Google


----------



## Slabiathan

Uniquetime said:


> That’s quality where do you guys find these


Again, any search engine is an excellent tool! The internet is full of wonderful GIFs for all the enjoy!


----------



## shackleford

Slabiathan said:


> Again, any search engine is an excellent tool! The internet is full of wonderful GIFs for all the enjoy!


i heard you can also find info on hgh pct protocols on the google too.


----------



## Slabiathan

shackleford said:


> i heard you can also find info on hgh pct protocols on the google too.


Indeed! It's important to read closely and from many souces, they can be pretty extensive! I've read it could include an expedition into a jungle for exotic serums!


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Jturk71 said:


> Hi Riro,  I’m back on here , yep!  Also, keep up the bullying to new members and like myself and others that just asked a very reasonable question you and BigBaldGuy throw nothing but insults and bullshit , As a new member to UGB , I’d like to say YOUR WEAK, POINTLESS and definitely DEGRADING ..  Your pretty tough hiding behind a keyboard and spatting out bullshit .   Take some notes son, I’ll be on here with other new members learning and educating ourselves and definitely won’t EVER feel the need to ask you or your buddy big bald guy flex master a damm thing !  Get bent fool.


Jesus Christ how fucking stupid are you. 
That is a question and I hope you provide an answer


----------



## FlyingPapaya

And it's "you're" you stupid cunt


----------



## hard_gains

Jturk71 said:


> Hi Riro,  I’m back on here , yep!  Also, keep up the bullying to new members and like myself and others that just asked a very reasonable question you and BigBaldGuy throw nothing but insults and bullshit , As a new member to UGB , I’d like to say YOUR WEAK, POINTLESS and definitely DEGRADING ..  Your pretty tough hiding behind a keyboard and spatting out bullshit .   Take some notes son, I’ll be on here with other new members learning and educating ourselves and definitely won’t EVER feel the need to ask you or your buddy big bald guy flex master a damm thing !  Get bent fool.





What??????
Your staying????
Well it'll be fun watching you cry over this and that. 
Welcome. 😏


----------



## FlyingPapaya

hard_gains said:


> View attachment 27649
> 
> What??????
> Your staying????
> Well it'll be fun watching you cry over this and that.
> Welcome. 😏


I love you a little more every day.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Kill em all


----------



## hard_gains

FlyingPapaya said:


> I love you a little more every day.


----------



## Btcowboy

Jturk71 said:


> Hi Riro,  I’m back on here , yep!  Also, keep up the bullying to new members and like myself and others that just asked a very reasonable question you and BigBaldGuy throw nothing but insults and bullshit , As a new member to UGB , I’d like to say YOUR WEAK, POINTLESS and definitely DEGRADING ..  Your pretty tough hiding behind a keyboard and spatting out bullshit .   Take some notes son, I’ll be on here with other new members learning and educating ourselves and definitely won’t EVER feel the need to ask you or your buddy big bald guy flex master a damm thing !  Get bent fool.


Ummm ya ok... I dont want to hurt your feelings so you just be you, you are awesome


----------



## CJ

Btcowboy said:


> Ummm ya ok... I dont want to hurt your feelings so you just be you, you are awesome


It'll be awhile before he sees this, he was promptly given a 7 day ban. Next will be 30..


----------



## Btcowboy

CJ said:


> It'll be awhile before he sees this, he was promptly given a 7 day ban. Next will be 30..


Good


----------



## beefnewton

Isn't he the same as Conjurercat and Zavech, though?


----------



## CJ

beefnewton said:


> Isn't he the same as Conjurercat and Zavech, though?


I have no idea.


----------



## 1bigun11

It's funny.  "If you're a dick to one of us, *everyone *is going to be a dick to you" used to be one of the rules here, lol.


----------



## CJ

1bigun11 said:


> It's funny.  "If you're a dick to one of us, *everyone *is going to be a dick to you" used to be one of the rules here, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 27672


It's not POBs board anymore. It's Mugzy's. He makes the rules.


----------



## 1bigun11

CJ said:


> It's not POBs board anymore. It's Mugzy's. He makes the rules.


Oh. Thanks for clearing that up.  Did you really think I didn't know that?


----------



## CJ

1bigun11 said:


> Oh. Thanks for clearing that up.  Did you really think I didn't know that?


Well most newer guys don't, and I could easily see your post riling them up, or confusing them.


----------



## 1bigun11

CJ said:


> Well most newer guys don't, and I could easily see your post riling them up, or confusing them.


Yes, not that the present state of the board is confusing, or anything like that.....


----------



## CJ

1bigun11 said:


> Yes, not that the present state of the board is confusing, or anything like that.....


I can't disagree.


----------



## Adzg

Anyone know where I can get some sauce? 
What about some mustard? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slabiathan

I present the long prophecied olive branch that will, once and for all, reunite this board. 
Go forth in peace and goodwill.


----------



## PZT

Slabiathan said:


> I present the long prophecied olive branch that will, once and for all, reunite this board.
> Go forth in peace and goodwill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 27997


No sir, you will not


----------



## Jturk71

FlyingPapaya said:


> And it's "you're" you stupid cunt


😂🤣😂🖕🏼


----------



## Jturk71

beefnewton said:


> Isn't he the same as Conjurercat and Zavech, though?


Hey there beefaroni , I’m in the lab working my pumps 4 hrs a day , maybe you should focus on yourself and workout more than assuming who’s who . Just my take !


----------



## silentlemon1011

Jturk71 said:


> 😂🤣😂🖕🏼





Jturk71 said:


> Hey there beefaroni , I’m in the lab working my pumps 4 hrs a day , maybe you should focus on yourself and workout more than assuming who’s who . Just my take !



Nice to meet you.
I have a feeling you will here and productive for a long time


----------



## Slabiathan

Jturk71 said:


> 😂🤣😂🖕🏼


How dare you shit all over my olive branch of goodwill with this post!!


----------



## beefnewton

Well, I can tell you even in that short paragraph you put way too much effort into thinking I give even the slightest shit about you, your opinion, or any one of your countless personalities.


----------



## Send0

silentlemon1011 said:


> Nice to meet you.
> I have a feeling you will here and productive for a long time


We're always watching 👀


----------



## inigomontoya

im sure theres more than one mugzy on the internet but god damn what i would give to find out this was mugzy from otbva.


----------



## Jturk71

beefnewton said:


> Well, I can tell you even in that short paragraph you put way too much effort into thinking I give even the slightest shit about you, your opinion, or any one of your countless personalities.


Na, just a response to your bullshit ,your water under the bridge my man.  Now run along


----------



## inigomontoya

youre*


----------



## Jturk71

Slabiathan said:


> How dare you shit all over my olive branch of goodwill with this post!!


My apologies Slabiathan, thank you for the peace.


----------



## Slabiathan

inigomontoya said:


> youre*


you're * 🤣


----------



## Slabiathan

Jturk71 said:


> My apologies Slabiathan, thank you for the peace.


Now, are you a takis man or a Doritos man? Chose wisely!


----------



## MisterSuperGod

Jturk71 said:


> Hey there beefaroni , I’m in the lab working my pumps 4 hrs a day , maybe you should focus on yourself and workout more than assuming who’s who . Just my take !



What the hell are you doing that takes 4 hours?
They got a swimming pool in there?


----------



## Jturk71

Slabiathan said:


> Now, are you a takis man or a Doritos man? Chose wisely!


Takis for sure


----------



## lifter6973

Jturk71 said:


> Takis for sure


STFU Presser


----------



## beefnewton

Surely at some point it's been suggested that Presser and Skullcrusher are "together."  Love finds a way.


----------



## Signsin1

beefnewton said:


> Surely at some point it's been suggested that Presser and Skullcrusher are "together."  Love finds a way.


----------



## beefnewton

I can see Presser caressing Skullcrusher's "mic" just as lovingly.


----------



## lifter6973

🍆💦💦


----------



## PZT

Jturk71 said:


> Takis for sure


😎


----------



## Jturk71

Slabiathan said:


> Now, are you a takis man or a Doritos man? Chose wisely!


Takis i


lifter6973 said:


> STFU Presser


maybe try more green tea and less test . One day you’ll find a so called presser smashing out your grill little boy


----------



## lifter6973

Jturk71 said:


> Takis i
> 
> maybe try more green tea and less test . One day you’ll find a so called presser smashing out your grill little boy


Nah presser too slow, old, fat and weak.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Jturk71 said:


> Takis for sure



@mugzy BAN....


----------



## Big-paul

Good word.


----------



## Send0

JuiceTrain said:


> @mugzy BAN....


You're a little slow man. Why don't you try searching this guy's name.

Also, you can also just use the report function... or you know tag us? 😉


----------



## JuiceTrain

Send0 said:


> You're a little slow man. Why don't you try searching this guy's name.
> 
> Also, you can also just use the report function... or you know tag us? 😉



I just wanted him banned for choosing Taki's over Doritos....one sec, I know another guy



(🤫 @PZT  🤫)​


----------



## PZT

JuiceTrain said:


> I just wanted him banned for choosing Taki's over Doritos....one sec, I know another guy
> View attachment 28300
> 
> 
> (🤫 @PZT  🤫)​


Ole snitch assed bish lol


----------



## Sven Northman

Jturk71 said:


> Takis for sure


The correct answer is neither! Because bodybuilders and power lifters dont eat processed junk food.

Er, wait......


----------



## PZT

Sven Northman said:


> The correct answer is neither! Because bodybuilders and power lifters dont eat processed junk food.
> 
> Er, wait......





Sven Northman said:


> The correct answer is neither! Because bodybuilders and power lifters dont eat processed junk food.
> 
> Er, wait......


Yeaaaaaaaa


----------



## Send0

PZT said:


> Yeaaaaaaaa


I just discovered they make Takis "meat sticks" 🤔


----------



## PZT

Send0 said:


> I just discovered they make Takis "meat sticks" 🤔


They are horrible


----------



## MisterSuperGod

Send0 said:


> I just discovered they make Takis "meat sticks" 🤔



And sunflower seeds.


----------



## SFGiants

Send0 said:


> I just discovered they make Takis "meat sticks" 🤔


Send0 and his meat sticks! 👨‍❤️‍💋‍👨


----------



## Stickler

Slabiathan said:


> I present the long prophecied olive branch that will, once and for all, reunite this board.
> Go forth in peace and goodwill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 27997


I literally walked through a 7-11 today and saw about 47 different "taki" items.. I about shit myself.  It's way too much.  LOL  Good effort on the unite job tho, lol.


----------



## Stickler

Signsin1 said:


>


Damn.. I liked this song when I was younger.  If I'm being honest, I still kinda like to sing it.  Whiskey, cigarettes, and test haven't jacked THIS beauty of a voice box enough for me to NOT sing it when it's on the radio (OR karaoke).


----------



## notsoswoleCPA

I can't quite put my finger on it, but there is something about that notsoswoleCPA dude that just doesn't sit right with me....


----------



## Stickler

notsoswoleCPA said:


> I can't quite put my finger on it, but there is something about that notsoswoleCPA dude that just doesn't sit right with me....


he's just gotta get better at doin your taxes.  You'll be fine after a quick 15 for tax evasion. 

j/k man..  if I filed taxes I'd use you next year.

EDIT:  I file taxes.  I HAD to after my 2 ex wives decided to try and take shit I didn't have.  Just sayin' .. in case the "man" is watching..  (which he/she/him/her/they is)


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Stickler said:


> I literally walked through a 7-11 today and saw about 47 different "taki" items.. I about shit myself.  It's way too much.  LOL  Good effort on the unite job tho, lol.


So hypothetically if someone had never tried takis, what would be the first one to try, asking for a friend


----------



## Send0

CohibaRobusto said:


> So hypothetically if someone had never tried takis, what would be the first one to try, asking for a friend


Fuego, obviously 🙄.


----------



## Stickler

CohibaRobusto said:


> So hypothetically if someone had never tried takis, what would be the first one to try, asking for a friend


Dude, I'm going to go back and record the amount of selection. There's straps, puffs, chips, Dips, and twists.   I mean Christ. Everyone but Monster had a hold of this trend. @PZT  DEFINITELY has stock,  or a salesman,  or the CEO... as a matter of fact.  What's your affiliate link. Let's just get this over with


----------



## PZT

MisterSuperGod said:


> And sunflower seeds.


Actually haven’t tried those


----------



## PZT

Send0 said:


> Fuego, obviously 🙄.


Yeah any other order would be wrong


----------



## Test_subject

CohibaRobusto said:


> So hypothetically if someone had never tried takis, what would be the first one to try, asking for a friend


Original Fuego unless you live in Mexico and can get the Big Mix Fuego.


----------



## PZT

Test_subject said:


> Original Fuego unless you live in Mexico and can get the Big Mix Fuego.


I’m go get a bag of Big Mix at lunch. But I live in Texas so we have it lol.


----------



## PZT

PZT said:


> Yeah any other order would be wrong


Fuego Rolled tortilla chips


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Takis suck


----------



## Butch_C

Dorito Flavored Takis....Duh


----------



## PZT

FlyingPapaya said:


> Takis suck


Vagina


----------



## Trendkill

Had yet another bag of fuegos takis at the game tonight. Thanks @PZT


----------



## Stickler

Trendkill said:


> Had yet another bag of fuegos takis at the game tonight. Thanks @PZT


Damn that's TWO TIMES?  You're fucked, you addict.  Get help already.


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> Had yet another bag of fuegos takis at the game tonight. Thanks @PZT


You use my promo code?


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> You use my promo code?


Yeah bit they said it had beeen redeemed to many times.


----------



## Trendkill

Stickler said:


> Damn that's TWO TIMES?  You're fucked, you addict.  Get help already.


It’s bad. I see them everywhere now.


----------

